# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  درر وفوائد وفرائد ..!

## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قصاصات هنا وهناك...صنعن معا بحرا متلاطم الأمواج من حولي ..

مياهه الحبر... أزرق ..أسود ..أحمر ...أحجاره رصاص القلم؟؟

لآلئ ودرر ثمينات ..في محارات بيضاء...

من كل قصاصة درة ..بل اثنتين ...وقد لا نجد فيها شيئا !!!

قصاصات قصيرة ...طويلة ...ممتعة ...ملولة 


قصاصات ...

لن نطيل في المقدمات ..!!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(1)

طريقتان ..تنصح بهما الخلق...

علمتَ أن كلتيهما قد تأتي بثمار...

إحداهما تكسر بها أخاك...والأخرى تكسبه بود!!

فأيهما تختار؟؟!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(2)

هممت بالاعتذار 
فحال بيني وبينه الكبر
ولولا الاستغفار 
لبقى في القلب العجب والبطر!!

----------


## أمة القادر

بارك الله فيك
قصاصات جميلة استمري

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بارك الله فيك
> قصاصات جميلة استمري


وفيك بارك أختي الحبيبة وأعاننا الله وإياك على الطاعة والمداومة عليها.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(3)

أقسمتُ يوما بعد القنوط أنني..

إن وفقت لطريق الحق لا أقنط الـخلق!

فالخالق الكريم هو الرحمن ذو المنن

فهل ياترى وفيتُ ذا القسم؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الحمد لله الذي علمنا كيف نستغفره فيغفر 

وكيف نتضرع إليه فيقبل 

وكيف نستعيذ به فيعيذ

وكيف نتسجير به فيجير

اللهم أوقع الظالمين في الظالمين وأخرج المسلمين من بين أيديهم سالمين.

----------


## أمة القادر

الحمد لله ملئ كل شيء




> اللهم أوقع الظالمين في الظالمين وأخرج المسلمين من بين أيديهم سالمين.


اللهم ءامين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بوركت يا أختي الغالية أمة القادر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(5)

جعل الله الليل سكنا والنهار معاشا..

فإن أبيت إلا السهر فكن من الذين قال الله فيهم : "تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفا وطمعا"

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(6)

أقسمنا ألا نعمل عملا إلا بتوقيف من كتاب وسنة..

ثم تكاسلنا عن تعلم سنن الكتاب والسنة !!

فلا علم ولا عمل ولذا نصب لنا الشيطان فخ الجدل!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(7)

قلتُ إنــ(هم) مخطئون عصاة!

قيل عن (نحن) تحدثي!!

فأبدلتها بــ: إنــ(نا) مذنبون وأهل جور وطفقتُ أتنقص منــ(نا) واحتقر(نا) وأبكي على تقصير(نا)؟؟

ولو أنصفتُ صدقا لما رأيتُ حقا إلا عيبــ(ي) وتقصير(ي) وآفات نفسـ(ي)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(8)

يسير على الناس حسن الخُلقِ
ومن يسره ضل عنه أكثر الخَلقِ
فلو خفض أحدنا ثم جال بالبصرِ 
لرآه ماكثا في أجمل الحُللِ
في بسمة وخفض جناح
في كلمة حسنى وفي جبر خاطر الأهلِ
وترك العلو وحظوظ نفس
وإن الماء لا يجتمع إلا في أخفض الأرض!
ومداره على التواضع لكنما
به يبلغ المرء ذورة المجد!!


اللهم بصرنا بعيوبنا في عافية وحسن أخلاقنا وقنا شر أنفسنا.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(9)

يسير عليّ أن أضربه كما ضربني
وأن أسبه كما شتمني
وأن أشكوه كما شكاني
وأن أرد له الصاع اثنتين
وأن أدعو عليه بالويل والثبور وعظائم الأمور
وألا أسامح في حقوقي عنده

ولكن يصعب على النفس أن تسامح وتعفو وتصفح بـــلا ضغينة .... فليس لها في ذلك حظ عاجل..بل هو آجل:" فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله"

والنفس تأبى الصبر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(10)

نصحتني وكنت أجهلها فجهلت عليها!!

فلما صارت صديقتي تأثمت، وطلبت العفو والصفح وتقبلت منها النصح!!

تراه من أمراض القلوب؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(11)

إذا كنتَ ذا نفس سوية وعلمتَ أنها بالحياء مرضية
واتبعتَ الشرع لا الهوى ونزعتَ عنك الجوى والبِلا
فعند ذلك عندهــا إليكَ تلك القاعــدة

ما يستحي المرء من إعلانه لا ينبغي الإقدام في إتيانه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(12)

عفوا 

قد يخالف قولي فعلي أحيانا ...أو كثيرا

فلا تتعجب فإنما أنا بشر

ولكن عليك بالمناصحة بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة ...لوجه الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(13)

في البداية، نتعلم كيف نلقي النصائح مثلما نلقي الأحجار، فنكسر الرءوس أو تنكسر النصيحة!!
فإذا رزقنا بشيء من العلم والحكمة مع الإخلاص، تتحول النصيحة إلى عجينة لينة تصب في قالب أنيق فيأخذها المنصوح شاكرا ويوقد عليها نار التقوى فيخرج لنا حلوى لذيذة بإذن الله.
وعندها إن لم يقبل المنصوح قالب العجين...فما على الرسول إلا البلاغ المبين!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نستطيع أن نتحدث في مسألة أو اثنتين* مثلما يتحدث الشيخ ابن العثيمين والشيخ الألباني! وربما مثل ابن القيم أو ابن تيمية!!

ولكننا لا نستطيع أن نتحدث في كل مسألة مثلما يتحدث هؤلاء الأكابر!!

وهذا هو الفرق بين طالب العلم والعالم ..

-------------
* فرض جدلي أو من باب التوسعة!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(15)

الشباب جواد قوي جامح
والعقل سرج
والحكمة لجام

ولكن الخبرة والشيب فارس لا يشق له غبار!!

----------


## حسين الحبشي

> نستطيع أن نتحدث في مسألة أو اثنتين* مثلما يتحدث الشيخ ابن العثيمين والشيخ الألباني! وربما مثل ابن القيم أو ابن تيمية!!
> 
> ولكننا لا نستطيع أن نتحدث في كل مسألة مثلما يتحدث هؤلاء الأكابر!!
> 
> وهذا هو الفرق بين طالب العلم والعالم ..


 ليت طلبة العلم يفهمون ذلك، فالبون بيننا وبين هؤلاء العظماء كبير، ولو فهم مثل ذلك، ما وجدنا فينا التعالم، بل والتطاول على علمائنا الكبار، أسأل الله أن يرزقنا العلم والخلق ... آمين.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(16)

قديما:
إنه صحيح الفكر والاعتقاد
لأنه متبع للسنة مقتف للإثر، لا يقدم بين يدي الله ورسوله..
ولو خالفني فيما يسوغ فيه الاجتهاد، وفيما استفرغ فيه الوسع ولو أخطأ!

حديثا:
إنه صحيح الفكر والاعتقاد
لأنه يوافقني في اختياراتـــي وفيما يسوغ فيه الاختلاف!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(17)

" إنه دائم الخلاف والاختلاف معي، ولكنه دائما يتمنى لي الخير بل ويسعى لي فيه!!"

كذا قال عن عدوه اللدود!!

لماذا لا نكون كلنا كذلك؟


تفقد قلبك

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

بارك الله فيك 
متابعه بإذن المولى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وفيك بارك أختي وأصلح حالك وأقر عينك في الدنيا والآخرة بما يرضيه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(18)

أعلم أنني أعلم العلماء وأحكم الحكماء وأبرع أهل الأرض وأكثرهم ذكاء وحنكة وخبرة......الخ

ولكن هل يغني هذا عني من الله شيئا؟؟!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(19)

إذا أتتكَ نصيحة سديدة من فم غليظ ...فاعمل بها وتغافل عن غلظته!!

فإن يكُ صاحبها حاسدا.....فعملك بها كيد له وذاك يكفيه!
وإن يكُ محبا.....فلومك له يؤذيه. فقد أراد صالحك!
وإن يكُ معذورا ....فلا حاجة لك في جُرحه باللوم والتقريع!!
وإن يكن بحاجة لنصح بـأن يترفق ...فليس هذا موضعها لشبهة انتصارك لنفسك!
وإن تكُ مخطئا في نعتك نصحه بالغلظة...فقد تركتَ طرقَ باب جدلٍ لو فتح عليك فأنت الملوم!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(20)

قبل أن نطلب العلم كنا نفتي بلا علم!!
فلما خُيّرنا، وجدنا أن الكف عن الفتيا أصعب من طلب العلم...فطلبناه.
ولما طلبنا العلم تيقنا أن الكف عن الفتيا أيسر من الطلب!!

فكففنا عن الفتيا وشققنا طريق الطلب عادة وإدمانا.

ولكن لا يخلو اللسان من زلقٍ!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(21)

مدارة الصديق لك -إذ ينصحك- إهانة

لقد ظن أنك لن تحتمل نصحه وهو عليك شفوق ولك محب.

لكن...أخشى أن فرط تحسسك وغضبك لنفسك هو ما دفعه لذلك!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(22)

ينبغي علينا إذا أحببنا ألا نصل بمحبتنا إلى درجة تجعلنا إذا غضبنا...أبغضنا!

ولن نجد هذا الشعور المتوازن إلا في الحب في الله.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(23)
إنني ذكي جدا...
لهذا لا أتراجع عن رأيي وأعلم أن فهمي فقط هو الصواب

فعرفتُ أن هذا الذكاء لم يكن بالقدر الكافي الذي يبصرني بآفات نفسي!! فهو وبالٌ على صاحبه.

(24)
أقصر طريق لكي يبغضك الناس:
افترض أنهم جميعا حمقى مجادلون أغبياء كسالى وقحون...وصفات أخرى
ثم ألقِ فائدتك التي ليس لها مثيل على ((عجالة))... وأغلق عليهم باب ((الجدل))!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(25)
لا تغضب إذا سرق أحدهم جهدك ونسبه لنفسه
فإنما لك غنم وعليه غرم وجزاه الله خيرا على نشر العلم

(26)
أشد اللحظات ..حينما تنتهي من كتاب شيق..فتشعر بالضياع
لا وقتك يسمح بإعادة قراءته..ولا التشويق يمس قلبك كعادته..ولو أعدته!

وإن كان كتابا بالعلوم ثريا..تكرر قراءته...ولكن تشعر أنك قضيت وقتا أكثر من المطلوب معه!
تتمنى لو تستطيع حفظه والاستفادة منه دفعة واحدة منعا للملل والإطــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــال  ة وقطعا للسآمة والملالة...

كتاب واحد فقط... إن تحفظه كاسمك.. تشتاق بعدُ لقراءته!
ولو قرأته آلاف المرات ما تمل، وتعيد أسطره مرارا فلا تكل..
وطالما أنت تقرأ تشعر بلذة ...ولئن سكت تشعر بحسرة..
تسر به وترفع صوتك...تقرأ بعينك أو تسمع بأذنك...
شعور لا يوصف من الانشراح...
وإن هجرته قليلا...تغير قلبك...ونادى في لوعة وترجاك...وأقسم برب العرش إنه لفي اشتياق!!

فهل عرفته؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(27)
إذا أسأت الظن بــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ(كل) كلمة تقال لك أصابك من الوساوس والهموم والغموم ما يشغل قلبك ويضيع وقتك..
وإذا غضضت الطرف عن الكثير مما يقال جمعت شتات نفسك فيسلم القلب.


(28)
أيها المتكبر على الخلق حاملا القِدْر الذي تجمع فيه العلم فوق رأسك عاليا...
هلّا خفضت رأسك قليلا فيستطيع من حولك أن يغترفوا من القِدر شيئا ينفعهم؟
هلّا ثنيت ركبك كثيرا فيستطيع من عنده علم أن يصب من قِدره في قِدرك؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(29)

فكرتُ أن كل إنسان لابد أن فيه عيبا ما..فكل من قابلت ولكل من قرأت لابد أن به عيبا وفيه نقصا...

فطفقت أفتش في عيوب الناس...لألتمس له العذر! أو أبذل له النصح!!

ولكن أفزعني يوما أنني لابد داخلة في لفظ (كل) فأقبلتُ على شأني وعيب نفسي فألهاني ذلك عن عيوب الناس...

وإن كان الطبع يغالب التطبع!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(30)

لم أجد مثل القرار في البيوت أجمع لقلب المرأة، وزيادة لإيمانها، وانشراحا لصدرها، وأقوم لمداومتها على فرائض الشرع ومستحباته، وأقرب للقيام بحقوق رعيتها، وصلاحا للمجتمع بأسره...وأرضى لربها

فإن خرجت لمصلحة راجحة فعليها ألا تداوم على الخروج - قدر استطاعتها- فتتعب بدنها ويفسد قلبها وعملها.

لِمَ تشق على نفسها ...ولَمْ يشق الشرع عليها؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(31)

إنني مظلوم دائما، إنهم يكرهونني، إنهم يضطهدونني، إنهم لا يتقبلون كلامي رغم أن معي حق لمجرد أنني أتطاول (!!)، إنهم يقابلون شدتي بمثلها (!!)، إنهم جميعا مخطئون وأنا على صواب ولكن أتعجب أنهم لا يقرون لي بهذا (!!)، إنهم .......!

توقف لحظة

ليس منطقيا أن يكون كل الناس* على خطأ وأنا فقط على صواب!!

راجع نفسك


---------------
* أي من أهل السنة والجماعة

(32)
ليس المتواضع من يلعن نفسه على ملأ، لكن المتواضع من يعرف قدر نفسه ويلزمه، 
وإذا تحدث أعطى لنفسه ولغيره مساحة من الأخذ والعطاء، 
وإذا سكت فلكي يتثبت ولا يتسرع، ثم يقر للحق أينما كان
وهو لا يسيء الظن بإخوانه بل يسيء الظن في فهمه لإخوانه،
ولا ينظر للناس من برج عال فيتكلم ويتحرك بلسان حال: كلكم رعاع وأنا أنا الفقيه النحرير.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(33)

أهم تجربة يحرص الكبير على أن يفيد بها الصغير ولا يستفيد منها إلا من وفقهم الله توفيقا وهم قليل: 

فيعلم الصغير أنه لو كان في نفس موقف الكبير لفعل مثله - فلا يلومه على ذلك، بل يتفهم ويستعين بالله ويحاول التغيير...

وتمر السنون ويتبع الصغير المعترض خطا الكبير المضطهد حذو الخطوة.


فهل عرفتم لهذه التجربة اسما يليق بها؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(34)

ماذا ربحت يا مسكين إذا انتصرت على محاورك وأنت على خطأ؟؟

هلّا تركت لنفسك مساحة للتراجع

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة.
أتسمحين لي بإضافة هذه الدرر على صفحتك؟؟
لنتأمل قول الله تعالى ((وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّـهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّىٰ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ)).

لا ظلم هناك لأن العدل قائم , ذاك العدل الذي قامت به السماوات والأرض, إذا كان سؤالك لنفسك من أي أهل الطاعات أنتِ ؟ وماذا فعلتِ من الطاعات وماذا تركت من المنكرات ؟ أقول : ماذا أعددت ليوم قال الله فيه ((وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّـهِ )).
هذا اليوم العظيم ليس أربع وعشرين ساعة ولكن (وَإِنَّ يَوْمًا عِندَ رَبِّكَ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ مِّمَّا تَعُدُّونَ ) لذا فإن المحاسبة تصدر من نفسٍ تقية كما قال أحد السلف " لا يكون المؤمن تقيا حتى يكون أشد محاسبة لنفسه من الشريك الخوّان لشريكه "

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أم عبد الرحمن وأنت على الرحب والسعة وفوائدك على الرحب والسعة وجزاك على خيرا على العبرة والعظة والفائدة

غفر الله لنا ولك ولأبي عبد الرحمن

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> بارك الله فيك أم عبد الرحمن وأنت على الرحب والسعة وفوائدك على الرحب والسعة وجزاك على خيرا على العبرة والعظة والفائدة
> 
> غفر الله لنا ولك ولأبي عبد الرحمن


اللهم آمين آمين.
وجزاك الله خيرا أخيتي وبارك فيك.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(35)

تحرك لساني للدعاء عليه، فتذكرت أنني إن استجيب لي فيه يضيق صدري ويغتم قلبي ولا أنال إلا انفاذ غل نفسي ولا أجر لي في ذلك ولا مزيد

فعدل اللسان عن الدعاء عليه إلى الدعاء له فانزاح حمل وانشرح الصدر.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(36)

لو أُمرتَ باختيار أقدارك لفوضتَ أمرك إلى الله اللطيف الخبير...فعلام تتسخط؟

(37)
الحمد لله الذي لم يكلفنا إرضاء (كل) الخلق
وكلفنا فقط بإرضاء (بعض) الخلق - في غير معصيته!

والعجب أننا - إلا من رحم الله - لم نجتهد إلا على إرضاء شخص واحد فقط: ((أنا))

فلماذا لا نستشعر نعمة الأمر وتخفيفه فنسارع إليه من باب الحمد؟!

اللهم ارزقنا بر الوالدين وصلة الأرحام والأقربين، ومودة العلماء الربانيين، وارزق الزوجات المسلمات حسن التبعل للأزواج يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## أم هانئ

آمين آمين آمين

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة سارة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة أم هانئ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(38)
ربما لا أكون عبقريا متميزا، ربما لا أكون مرموقا في المجتمع، لكني سأضع بصمتي أينما حللت ونزلت، وسأنزع الماء مع النازعين وسأشارك في كل عمل تصل إليه يدي إذا كان يخدم دين الله....لعل الله أن يغفر لي ويتقبل مني


(39)
ما وجدت في الإقبال على شأن النفس إلا خيرا تصيب منه ثم يتعدى لنفع الخلق بنصح صادق ورفق خافق
فإن من عرف نفسه حق المعرفة .....استحى من الخالق وترفق بخلقه.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(40)

غرني الناس!

عفوا

لا تجعل الآخرين شماعة أمراض قلبك

(41)
تعلمنا أول الأمر ألا نغضب لحظ نفس
فلما أصابنا العجب صرنا نحن حملة لواء الشرع دون غيرنا، بل ...صرنا نحن الشرع!

فصار غضبنا للنفس غضب للشرع بزعمنا!

توقف!

لو كان الغضب لله لغضبنا كما يحب الله 

فلا تلصق بالشرع ما ليس منه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هدية شعبان تقبل الله منا ومنكم:

(42)
إذا كان...
إذن.....

-- > إذا كانت المقدمة صحيحة فقد تكون النتائج صحيحة....وقد لا تكون
-- > أما لو كانت المقدمة خاطئة...فجزما النتائج خاطئة...

احذر المقدمات الخاطئة وتأكد من موضع خطواتك...واستعن بالله

(43)
كم نكذب!*
كم نخادع!
كم نتشبع بما لا نعط!

قد يكون ذلك مفهوما مع الناس، أما أن يفعله المرء مع نفسه!! اللهم إنا نسألك العفو والسلامة في ديننا

------------
* أقصد التوسع في التورية وإلا فظني أن الكذب الصريح ليس ها هنا أهله!!

(44)
من الخذلان!
ألا يفرق العبد بين غضبه لنفسه وغضبه لربه..
((بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة))

(45)
عندما غبتُ ما افتقدوا إلا سوء خلقي وشراسة طبعي وصوتي المرتفع واعتراضي بحق أو بغير حق!

نعم الفقد فقدك!

(46)
ورفع يده وأهوى بها على وجه صاحبه وقال: ترفق بالناس أيها الغبي الأحمق!!

((أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب))

(47)
من الذي أعطاك الذكاء والفطنة وعلمك العلم يا مسكين؟؟
فما بالي أراك تقول: إنما أوتيته على علم عندي؟!!

(48)
قالوا الإسلام يهضم المرأة حقها 
و(يكبتها) بالحجاب
و(يحرمها) من "متعة" الاختلاط
و(يقهرها) بالقوامة
و(يذلها) بالتعدد

عجبا! لماذا إذن يصرخ هؤلاء ليل نهار لهروب نسائهم من بيوتهم ودخولهن الإسلام وزواجهن من المسلمين؟؟!!

(49)
قالوا علام الاجتهاد في الدعوة إلى الله، وهؤلاء الأعلام مشمرون بالليل والنهار، وما عندكم من العلم إلا قليل؟؟
فتفكرت لحظة ثم قلت: وما لي لا أنزع مع النازعين؟؟!!

(50)
شفاء العليل، وبرد الغليل، وسلوى المحزون، وسعة الصدور...

إيمانك أن ربك قدر عليك ما كان وما سيكون 

فلك الحمد يارب

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> هدية شعبان تقبل الله منا ومنكم:
> 
> (42)
> إذا كان...
> إذن.....
> 
> -- > إذا كانت المقدمة صحيحة فقد تكون النتائج صحيحة....وقد لا تكون
> -- > أما لو كانت المقدمة خاطئة...فجزما النتائج خاطئة...
> 
> احذر المقدمات الخاطئة وتأكد من موضع خطواتك...واستعن بالله


يعني أن المنطق يقول : المقدمة هي البداية ....
لكن توجه ذهني صوبا نحو مقدمة الرسالة الجامعية !!! والغريب أن المقدمة هي آخر شيء يكتب في الرسالة الأكاديمية ... وأول شيء يقرأ فيها !!!
بدأت أتفلسف !!!
جزيت خيرا سارة .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختنا الفاضلة شميسة 
المقدمة المعنية هي مقدمة الاستدلال وليس مقدمة الرسالة الجامعية : )

مقدمة الرسالة الجامعية تكتب في النهاية بعد إتمام العمل لكي "تقدمي" للقارئ  صورة توضيحية عما هو مقبل عليه ، وأرى أن هدف العبقري الذي فرض ذلك هو التطبيق العملي لقاعدة الوقاية خير من العلاج : وقاية القارئ من الصدمات خير من علاجه في المصحات!!
 وبالتالي لا تستطيعين كتابة ذلك قبل إتمام عملك وأنت "صاحبة تجربة" : ))

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> الأخ الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> أختنا الفاضلة شميسة 
> المقدمة المعنية هي مقدمة الاستدلال وليس مقدمة الرسالة الجامعية : )
> 
> مقدمة الرسالة الجامعية تكتب في النهاية بعد إتمام العمل لكي "تقدمي" للقارئ صورة توضيحية عما هو مقبل عليه ، وأرى أن هدف العبقري الذي فرض ذلك هو التطبيق العملي لقاعدة الوقاية خير من العلاج : وقاية القارئ من الصدمات خير من علاجه في المصحات!!
> وبالتالي لا تستطيعين كتابة ذلك قبل إتمام عملك وأنت "صاحبة تجربة" : ))


والله فهمتها يا غالية ، لكن سجلت أول انطباع ( هذه هي كل الحكاية : ) ) ) دامت فوائدك ودررك يا سارة .

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

جزاكِ الله خيرا .

أسعد كثيرا وأفيد حقا مما تكتبين يا فاضلة 
أشكرك لأنك تتعاهدينا بحرفك 
وأسأل الله لي ولك ولكل من يقرأ العلم والعمل جميعا ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي الغالية شميسة، أعرف أنك فهمتيها ولكن أحب أن أنتهز الفرص لمزيد من التوضيح حيث أن هذا الموضوع "قيدني" بالاختصار: ))

  أختي الغالية مشاعل، مرحبا بك في الصفحة التي أنارت بما سجلتيه فيه 
وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجيب ما دعوت به وأن يبلغنا جميعا رمضان ويتقبل منا ويصلح قلوبنا وأعمالنا ويرزقنا إيمانا نجد لذته وحلاوته في قلوبنا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(51)

كان ينبغي ألا تقل فوائد رمضان عن عشر فوائد

ولكن

رأيت الأفضل أن تكون واحدة!


الماسك على دينه كالماسك على جمرة من نار
إن اهتزت يده أو انفرط عقد أصابعه...سقطت الجمرة
وإن أحكم يده عليها انطفأت جذوتها ومعه الألم بعد قليل تاركة أثرا .... لا ينمحي أبدا ....وتلك علامة الثبات

أسأل الله أن يثبتنا على دينه فلا نرتد على أدبارنا أبدا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(52)

نفسي الحبيبة :شكرا لك على وجهة نظرك، وشكرا لك على شرحك لها لأخواتك وإخوانك،
 ولكن...هل يمكن أن تستمعي إلى الآخرين كما استمعوا لك؟؟
 وأن تعطيني مساحة لتقبل رأيهم لأن رأيك يا نفسي ليس قرآنا منزلا؟؟ 
.......
و.....
هل يمكن بعد الاختلاف معهم ألا تحملي حقدا وأن نفترق كإخوان في الله؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(53)

إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم (مما ابتلاهم به من الأمر الكوني) حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم (بالامتثال للأمر الشرعي)


(54)
لماذا يستفزك نصح الآخرين لك ...مادام حقا؟؟!

تفقد قلبك!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(54)

دولة الإسلام لا تقوم على أنقاض العصيان ...بل تثبت ببنيان الطاعة والخضوع للرحمن 



(55)

كان السلف إذا قيل لهم اتقوا الله! بكوا حتى تخضل لحاهم...

ونحن إذا قيل لنا (اتق الله).....

أسمعنا المتكلم محاضرة عن الرفق في الدعوة!!

عجبا!


(56)

إذا كنا رزقنا الصيام والقيام على تقصير وعصيان في شهر مبارك وقد صفدت الشياطين!...

فعلام تفخر بنفسك يا مسكين؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(57)

نصحه بما يراه حقا...فرآى غيره أحق!
فتمنى الناصح أن يذيقه الله وبال أمره
وظل متربصا به ممنيا نفسه ليسارع إليه بلسان حاله أو مقاله: هل رأيت عاقبة عصياني!!

أتراه مأجورا أم آثما؟؟
أتراه شفوقا أم متشمتا؟؟

تفقد قلبك!

فقد كان نبيك
(بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم)

----------


## هدير

جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(58)

إذا لقيت إنسانا لا ينزجر ..لا يرعوي..لا يستحي...لا يتفهم ..ولا يسمع ما تقول ليفهم..
إن تواضعت له افتخر..
وإن أغلظت له انتصر ....

بما أوقعك فيه من الوحل...


فخير ما تفعله ...تجنبه عند الحديث دهره

إن دخل فاخرج
وإن خرج فادخل
إن خاطبك فأقصر
وإن خاطبته...فالصمت أفضل!


(59)
لأن تتواضع للخلق فيستهينوا بك
خير من أن تستكبر عليهم فيهابوك


(60)
إن وجهة نظري ليس لها مثيل!!

حتى أنني لا أتخيل أن هناك من يختلف معي ويستحق أن أستمع له!


دائما نفكر هكذا لأننا ..نعيش داخل ذواتنا الضخمة جدا

من تواضع لله رفعه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

61)

يا طالب العلم!
اعلم أن الكثير من الناس يحبك أو يبغضك تبعا لمعاملتك...ثم يقبل منك الحق أو يرده تبعا لمحبتك!
فلا تجعل ضيق صدرك وسوء خلقك حاجزا بين الناس والحق!!



(62)

يا طالب العلم!
لا تحزن إن لاقيت من البعض سوء التقدير

فإن نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام شروه بثمن بخس وكانوا فيه من الزاهدين


(63)

يا طالب العلم!
هناك من يحترمك ويحسن إليك...ليس لأنك جدير بهذا...بل لأن أخلاقهم تحملهم على ذاك

فاحرص عليهم وترفق بهم ..........و

لا تغتر!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(64)

يا طالب العلم!

فرق بين أن تعرف الجاهلية فتدعها لله وتعلن عليها الحرب وتساعد غيرك على الخروج منها، وبين ألا تعرفها فــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ........تغفل عنها ..

فالأول فعل يستوجب الأجر
الثاني عدم، والعدم المحض ليس مدحا ...وتارة يكون ذما



وكذلك نفصل الآيات ولتستبين سبيل المجرمين


(65)

ارفع ثوبك [justify]"*الأبيض*"[/justify] عن الأرض ...لا يصيبه شائبة ولا كدر

ومن باب أولى نزهه عن مواضع الدنس والقذر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(66)

قلت لها أدافع عنك يا أستاذة وأدفع ما افترته ألسنتهم عن ديانتك..

قالت: صه! إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا..


(67)

أيا طالب العلم

ذاكر ....ولا تناظر 
دارس ...ولا تحاور

اعمل ولا تكثر من الكلام لا سيما مع ما في ذهنه فكرٌ من اللئام، وعلم الصواب للأنام لا سيما للعوام

فقد رأينا الشح المطاع والهوى المؤثر وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه...فعليك نفسك لا يضرك من ضل إذا هداك الله.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(68)

كلنا نقادبارعون!

لكن هل نحن من الذين يعملون ولديهم ما به يشتغلون وعليه يعكفون وفيه يجتهدون

...أم فقط -أقول فقط - يعترضون؟ 


(69)

لأن أكون جنديا مطيعا في جيش، له قائد زعيم، يعرف ما ينبغي عليه ان يفعل فيفعله ويتقي الله في ذلك أحب إلى من أكون قائدا..لا يعرف ماذا ينبغي أن يفعل!


(70)
لا تفتش في الماضي ولا تحلل أحداثه

إلا إذا كان له نفع راجح فيما يستقبل! 


(71)

كم من طالب علم رأيناه مصابا بالاستكبار

وكم من عامي تعلم قليلا وعمل به

فرأيناه مصابا بالافتقار إلى الواحد الجبار

فلا يكونن طلب العلم حجة علينا

----------


## كندلينا

جزاك الله خيراً ياسارة يادرة والله حقاً فوائد وفرائد

بارك الله بك ونفع بك ياأختاه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك أختي الحبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(72)

ذكرني فخلقني مسلما ووفقني لذكره
ثم أثابني على ذكري، في الملأ الأعلى بذكره
وما استحققت الأولى ولا الثانية
إنما هو محض فضله وكرمه

فأي كرم هذا الذي أكرمنيه
وأي جحد هذا الذي أنا واقع فيه؟؟!


---------------------------
للاستزادة من معنى الافتقار راجع كلام ابن القيم - طريق الهجرتين، فصل فيما يغني القلب ويسد الفاقة




(73)
لازال العالم يقول: تعلم ثواب العمل يجعلك أقرب للإخلاص وأشد همة وحرصا!
فما بال القلب يغفل عن ذلك حتى ينتكس؟؟ 
نسأل الله السلامة ونعوذ به من الخذلان

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله 
نفع الله بكِ وشكر لكِ فرائدكِ الطيبة




> ذاكر ....ولا تناظر 
> دارس ...ولا تحاور


الله المستعان!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بوركت أختي التوحيد : ))

نسيت أن أكتب ضمنها  : 



-------------------------------------
(74)

اسأل للاستفسار ولا تسأل للاختبار

وأجب برفق ولا تمتنع لسوء ظن 
----------------------------------------




ولكن تصلح منفردة إن شاء الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(75)


كتاب طريق الهجرتين حبيب إلى نفسي

لأنه أول كتاب أقرأه لطلب النجاة لا لطلب العلم!!!

----------


## هدير

بارك الله فيك غاليتي سارة 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله عنا خيرا  كثيرا غاليتي هدير : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(76)

نحن في زمن ....

من كفر بالله سمي (متحضرا)
ومن طالب بشريعته سمي (رجعيا)
ومن جهر بلا إله إلا الله سمي (مثيرا للفتنة الطائفية)
ومن التزم بأوامر الله سمي (متشددا)
ومن علم الناس التوحيد سمي ( مثيرا للفتن ومسائل الخلاف)
ومن ذب عن شريعة الله سمي (إرهابيا)
ومن علم الناس نواقض الإسلام سمي (خارجيا)
ومن قال على النصارى كفار سمي (متعصبا)
ومن علم الناس ضوابط التكفير سمي (مرجئا)
ومن سب الدين وتطاول على أهل العلم سمي (معبرا عن رأيه)
ومن فصل الدين عن الحياة والسياسة سمي (معتدلا)


فعليك نفسك لا يضرك من ضل إذا اهتديت..
وعلم الناس الخير ولا تلتفت، فإن الأمة كالغيث..

"ولا يحزنك قولهم،  إن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون"

----------


## هدير

> ومن سب الدين وتطاول على أهل العلم سمي (معبرا عن رأيه)


لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله 
منتشر كثيرا يأختي الغالية سارة 
 ورحم الله ابن عساكر حين قال : (( أعلم يا أخي - وفقني الله وإياك لمرضاته وجعلني وإيّاك ممن يخشاه ويتقيه حق تقاته - أن لحوم العلماء مسمومة، وعادة الله في هتك أستار منتقصهم معلومة، وأن من أطلق لسانه في العلماء بالثلب ، بلاه الله قبل موته بموت القلب )).

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جــــــــــــــ  ــــزاك الله خــــــــــــــ  ــــيرا..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي هدير وأختي أم أويس

بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما الله خيرا 

سعدت بمروركما وتعليقكما

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(77)

زعمت أنك من المحبين الصادقين

فلما أتاك أمره فتشت في أقوال الرجال ...لعلك تجد مخرجا 

فلما وجدت بغيتك ضربت بكلامه عرض الحائط ...

فأين المحبة يا محب؟


(78)
حماقة!

أن تظن أن تركك طاعة عملتها ولو كانت ليست واجبة، لن يؤثر على  إيمانك بالنقصان!!

وما لجرح بميت إيلام

(79)

عسير على من يصرخ من الألم اليسير دوما 
أن يصدق أن هناك من يتألم ...ويصبر!

اللهم اغفر وارحم واعف عنا وتكرم وتجاوز عما تعلم إنك تعلم ما لا نعلم إنك أنت الأعز الأكرم

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

بارك الله فيك وجزيت الجنة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وفيك بارك غاليتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(80)

يقيمني الليل فآبى إلا الرقاد
وإن قمت بين يديه تعجلت ..فالقلب معلق بالفراش
وإن تقلبت أرقا..ضننت بالاستغفار

ثم أستيقظ منتشيا لأني من القائمين بالأسحار!!

رحماك يارب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(81)

 خطأ!

أن تترك ما أنت أهل له من فروض الكفايات، بزعم أن غيرك قد كفاك مؤنته!!

ثم يظهر لك بعد فوات الأوان أنك آثم بتركه

----------


## توحيدة

ياالله
ياله من موضوع مهم ونافع 
نافع الله بك ورزقك به الإخلاص

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين 

أختي توحيدة بارك الله فيك ورزقنا وإياك البصيرة والصدق مع الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(82)

يا هذا!

أما تستحي أن تزعم الذب عن شرع الله فتحتد وتشتد، فقط إذا أخطأ غيرك

ولا تذب عنه في نفسك وأهلك!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(83)

إن الدين الذي يهتم بطهارة قدميك خمس مرات في اليوم 
لن يسمح لقلبك أن يظل متلطخا بالشهوات!

فكما تتوضأ للصلاة، اغسل قلبك بالإيمان..

(84)
العمل لصرف وجوه الناس إليك له لذة

والعمل لوجه الله له ألف ألف لذة

فقط نحن لم نتذوق إلا اللذة الدنيا، ولم يعيش قلبنا مع حلاوة العليا

اللهم ارزقنا الإخلاص

----------


## مروة عاشور

> والعمل لوجه الله له ألف ألف لذة


نسأل الله من فضله
نتابع معكِ تلك الدرر..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أنرت الشاشة فأضاءت يا غالية : )) 
صدقا لا مجازا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(85)

يا طالب العلم...

إن من ينفق من وقته في عون إخوانه...لا يذهب وقته سدى!

فإن من كان الله في عونه فتح الله من الأبواب ما يرى..

أثره عليه في الفهم والحفظ فاذكروا ذلك يا أولي النهى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(86)

يا فتى!

إن الله لن يسألك كم مناظرة ربحت!

وإنما هو سائلك هل أذعنت للحق لما لك بدا؟

وهل عملت بخلق الإسلام تأدبا؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(87)

أول ما بدأ نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام دعوته قال: إن الحكم إلا لله أمر ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه ذلك الدين القيم"

فأول دعوة الرسل: التوحيد
وأول التوحيد أن تؤمن أن الحكم لله 
فلا خضوع ولا عبادة إلا لله

ولهذا سمي الإسلام إسلاما....من الخضوع والاستسلام

فارضَ بالله ربا

----------


## حكمة

> (80)
> يقيمني الليل فآبى إلا الرقاد
> وإن قمت بين يديه تعجلت ..فالقلب معلق بالفراش
> وإن تقلبت أرقا..ضننت بالاستغفار
> ثم أستيقظ منتشيا لأني من القائمين بالأسحار!!
> رحماك يارب


قطرات من أنفاس حرف الأخت سارة بنت محمد سددها الله

حفظكِ الله أختي سارة  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

غفر الله لك 
جزيتي خيرا ياغاليه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي حكمة وقلبي مملكة 

بارك الله فيكما 

بصراحة لا أعرف ماذا أقول على هذه البطاقة الأنيقة التي لا تستحقها كلماتي

أسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعنا على سرر متقابلين في جنات النعيم وكل القارئين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(88)

أسوأ مظلوم!
من يذيق من هو دونه من نفس الكأس التي ذاق مرارتها من قبل....

فأنّى ينصر؟!



(89)

يعز عليّ أن أقرأ رد العلماء على بعض العلمانيين، فأجده صالحًا للرد على كلام بعض من ينتسب للعلم زورا!!

اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيرا منها


(90)

بعض الناس يظن أن رفع الفاعل ونصب المفعول من الأعمال التي تدخل الجنة...

في حين أن حسن الخلق عنده "لا محل له من الإعراب"!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(91)

جفف عبرات أخيك فإن لك في ذلك لأجرا، 

وأثرا لا يبلغه من يُعرض زاعما أنه بذلك يحفظ وقته!

"رحماء بينهم"

----------


## سنبلة الإيمان

موضوع رائع 
بارك الله فيك 
لديك قلم متميز .. فلا تحرمينا من جديدك 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي "سنبلة" الإيمان

هلا بك في مجلسك مع أخواتك..

ننتظر "القمح" فلا تبخلي علينا ببعضه : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(92)

وأيم الله لا يجتمع العلم والهوان إلا أكل أحدهما الآخر

وآه لو تعلمون عزة العلماء!!


(93)

لو سمعتهم لظننت أن كتب التاريخ قد أنّت بحملها...فأسقطته علينا ميتا مشوها!

فقط تختلف اللهجات...

(أتواصوا به)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(94)

كل منا على ثغر!

كلمة قلتها يوما ..ثم جولت فيها ناظري..

أأنا على ثغر حقا! ؟

أرابط عليه وتبيت عيني ساهرة وقلبي ينبض بالحرص والتقى؟؟

أم غير ذلك؟!


(95)

أيا قوم!

لماذا أتغير وأخوض في العصيان لأرضيكم وأسخط ربي؟

تغيروا أنتم وذوقوا حلاوة الطاعة ...ترضوا ربي وربكم..

وتسعدوا قلبي 

فتأتلف القلوب وتتفق على محبة الرحمن

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(96)
يروق لي أن أبر بالإحسان من عاداني!

اليد العليا خير من اليد السفلى..


(97)

لا تبحث عن معلومة في كتاب ولا على لسان عالم......!

إذا كان ذهنك منشغلا بفكرة يريد إثباتها!!

لأنك حينئذ ستؤول وتحرف وتغالي وتزيد وتنقص ...فينثني بين مطارق فكرك عنق الدليل!!

فإن انشغل ذهنك بالبحث عن الحق بحق..فعندها لا يضرك أين تبحث فإن رحمة الله قريب من المحسنين..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(98)
إذا دعوت إلى الله أو أمرت بمعروف أو نهيت عن منكر أو تصدرت لفتوى

فعود لسانك أن يستشهد بالقرآن والسنة

فإنما المراد طاعة الله لا طاعتك...وتبليغ أمر الله لا أمرك...

وإن قول الله ثم قول نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أشرف من قولك

(قل فلله الحجة البالغة)

(99)
ليس هناك أيسر من ذم الناس وتبكيتهم ولومهم وإظهار معايبهم

وليس هناك أشق على النفس من الإنصاف مع من تبغض وتعادي

(100)
اعلم رحمك الله أن من فتحت له أبواب السعادة من الطلاب 
 سهل عليه الجمع بين اتباع صحيح السنة والكتاب
وإجلال أهل العلم الذين هم أولوا الألباب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(101)

إذا فسد القلب بالهوى ...فسد العمل بالبغي والشهوات
وإذا انصلح بالتقى انصلح العمل بالإحسان

فإنما هما متلازمان ...وكل إناء بما فيه ينضح

(102)

تمر بالإنسان ألوان من الكرب
فلا يكاد يرفع يده يدعو...فتنكشف الغمة!!
فيغلب على ظنه أنها دعوة صالحة بظاهر الغيب 
فيرفع يده يدعو لإخوانه 


(103)

يقولون إنه موهوب منذ كان صغيرا!!

فمن الذي وهبه؟؟

تذكر!

وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله

(104)

كل عمل ولو كان مباحا إما لك أو عليك

فإن لم يكن لك ..فكفى بالحسرة وألمها ..عليك!

(105)

العلم يجمعنا ويوحدنا ...بالحق!
فإن أشرب القلب الهوى ..بغوا..واختلفوا تفرقا

قال تعالى:" وما تفرقوا إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم بغيا بينهم"

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(106)

سئلت عن درتي بين الجواد الشاب والفارس ذي الشيب..متى يخضع الجواد لفارسه؟

فقلتُ يخضع الجواد إذا وجد في فارسه قوة بلا وهن
وخبرة بلا زيف
وحكمة بلا ريب

وأما إن كان الفارس قد آثر الضعف والضعة، وأورد جواده المهالك زاعما ابتغاء السلامة...

فذاك فارس لا يروض فرسا بل ...ولا يسوق خرفانا!

فأنى يقبل الفرس؟



(107)

بعض عباد الله خلقوا ليكونوا سيفا مسلولا على أعداء الله!

فلا تكن همتك كسره...ولكن إن أصابك منه شيئا أو تأذيت من حدّه

فاجتنبه ولا تعاتبه..ولا تنساه من صالح دعائك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(106)

الناس في الإعراض عن الحق صنفان، أصحاب فكر، وأصحاب بأس وغشامة

فأما أصحاب الفكر فقال الله تعالى فيهم:" وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن"

وأما أصحاب البأس فقال فيهم:" وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة"..

اللهم ارزقنا الحكمة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(109)

أشد الناس تكاسلا، هو من يرفض أن ينفض عن عقله الغبار ...ليفكر!

والعجب أن لسانه لا يكف عن الكلام!!

(110)

علام الغرور وأنت تعجز أن تحفظ في ذاكرتك أشياء كثيرة

والذكرى رأتها عينك وسمعتها أذنك...والذاكرة في جسدك!!

فسبحان من لا ينسى ولا ينام.. "وما كان ربك نسيا"

----------


## حفيدة خديجة

السلام عليكم اختى ساره بنت محمد  اود ان تساعديني فانا ابحث عن منظومة الجوهر المكنون في الثلاثة فنون للأخضري ولم اجدها وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> السلام عليكم اختى ساره بنت محمد اود ان تساعديني فانا ابحث عن منظومة الجوهر المكنون في الثلاثة فنون للأخضري ولم اجدها وجزاك الله خير الجزاء



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسر الله أمرك غاليتي

هاك رابط للكتاب للتحميل

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73882

أتمنى أن يعمل معك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(111)

كان حليما......
كان سمحا ....
كانت قليلة الكلام...
كان قواما ...كانت صوامة...
كانت إذا ذكر الموت تبكي...
كان إذا رأيته يذكرك بالله....
كانت حسنة الخلق...
كان زاهدا في الدنيا مقبلا على الآخرة...
كانت عالية الهمة مضطربة النوم تتجافى عن مضجعها للصلاة...

كان...وكانت...

كذا في سيرهم العطرة قال عنهم بطانتهم الأقربون!!

وتفكرتُ يوما في سيرتي وما سيقوله عني أهلي بعد موتي..

فما وجدت إلا دعاء واحدا!

اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(112)

مخالطة الناس سقم القلب...

ولكننا لا نصدق ذلك حتى نذوق الكأس..بل ونلعق الثمالة

ثم إن رُحمنا بكينا وجأرنا : رب ارجعون!

وإلا فهو الإمهال

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(113)

كن مستمعا للآخرين..

يصبون في أذنيك ما يريدون قوله حتى تنتهي كلماتهم...

ثم خذ بأيديهم برفق إلى طريق الحق...وانصحهم بابتسامة إلى طريق الخلاص

كذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينصت إلى الكبير والصغير والمرأة والطفل حتى يقضي حاجته...

تذكر: لك في تفريج كربة المسلم أجرا ...فلا تفرط فيه



(114)

لا تشكو لأحد همك...

فإن غلبك الغم فكن كعبد الله يعقوب...إنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله

هو سبحانه يعلم ما في نفسك قبل أن تشكو

ويعلم ما تريد قبل أن تسأل...

ويعلم ما يصلحك مما لا تعلمه أنت ...

يناديك لتناجيه فلا تتلكأ...عند ربك تجد انشراح الصدر وانفراج الكرب...وسعادة القلب فلا تستبدل الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(115)

الطريق إلى الحق رحلة قلب..لها أول ولكن نهايتها مع نهاية دقاته..

كلما ازداد منها القلب طلب المزيد..فإن زهد في المزيد فليعلم أنه قد حاد عن الطريق!

إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(116)

كم من قصد صالح أفسده عمل طائش
وكم من عمل صالح عكره القصد الطالح!

فأصلح قلبك وقصدك وتفكر في عاقبة عملك

ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا


(117)

العلم كالأفق الذي تلتلقي فيه السماء بالأرض عند منتهى بصرك!

كلما ظننت أنك بلغته...نظرت أمامك فرأيته ممتدا!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(118)

إذا رأيت من أخيك ما يعجبك

فأنت بالخيار!

إما أن تمدحه فتقطع عنقه...كما ورد في الحديث!
وإما أن تدعو له بالبركة فتنفعه كما ورد أيضا في الحديث!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(119)

يارب
ليت لي في يومي ألف ألف ساعة، فأقضيها في طلب العلم بلا سأم!
ليت لي بدن يقوى على طواف العالم، فأدعو إليك بلا كلل!
ليتني من الصائمين القائمين يتلون كتابك آناء الليل ويعملون بع أطراف النهار!
ليتني من المقبلين على الكتاب والسنة علما وعملا بلا ملل!

وياليتني في أمانيّ صادقا فتكتب لي الأجر ولو بلا عمل!

----------


## لجين الندى

جميل ما خطته يمينك سارة .. 
بارك الله فيك .. وبارك في علمك .. وجزاكِ خير الجزاء ..

----------


## هدير

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك 
أختي الحبيبة سارة 
قلمك رائع ونافع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي الغالية لجين 

أختي الغالية هدير


بارك الله فيكما وتقبل مني ومنكما : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(120)

قال: أما سمعتَ ما شجر بين العالم (..) والعالم (..)؟؟
هلم "نتدارس" ما شجر بينهما ونحكم لأحدهما بالحق، ثم نأخذ عنه العلم ونعرض عن الآخر!

فرد عليه: وما لنا وما شجر بينهما! وما لنا والحكم عليهما!
خذ منهما ما قال الله وقال رسوله وغض الطرف عما سوى ذلك تفلح 

اللهم استر عيب معلمي عني ولا تذهب ببركة علمه مني(*)
-----------
(*) الدعاء منقول من التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن للنووي

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

زادكِ اللهُ علمًا وفضلًا و رفعَ لكِ عندَهُ الدرجاتِ وأحسنَ لكِ ذكرًا ()

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين ولك مثل ذلك وزيادة عزيزتي


وبإذن الله سأنشر قريبا كل التعديلات النحوية التي أتحفتيني بها على الخاص تكرما منك

ولعلك تختصرين الوقت وتضعينها لنستفيد جميعا 

وأنتظر منك عزيزتي أن تصلحي الفائدة الجديدة وتحتسبي : ))

وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(121)

أيها الداعي إلى الله
لا تتحدث إلى الناس وأنت تشعر بالسآمة أو الملالة أو الإحباط أو الإرهاق

فإن ذلك يكسو كلامك سوادا يفسد على الناس قلوبهم ويضرهم أكثر مما ينفعهم

فإما أن تستعين بالله تعالى حتى يستنير قلبك فتشرق كلماتك بنور الهدى والرحمة

وإما أن تصمت!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> آمين ولك مثل ذلك وزيادة عزيزتي
> 
> 
> وبإذن الله سأنشر قريبا كل التعديلات النحوية التي أتحفتيني بها على الخاص تكرما منك
> 
> ولعلك تختصرين الوقت وتضعينها لنستفيد جميعا 
> 
> وأنتظر منك عزيزتي أن تصلحي الفائدة الجديدة وتحتسبي : ))
> 
> وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


أضحكَ اللهُ سنَّكِ أختي المفضال
 وعفا عنّي وعنكِ وعن المسلمين ..
بالنّسبة للتعديل الواحد الصائب والتعديلات الأخرى التي راجعتِني فيها 
إن شاء الرحمنُ أضعها لكن لو عدتِ وأرسلتِ الرسالةَ الأولى التي بعثتُ بها إليكِ لتكتمل عندي عناصر الفائدة إن شاء الله : )

ما رأيُكِ ان أشكاسكِ فأعدِّلَ تعليقَكِ هذا طالما أن الفائدةالجديدة ليس بها أخطاء ^_^



> وبإذن الله سأنشر قريبا كل التعديلات النحوية التي أتحفتيني بها على الخاص تكرما منك


أتحفتِ التاء فيها تاء المخاطبة للمؤنث لذا فهي مكسورة .. ولا تحتاجُ لشيءٍ آخر يثبتُ التأنيث فهي للذكرِ مفتوحة (أتحفتَ)
والياء الأخيرة هي ياء المتكلم في محلِّ نصبِ مفعولٍ به  .. 
والنونُ التي قبلها : نونُ الوقايةِ كما تعلمين .. والتي هي في الأصلِ تقي الفعلَ من الكسر لكن هنا لعلها تقي 
ياء المتكلم من أن نظنها ياءَ المخاطبة نفسها ..  والله أعلم 
>>لو سألتم أختي الحبيبة أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى لقالت لكم أنني تركت 
الدخول إلى عالم الإنترنت حتى ينتهي الشهر إن كانت انتبهت لتعليقي في مكانٍ ما : )
يعني باللهِ لو تأخرتُ يومًا فاعذريني أختي ولتعذرني الحبيبات :"(
لاحظي كلمة اعذريني تنطبق عليها أكثر فائدة نون الوقاية التي ذكرت^_^
لا أعلمُ ما بي سيصيبني هوس النحو قريبًا))

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

:Smile: 
فقط تداركتُ أمرًا لم أنتبه إليه في مشاركتي السابقة هو أن أقولَ :
ياءُ المخاطبةِ لا تلحقُ بالفعلِ الماضي .. فقط  بالأمرِ والمضارع .. 
و أتحفتِ  فعلٌ ماضٍ .. 
أعانكِ اللهُ على هذه التلميذة المشاغبة أستاذتي المفضالُ : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(122)

إذا كان التوفيق بيد الله

والسعادة بيد الله

وأنت تعلم أن ما عند الله لا يناله عبد إلا بطاعته


ولو تفكرت لحظات ....تلك اللّذة الدنيا...إلى ماذا تؤول؟؟ 



إذن:
فلماذا تعصي ربك بالليل يا مسكين؟؟ ثم تتباهى بذلك في النهار كأنك لم تعصِ الملك الغفار!!


تذكر:
(وما عند الله خير وأبقى)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(123)

*الصبر والدعاء ليس قلة حيلة بل هو قوة الحيلة ..أورث الله به المستضعفين الأرض!

قال تعالى:" قال موسى لقومه استعينوا بالله واصبروا إن الأرض لله يورثها من يشاء من عباده...والعاقبة للمتقين" 

والعاقبة للمتقين*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

لافُضَّ فوكِ
أحسنَ اللهُ إليكِ وعودًا حميــدًا : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لافُضَّ فوكِ
> أحسنَ اللهُ إليكِ وعودًا حميــدًا : )


آمين 

بوركت غاليتي

الحمد لله

أنت في بالي دوما ولكن ذكريني برسالة عن كل المستحقات المتأخرة عليّ :^)

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> آمين 
> 
> بوركت غاليتي
> 
> الحمد لله
> 
> أنت في بالي دوما ولكن ذكريني برسالة عن كل المستحقات المتأخرة عليّ :^)


لا تحملي همِّي .. لا لن أذكِّركِ بشيء 
فأنا أشعرَ بالضعف الآن وأحتاجُ لمن يذكرني 
دعاؤك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(124)


عجبتُ لمن يتواضع للملوك والجبابرة يزعمه يأخذهم بحلمه إلى الدار الآخرة!!


ثم تراه على العوام مستكبرا حفظا لهيبته متربصا


ماهكذا يا سعد تورد الإبل!!






(125)


عظم العالم في نفسك ثم انصحه بما شئت


هل تفاجأت بما تجملت به كلماتك؟؟ هل أدهشتك حسن نبرة صوتك؟؟!


ما أجملها من نصيحة مهذبة!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(126)

يا أمة الإسلام...

إذا استطاع أعداء الأمة أن يفرقوا بيننا بالحدود فإياكم أن تسمحوا لهم  أن يمزقوا الشعوب بالعداوة والبغضاء في القلوب!
*
إياكم والعصبية الجاهلية...إياكم وأن تدب الكراهية والمحبة في القلب على غير أساس الشرع والدين، إياكم وترك الإنصاف ولو على نفسك والأقربين لصالح حمية جاهلية ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان

تذكروا قال تعالى:"ولأوضعوا خلالكم يبغونكم الفتنة وفيكم سماعون لهم"

يا مسلما.... أصفر أحمر أبيض أسود ..يا مسلما.... في الهند والسند والشرق والغرب في كل أرجاء الأرض..

دمك دمي 

روحك روحي 

جرحك جرحي



يا مسلم...تفقد قلبك*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(127)

فكرتُ..أن كل منتكس ربما...

يكون في قلبه خبيئة سوء كالتي في قلبي!!

اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على دينك 

(128)

أقول لهم في ظلمة الليل الحالك سيجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا
يلومونني على استبشاري!
وهل يلام المرء على اليقين؟؟!

(129)
بعضهم يظن أن التدين هو اختيار الأشد باطراد دون دليل في كل مسألة دقت أو جلت!
كذا فعل اليهود من قبل...كذا أهلكوا!

ولن يشاد الدين أحد إلا غلبه..فسددو وقاربوا وأبشروا.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(130)

كل متعصب لفكرة

يظن أن كل محايد متعصب ضدها!!

اللهم ألهمنا رشدنا وقنا شر أنفسنا

----------


## حكمة

رائعة يا سارة ... تبارك الرحمن 
ما أجملها من تغريدات ،هل تغردين بها في تويتر؟
إن نعم ؛ فأنعم وبارك
وإن لا ؛ فأتمنى أن أغرد بها فهل يحق لي ذلك يا كريمة؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يحق لك ذلك بكل سرور : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(131)
"دوام" العبادة يرتكز على:
"دوام" الافتقار
"دوام" الاستعانة
"دوام" الخضوع
فإذا اختل "دوام" منها...فرتقه بـــــــــ "دوام" التوبة الاستغفار

(132)
دعا الله أن يهبه مالا وزوجة صالحة وولدا بارا...وعمل صالح!
فوُهب!

فقال: إنما أوتيته على علم...

"بل هي فتنة"

(133)
من الناس من إذا تكلم..تسائلت لو سقط السامع ميتا أهو قتل عمد أم شبه عمد؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(134)
متى يفهم القوم أن الإسلام دين رحمة ومحبة ونصح وستر ...وليس دين جرح وتجريح!

اللهم أنت حسبنا ونعم الوكيل

----------


## حكمة

> يحق لك ذلك بكل سرور : ))


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ بإذن الله ستكون التغريدات محفوظ بإسمك ..
ولو أننا نتمنى أن تغرد المباركة بنفسها وبإسمها المشرف.. > أمنية أن نراكِ هناك.<

----------


## أم كريم

> (76)
> 
> نحن في زمن ....
> 
> من كفر بالله سمي (متحضرا)
> ومن طالب بشريعته سمي (رجعيا)
> ومن جهر بلا إله إلا الله سمي (مثيرا للفتنة الطائفية)
> ومن التزم بأوامر الله سمي (متشددا)
> ومن علم الناس التوحيد سمي ( مثيرا للفتن ومسائل الخلاف)
> ...


رائعة! لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله! بارك الله فيك أختي

----------


## أم كريم

> (121)
> 
> أيها الداعي إلى الله
> لا تتحدث إلى الناس وأنت تشعر بالسآمة أو الملالة أو الإحباط أو الإرهاق
> 
> فإن ذلك يكسو كلامك سوادا يفسد على الناس قلوبهم ويضرهم أكثر مما ينفعهم
> 
> فإما أن تستعين بالله تعالى حتى يستنير قلبك فتشرق كلماتك بنور الهدى والرحمة
> 
> وإما أن تصمت!



هذه صعبة و قاسية :(

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي حكمة
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

بالنسبة لاسمي الكريم في التويتر أقول لك: متشوفيش وحش (ابتسامة)


أختي أم كريم سعدت بمروروك وتعليقك غاليتي (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(135)

هل لنا بالله من مذكر؟!

في جميل حكمته متأمل

وفي واسع رحمته مؤمل

يحيي بذكر عفو ربنا قلوبنا، فتستشرف إلى الطاعة نفوسنا، وتنفر من المعاصي عقولنا!

يعطر مجالسنا بذكر نبينا ، فتنشط جوارحنا بحسن الاتباع

يحدثنا عن الجنة كما ورد في الكتاب والسنة حتى نستنشق من طيب ريحها

ويخوفنا من النار حتى تفيض العيون بالدمع مدرار 

اللهم اغسلنا بالثلج والماء والبرد

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

136)

تعاطف مع صاحب المشكلة ولو كان مخطئا مستحقا للتأنيب!!
فتأنيب المحب أقرب رحما من تأنيب الغاضب
وقبول النصيحة من فم ناصح وقلب رحيم أقرب عزما
والتماسك العذر لا يعني أن المعذور ليس مخطئا، ولا يعني عدم بَذْلِك النصح له

(137)
قاعدة:
عذر المخطئ لا يعني أنه (يجوز) له الخطأ 
ولا يعني أنه خرج بعذره من دائرة الخطأ!

(138)
لقد أغضبك ودفعك لهذا التصرف!

صحيح

ولكن كان يمكنك أن "تصبر" وأن "تحتسب" وأن "تحسن" التصرف بما يرضي الله!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(139)
يا هذا

سلم منك ومن لسانك العلمانيين والرأسماليين والشيوعيين والملحدين والحكام الظالمين الخارجين عن شريعة رب العالمين واليهود والنصار أجمعين!!

ولم يسلم منك أخاك المسلم الذي يخالفك في اجتهادك في النوازل!

فليقل خيرا أو.......ليصمت 
فكف أذاك

(140)
إن ناقشته رماك باتباع العواطف والهوى
فإن طالبته بالتلطف وترك الجفا
ثار واتهمك بالغلظة وعدم الوفا!

ماذا أقول؟
رمتني بدائها وانسلت!!

(141)
يا نفس
إن الله لم يصرفك عن الذنب ويوفقك للطاعة لأنك جديرة بهذا
بل هو محض كرمه ومنته وحكمته..

فلو شاء لمنعك فضله وخلاك وداع الشر والشيطان..فهل أنت سالمة وحدك؟

اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(142)
اللسان مغرفة القلب ومهما حاولت إخفاء خصلة ستظهر فتكون سببا في إفساد أعمال كثيرة

فتفقد قلبك وليس لسانك وكلماتك فحسب ....فإن لسانك لن يغترف إلا من طيب أو خبيث.

وعقيدة أهل السنة أن الجوارح والقلب يتلازمان.

(143)

لا تعتنتق كل ما تسمع

تعلم كيف تفكر وتستخرج صحيح الفكر من براثن السقم!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(144)

من الناس من يظن في نفسه أنه قوي الديانة ثابت الاستقامة
إن أغلظت عليه صبر
وإن عنفته في الحق قبِل

لذا فهو يفعل المثل مع غيره من باب (حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك)!! فيغلظ على الخلق!

ويشهد الواقع بخلاف ظنه في نفسه
فإنه إن سارره أخوه ينصح له بلطف ومحبة ...فزع ودافع واندفع! وتوعد بالويل والثبور وعظائم الأمور!!

فظن بنفسك السوء تسلم
وقدم الخير للناس تغنم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(145)
ليكن نقدك بناء..وهو:
اعتراض
بحب ..أو شفقة ورحمة
له علة قوية تستدعي تقديمه على الصمت
مع تقديم اقتراحـــــــــ (ات) للحلول أو البدائل المناسبة الصحيحة
و....
اختيار الوقت المناسب


(146)
هناك رأي مجرد عن الهوى
وهوى مجرد عن الرأي!!
فالأول عقل وحكمة....والثاني..  .
مجرد رأي!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

يا الله !!
والله لم أجد أحدًا يُعبِّر عن الكثيرِ ممَّا في داخي كما أنتِ .. 
كلماتُكِ في الصَّميم 
باركَ اللهُ لكِ وجمعَني بكِ في فردوسِه .. وإنِّي لأحبُّكِ في الله ..

أتعلمين 
ثلاثةُ أسابيعٍ مرَّت بي لكم عانيتُ فيها وبكيتُ حُرقةً لأنَّ أحدًا لم يُفكِّر بهذه الطَّريقة



> 136)
> 
> تعاطف مع صاحب المشكلة ولو كان مخطئا مستحقا للتأنيب!!
> فتأنيب المحب أقرب رحما من تأنيب الغاضب
> وقبول النصيحة من فم ناصح وقلب رحيم أقرب عزما
> والتماسك العذر لا يعني أن المعذور ليس مخطئا، ولا يعني عدم بَذْلِك النصح له
> 
> (137)
> قاعدة:
> ...


والخطأُ ما كانَ بالخطإ الجسيمِ إن عايشتِ الموقف !!

دعاؤُكِ لنا ()

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ياللمسكينة الغالية!

لكن اسمحي لي بارتجال فائدة علمتنيها إحدى معلماتي في أول الطريق فرج الله كربها وشفاها وعافاها 
 وقد تسعدك بإذن الله تعالى:

(147)
تذكر:
 كل ما يحدث لك إنما هو من قبيل الابتلاء والاختبار...
فــالذهب حتى يتخلص من شـــوائــبـــه...يصهر في أفران عالية الحرارة
وكلما تخلص من شـــوائــبـــه ..كان أثمن!
فتفقد قلبك...وكفى

وأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(148)
قالوا: كوني واقعية!
قلتُ: بل على واقعي أفرض أحلامي بحسن الاستعانة بالله...

(149)
سلوك الطريق بهمة يحقق أهدافا أعلى بكثير من سلوكه بغير همة!
فاستعن بالله ولا تعجز

(150)
احفظ القرآن والسنة...ليعيه قلبك ..ويتنضر وجهك...وتبلغه غيرك

فترديد كلام المحبوب ...علامة على المحبة!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(151)
قاعدة: الضرر يختلف عن المفاسد!
والخلط بينهما يولد مفاسد في تطبيق قاعدة درء المفاسد..

(152)
عجبتُ أكثر ما عجبتُ..لطالب علم يزعم أنه فاضح لأهل البدع، فتسلط على العلماء من أهل السنن يتتبع عوراتهم ويتربص زلاتهم، ويتهجم عليهم لأقل خلاف ولو في الفقه..
قد سلم منه كل طاغية وجبار، وكل علماني وكل سفيه وكل كفار عنيد...
يتلطف لهؤلاء بزعمه يدعوهم...ويغلظ على العلماء بزعمه يزجرهم ويفضح بدعهم!

(152)
أبغضك فعاداك...وكرهت روحه لقياك
فلما سمع عن جميع فعل شخص ما مدحه وأحبه من عميق قلبه وتمنى لو رأته عيناه وصافحت يده يداه...
فلما سأل عرف أنه أنت ..فذهبت لحظات الوداد وعاد البغض والفراق!

تفقد قلبك..!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(154)
إذا شرعت في طريق العلم فليكن زادك الحق
ورفيق دربك دليل وسلف
ثم لا تبالي أكنت مصيبا أم مخطئا فإنما أنت بين الأجر والأجرين!

(155)
احذر أن توالي وتعادي رافعا راية "ما أريكم إلا ما أرى"
وإلا تعثرت وسقطت وانقطع بك السبيل

(156)
لا يا نفس لن أتعلل بعلة ترضيك وتسكن روعك
أنت مخطئة مذنبة أنت مقصرة في حق الله
أنت ضعيفة الإيمان!

(157)
كل لذة في الدنيا ناقصة وإن بدت براقة ناصعة!
فإن كانت حلالا فقد شابها الكدر
وإن كانت حراما ....فمن ورائها الحسر

(158)
إذا رأيت من يتعصب على فكرة سفيهة
فاعلم أنه ليس عنده سواها

مسكين فارحمه!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

أحسَنَ اللهُ إليكِ...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وإليك أحسن الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(159)
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

....قالوها ....فــــانقلبوا بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء

ما أجمل هذا الحرف..."الفاء"!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(160)

غزة...
ومن لا يعرف غزة وأهل غزة؟؟

غزة كلمة فيها وجهان للنطق ...بنقط الحرف..وبإهماله..  ..فإن كان إهماله "عزة" فكيف بـــــــــ"غزة"؟  ؟

اللهم ارزقنا صلاة أهل العزة في الأقصى مع أهل غزة...العزة

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

قرأتُها هُناكَ ورددتُ عليكِ...أفآتي إلى هُنا لأراكِ ضمَّنتِها فوائدَك!
أسألُ اللهَ أن يغفرَ لنا وأن يرزُقَكِ من فضلِهِ العظيمِ ما تقرُّ بهِ عينُك، ويَسعَدُ بهِ قلبُكِ
يا كريمةَ الأصلِ طيِّبةَ المنبت

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين آمين آمين

غير أني لا أستحق ما وصفتني به وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يرزقني من فضله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(161)

أخلاق الفرد...تكشف عوراتها ..خلافٌ في الرأي!!

أما أخلاق الأمة...فقد هتكت سترها......

غزة 

ومن بعدها ....

سوريا..!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(162)
إن أغلب الناس لن تفهم رغبتك في الاعتزال لطلب العلم
وستتعجب من رغبتك في الانفراد لقراءة الكتب
ولن تتحمل جفوتك في سبيل تحقيق مرادك...
لكن سيفهمون جيدا أن بسمتك وحسن خلقك دليل على الفقه والتقى!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(162)
إن أغلب الناس لن تفهم رغبتك في الاعتزال لطلب العلم
وستتعجب من رغبتك في الانفراد لقراءة الكتب
ولن تتحمل جفوتك في سبيل تحقيق مرادك...
لكن سيفهمون جيدا أن بسمتك وحسن خلقك دليل على الفقه والتقى!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(163)

إن دعوة الرسل لم تكن يوما دعوة نظرية مجردة ، تصلح كصورة مثالية في المساجد معلقة، يبكيها المحبون وينعاها المبطلون...

لقد كانت دعوة الرسل دعوة ربانية فهي واقعيةعملية مصلحة وصالحة للتطبيق في كل زمان ومكان
صاحبتها من السنن الكونية القدرية ، والسنن الشرعية ما يمكن لها في الأرض تمكينا

فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم...واعملوا..
فأين المشمرون؟؟!

----------


## مروة عاشور

> (162)
> إن أغلب الناس لن تفهم رغبتك في الاعتزال لطلب العلم
> وستتعجب من رغبتك في الانفراد لقراءة الكتب
> ولن تتحمل جفوتك في سبيل تحقيق مرادك...
> لكن سيفهمون جيدا أن بسمتك وحسن خلقك دليل على الفقه والتقى!


أعدتُ قراءتها للاستفادة, نفع الله بكِ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أعدتُ قراءتها للاستفادة, نفع الله بكِ.


ونفع بك ...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(164)
في رمضان..
كل وقت ليس فيه واجب ولا مستحب راجح فبغير تردد هو وقت تلاوة وعبادة
وملاك ذلك ألا يعجز ويستعن بالله على تقديم ما يحبه ويرضاه...
وليتفقد محاب ربه لا هواه ......
وليحذر "أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه"!

اللهم اشفنا من النوم باليسير

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> آمين آمين آمين
> 
> غير أني لا أستحق ما وصفتني به وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يرزقني من فضله


السَّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه

اشتقتُ إليكُم()

أريدُ أن أتوقَّفَ هُنا قليلًا بعدَ إذنِك...
أنا لا أنسى هذه الفائِدَةَ أبدًا، ولولا أنَّني كنتُ أُفكِّرُ في هذه المعاني مُسبَقًا لما علِقَت في ذِهني
حتَّى كانِ مِنَ السَّهلِ عليَّ أن أجِدَها.



> إذا رأيت من أخيك ما يعجبك
> 
> فأنت بالخيار!
> 
> إما أن تمدحه فتقطع عنقه...كما ورد في الحديث!
> وإما أن تدعو له بالبركة فتنفعه كما ورد أيضا في الحديث!!


لا أُنكِرُ أنَّني أقعُ في الخطإ أحيانًا، وأُحبُّ أن أحافِظَ على إخلاصِ أخواتي كما أحاوِلُ معَ نفسِي وأُحبُّ لها، لكن كذلك حينَ قُلتُ كريمَةَ الأصْلِ طيِّبَةَ المنبت لم أظُنَّها ذات النّوعِ مِنَ المديح!
باتَ هذا الأمرُ جدًّا صعب : (

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> السَّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه
> 
> اشتقتُ إليكُم()
> 
> أريدُ أن أتوقَّفَ هُنا قليلًا بعدَ إذنِك...
> أنا لا أنسى هذه الفائِدَةَ أبدًا، ولولا أنَّني كنتُ أُفكِّرُ في هذه المعاني مُسبَقًا لما علِقَت في ذِهني
> حتَّى كانِ مِنَ السَّهلِ عليَّ أن أجِدَها.
> 
> 
> ...


وأنا كذلك لا أظن أنه ذات النوع من المديح...... لو كان ابتداء ^_^
أردتُ أن أقول أن ما كتبته لا يستحق أن يقال في مقابله ما قلتِ،  فإن من تشدق بالكلام ليخفي تقصير الفعال لا يستحق أن يقال له ولا حتى "جزاك الله خيرا"
أما لو كنت قلتيه ابتداء فما من شخص عاقل يحسن به أن يرفض أن يقال عنه أنه طيب المنبت كريم الأصل ولا يعقل أن ينفي هذه الصفات عن نفسه.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(165)

بعض الناس يظن أن من الفقه أن*يتوقع الأسوأ ويتشائم مبشرا به الناس!

رغم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" لا طيرة ، وخيرها الفأل . قالوا : وما الفأل يا رسول الله ؟ قال : الكلمة الصالحة يسمعها أحدكم" رواه البخاري

فقل كلمة صالحة يرحمك الله...

أو لعل في الصمت لك سعة...ولنا راحة!*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> وأنا كذلك لا أظن أنه ذات النوع من المديح...... لو كان ابتداء ^_^
> أردتُ أن أقول أن ما كتبته لا يستحق أن يقال في مقابله ما قلتِ،  فإن من تشدق بالكلام ليخفي تقصير الفعال لا يستحق أن يقال له ولا حتى "جزاك الله خيرا"
> أما لو كنت قلتيه ابتداء فما من شخص عاقل يحسن به أن يرفض أن يقال عنه أنه طيب المنبت كريم الأصل ولا يعقل أن ينفي هذه الصفات عن نفسه.


ولايُعقَلُ لمَن هي مِثلي أن تكذِبَ كِذبةً توَثَّقُ في صحيفَتِها إلى يومِ القيامَةِ!
ولا أُحبُّ أن أكونَ ممَّن قالَ رسولُ اللهُ فيهم أن احثُوا في وجهِهِمُ التُّرابَ! 
ما كانَ فقط هوَ أن كلماتك حرَّكت مشاعري فأنطقت لساني بما اعتقَدَ ويعتقدُ أبدًا... 

وأحسَنَ اللهُ إليكِ أُختنا...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(166)
لا تكن كالببغاء تكرر كل ما تسمع
بل تعلم سبر الفكر
ثم لا تتحدث بكل ما سمعت...أو فهمت!

(167)
رسم لنا (المُفسديون) صورة البطل الذي يضع "السيجار" في فمه ينفخ منها الكير مع زفراته
فأعجب مظهره أقوام وحجبت عنهم الشاشة رائحة الدخان الخانق!

كم أنت مضلل أيها "المُفسديون"!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(168)
إن الدين الذي ينهى نبيُّه صلى الله عليه وسلم زوجتَه رضي الله عنها عن العنف في القول مع يهود يؤذونه
لحري أن يتخلق أتباعه بالرفق ببعضهم بعضا في النصيحة..
أذلة على المؤمنين!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(169)

كلما ازددتَ تمسكا بهذا الدين الذي رضيه الله وأكمله فكان أعظم نعمة للبشر...
 كلما يأس منك أهل الكفر...فلا تخشاهم...وكيف تخشاهم؟؟ أتخشى يائس محزون؟؟

قال تعالى:"اليوم يئس الذين كفروا من دينكم فلا تخشوهم واخشون اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا"

----------


## أم إبراهيم والبراء

جزاك ربى الفردوس الاعلى واعانك وسدد خطاك اختى الحبيبة ....

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك ربي الفردوس الأعلى وأعانك وسدد خطاك وكلماتك أختي الحبيبة الغالية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(170)

لا يكن همك البكاء
ليكن همك التدبر والخشوع...فيفيض الدمع محبة وخشية..

ولو أن عينا ساعدت لتــــــــوكفت..  ..سحائبـــــــــ  ها بالدمع ديــــــما وهطلا
ولكنها عن قسوة القلب قحطها....فيا ضيعة الأعمار تمشي سبهللا (الشاطبي)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(171)
عجبا لك يا نفس!
إن أُخِذْتِ في الطاعة...فكأنك لم تعملي شرا قط!
وإن أخذتيني في الغفلة...فكأنك لم تعملي خيرا قط!
اللهم ارزقنا الصبر على الطاعة

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> (171)
> اللهم ارزقنا الصبر على الطاعة


اللهمّ آمين .. جزاكِ الله خيراً وبارك فيك ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله خيرا وبلغنا رمضان أختي الغالية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(172)

لا تحمل أحدهم على العمل بـــ "أسلوب" يعجبك
تظن أنه لا يصلح سواه..
عجبا! لقد اختلفت الأذواق...ولا تزال!

(173)
واجه نفسك في رمضان والشياطين مصفدة
قبل أن تواجه كتابك يوم اللقا والنار بارزة!

(174)
صفد الله الشياطين ومردتهم في رمضان
فعلمتُ أن كل سوء كان إنما هو من نفسي...

رب اغفر وارحم واعف عنا وتكرم وتجاوز عما تعلم إنك تعلم ما لا نعلم إنك أنت الأعز الأكرم

(175)
بعض الناس كالأواني الزجاجية
إذا انكسر منها جزء..لم يصلح للاستخدام ولو كان مـــعــــظـــــ  مــــــــــه سليما معافى!!
فترفق فإن الرفق ما كان في شيء إلا زانه

(176)
يظن المرء تارة أنه عامل بعمل من قال الله فيهم:
 "وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون"
وإن كان في الواقع يعمل بعمل من قيل فيهم:
"تريدون عرض الدنيا والله يريد الآخرة"
فاحذر فإنه عز وجل قال:"وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون"

اللهم قنا شح أنفسنا

----------


## أمة الستير

باركك الله أختنا ونفع بك.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الغالية ونفع بك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(177)
قال تعالى لإبليس وهو سبحانه أعلم بحاله منه:" ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيديّ"
ولم يحاسبه إلا بقوله وما أبداه "أنا خير منه"
فليت شعري ما لنا نسيء الظن ونحن لا نعلم ما في نفوس إخواننا ونحاسبهم على ما لم يبدُ لنا؟!

(178)
عجبتُ لمستحسنٍ يتعبد لله بغير ما عمل به النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وأصحابه يروم الأجر والثبات
أما قرأ قوله تعالى:
"ولو أنهم فعلوا ما يوعظون به لكان خيرا لهم وأشد تثبيتا 
وإذًا لآتيناهم من لدنا أجرا عظيما 
ولهديناهم صراطا مستقيما"...

(179)
والاختلاف سنة كونية
"ولايزالون مختلفين"
وخيرها يربو على شرها..فالشر المحض ليس إليك ربي سبحانك.
فلا تحاول دفعها عنوة وقهرا..فذاك مما لا تملك...ولكن اعمل فيها بشرع الله

----------


## أم إبراهيم والبراء

جزاك الله الفردوس الأعلى حبيبتى وفتح عليك وزادك من فضله وجعلك ممن يعتق الله رقابهم فى هذه الأيام المباركة ....وجميع المسلمين...آمين يارب العالمين.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين آمين آمين

لنا ولك ولمن قرأ غاليتي آمين

أسعدتيني بدعائك أسعدك البارئ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(180)
عندما تنظر لأولادك كبارا
فتشتاق لضمهم كما كنت تفعل صغارا
تعرف وقتها نعمة الحفيد!

(181)
إذا قُتل المسلمون وعذبوا...لا يحرك أحدهم إصبعا ولا لسانا!!
وإن دافعوا عن أنفسهم..هب الجميع في استنكار: أتريدونها حربا أهلية؟؟!!

(182)
لا تعتبوا عليهم
فقد استنفروا جيشا جرارا
فانطلق لينصر إخوانه جهارا
لكن الطريق البعيد حُفّ بالفيافي والقفارا
فتبدد الجيش مع السراب ...نهارا!!

----------


## أمة الستير

لن أقول متابعة ،أقول مستمتعة .
بوركت.

----------


## الحافظة

> (111)
> 
> كان حليما......
> كان سمحا ....
> كانت قليلة الكلام...
> كان قواما ...كانت صوامة...
> كانت إذا ذكر الموت تبكي...
> كان إذا رأيته يذكرك بالله....
> كانت حسنة الخلق...
> ...


اللهم آميين 
بارك.اّلْلـْ?ُ فيكك أختي ِسارة وزادك ربي من فضله على هذه الدرر .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أمة الستير
يسعدني استمتاعك ..بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنة (ابتسامة)

بارك.اّلْل


> ـْ?ُ فيكك أختي ِسارة وزادك ربي من فضله على هذه الدرر .





> 


وفيك بارك ربي وزادك من فضله أختي الحافظة..حفظك الله أنرت مجلس الأخوات (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(183)
نصر الله نبيه في بدر على ضعف الأسباب
وفر المسلمون في حنين على كثرة وعتاد

لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله..!

(184)
قالوا سقط لا يغتفر
قلت أليس ذا عند البشر؟
أما لدى رب البشر
فتب إليه ...وكل ذنب مغتفر!

(185)
إذا رأيت من يخطب في عقد نكاح..
فتحدث عن تعدد أو طلاق أو سفاح...
فانفض يديك منه واسأل الله الفلاح..!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(186)
تخير شيخك من أهل العلمالكرام
الذين إذا نظروا في الكتاب والسنة تمعنوا
وإذا تحدثوا تريثوا
وبالتقى تزينوا
وعن الهوى تزيلوا

فمع هؤلاء تواضعفتغنم
وغض الطرف بحلم فتسلم
فإنهم بشر يخطئون
ولكن لحومهم مسمومة
من طعم منها أصاب قلبه سقم
وأفاض على لسانه قيح الكلم
ولم يحصل إلا الجهل والموت والألم

فردد وقل: رب استر عيب معلمي عني ولا تذهب بركة علمه مني *
-----------

*الدعاء في السطر الأخير منقول ولعله من كتاب التبيان

----------


## ليلى الفهد

بارك الله فيك كثيرا وهذا القول ذكره الشيخ النووي في( التبيان) ,وذكره قبله أبي شامة صاحب (إبراز المعاني من حرز الأماني).

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وفيك بارك الله يا غالية وجزاك الله خيرا على الإضافة الطيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(187)
أحب أهل الرفق ولستُ منهم
وأبغض أهل العنف وإن كنت أماثلهم
وأسأل الله أن يحشرني من مع أحببتُ




(188)
أحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قل


عجبا لنا! كثيرا ما نجعلها : ما قل ولم يدم!!


(189)
كلما تقاذفتك خبرات الحياة تتلاعب بك كالكرة بين يدي صبي يلهو
كلما عرفت أنك لستَ ذلك الخبير الذي كنت تظنه!!


(190)
إلى متى يا نفس ما أنت فيه؟
تزدري باذل النصح زاعمة أنه عن الرفق بعيد
وتتعللي بأنه مصاب بكبر ومدع للإخلاص عريض


وما أراك إلا عن النصح معرضة
وبسوء الظن منشغلة


توسوس لك النفس والشيطان
ويلهيك عن عيبك بعيب غيرك


وما يضرك يا نفس لو هلك ناصحك بزعمك ونجوت بنصحه...ولكني أخشى أن تكوني ممن يأبى إلا الهلاك!

----------


## خنساء

الفريدة رقم76رائعة جدا,ومتحققة في زماننا,أدامك الله يا رائعة ,وجعلنا الله ممن يسمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين آمين 

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الغالية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(191)

حقا وصدقا!
 إن أسوأ جدل هو الذي يصل إلى القلب فيفسده
يبطن صاحبه الحق ويجحده
ويأتيه الخاطر يوقظه فيزجره
ويجادل بلسانه لعله يخرج من مأزقه!!

اللهم عافنا من جدل السوء ما ظهر منه وما بطن

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(192)

حماقة!
أن تظن أنك لستَ بحاجة إلى نصح أو مشورة!
فقد قال الله لنبيه: "وشاورهم في الأمر"

(193)
بعض الناس يحطمهم نجاحك!
اسأل الله لنفسك ولهم الهداية.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(194)
إذا رزقت نعمة الألم الحارق إن عصيت
ونعمة الفرح الجارف إن أطعت
فخِرّ لله ساجدا فقد رُزقت!!


وما لجرح بميت إيلام




(195)
 عذرك المخطئ لا يجعل منه "غير مخطئ"!
ولكن يجعلك أكثر رفقا في الأخذ بيده

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(196)
عندما تسير ليلا في ظلام الصحراء
قد تجد نفسك متمنيا...
 لو كان بيدك مصباح يضيء لك نجوم السماء ..فتراها!!




(197)
قالت متباهية بأخطائه وحكمتها: 
هل رأيتم مثل هذه الأفعال؟ هل سمعت آذانكم مثل هذه الأقوال؟
فمهس في أذنيها وقال:
لو كان ثمّ عيب....فحري بك الستر!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(198)

أرغى وأزبد
ثم أعرض أو سب، وأسقط
وقد سلم منه قبلُ الترك والروم والبربر
يقول دعوا البلاد لأهل الفسادفرارا من الفتن أيها العباد!!

فيا ضيعته من كان هذا حاله وبنات أفكاره
أعشق الهوان أم صار هو والذل صنوان أم قد غره شيطانه؟!
أم قد عمى عن حال واقعنا الأليم وأعرض مؤثرا حظ نفسه وهواه على ما فيه صلاح أمته وأحواله؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(199)
خطط كيف شئت ولكن لا تقض العُمر كله في ذلك
 تذكر أنك بحاجة لوقت للتنفيذ...

(200)
إن أخطائي لم تصحح لي مسار حياتي 
بقدر ما فعل ذلك...تأمل..ففزع...  فعظة...من أخطاء غيري!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(201)


كلما ازداد يقين المرء بالله وتعرف على قدرته وحكمته من خلال التأمل في آياته الكونية
كلما ازداد صبره ورضاه بكل ما قدره الله لعلمه أن الله لا يقدر إلا خيرا ولو بدا له غير ذلك.
والشر ليس إليك ربي.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

اشتقتُ إلى الصّفحةِ المُباركَةِ بإذنِ اللهِ وصاحبَتِها()
نفعَ اللهُ بكُم ورزقَكُمُ الدّرجاتِ العُلا في الدّنيا والآخرة...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين آمين آمين
اشتاقت لك الجنة يا غالية وجمعنا الله على سرر متقابلين وعلى منابر من نور

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(202)
إن لم تكن مخلصا صادقا في طلب الحق
فلن ينفعك سعيك ولو أصبت الحق!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(203)

ألا ليت شعري متى أنادي
يا عباد الله حي على الجهادِ؟؟

----------


## خنساء

سلمتِ,وجٌزيتِ خيراً,وعسانا لانُحرم من هذا القلم وصاحبته الدرّة.

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ 
جزيتِ خيراً اختي الغالية موضوع قيم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاكنّ الله خيرا أخواتي يا درر أهل العراق ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(204)
البطولة عند نصف الناس : قوة وغلبة في القتال!
وعند النصف الآخر: عقل وحجة وبيان!!
أتسائل لماذا يتجاهل -أو يستحي - بعض المسلمين من التفاخر ببطولات الصحابة ومن اتبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين؟؟!

(205)
الاستفادة من المنتديات لا تكون إلا بأن تنزلها منزلتها
فتعلم أنها مجلس واسع التقيت فيه طلابا للعلم من شتى البلدان
وكلٌ يتحدث بما عنده من علم
فلا يصح أن تستشرف لأن يسلم لك بكل قول
ولا تسلم أنت لكل قول!
إنما هي مدارسة.....ولكن أين الأدب؟؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(206)

إن النقاش أخذ وعطاء وليس فرض وجفاء
وآفة المناقشة هي الهوى والخبط بلا علم لتقليد مذموم أو تعصب مقيت، أو لتطاول في البنيان يقول: أنا أنا، قرأت كيت وعرفت كيت وإنما عقله وسط عقولهم مَقيت!!

اللهم قنا شح أنفسنا

----------


## خنساء

> (206)
> 
> إن النقاش أخذ وعطاء وليس فرض وجفاء
> وآفة المناقشة هي الهوى والخبط بلا علم لتقليد مذموم أو تعصب مقيت، أو لتطاول في البنيان يقول: أنا أنا، قرأت كيت وعرفت كيت وإنما عقله وسط عقولهم مَقيت!!
> 
> اللهم قنا شح أنفسنا


اللهم امين..
بارك الله فيكِ, ونفع بكِ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وفيك بارك الله ونفع بك يا حبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(207)

كلاب تحسبهم ذئاب ...أو أسود
ينبحون يحسبون عوائهم زئير

رحم الله درتك يا عمر!

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

يرحمكِ الله ابدعتي والله 
بورك هذا المداد وصاحبته
(ماذا تريدين اكثر اثنى عليكِ المزي^_^)

----------


## خنساء

> (207)
> 
> كلاب تحسبهم ذئاب ...أو أسود
> ينبحون يحسبون عوائهم زئير
> 
> رحم الله درتك يا عمر!


...........

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

محبة الحديث...أثنى علي المزي ومع فائدتي التالية أكيد سيتراجع ^_^

خنساء بما أنك من أهل اللغة العربية لقد قررت إضافة أبيات شعر في هذه الدرر لكنها أبيات كسيحة ^_^

تحملن بشجاعة والله يوفقكم لكل خير

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(208)
هذه الأبيات كتبتها وأحببتها مع الاعتذار لأهل اللغة 

ألا كلُّ علمٍ ما خلا الشّرعَ باطلٌ....وكلُّ نعيمٍ غيرَ الفقْهِ مُكَدّرُ
ففهمٌ صفاتِ الربّ ِمنكَ عقيدةٌ......تزيلُ قساوةِ القلوبِ فتطردُ
وساوسَ شيطانٍ في صدْرِ ذا مَنْ أَبِى.....عبادةَ غيرَ اللهِ فهْوَ مُوَحِّدُ
وتقْرأُ في التّفسِيرِ ما بِجَمالِهِ.....تَ  ُوبُ بِه الرُّوحُ خُشُوعًا تَدَبُّرا
تجولُ فِي سِيَرِ الحَبِيبِ وصَحْبِه....فَتَج  ْفُو عُيُونَكِ الفِرَاشَ وتُدْبِرُ
وأما الصّحِيحُ في الحَدِيثِ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ...يَسُوقُ  َ فِي الْجِنَانِ الْخُضْرِ فَتَخْلُدُ
وذاك نعيمٌ حقٌ يَهْدِي قلوبَكُمْ...وَتَ  ْدَأُ نَفْسُ المَرْءِ فِيهِ وَتَسْعَدُ
ومَا لي إِلَه الكَونِ مِنْ ذَا حُبَيْبَةٌ.....ول  نْ لعلّيْ بالمَحَبّةِ أَبْلُغُ
مقاعدَ صِدْقٍ فِي الجِنَانِ بَهِيجَةً ....فإن الحَبِيبَ للحبيبِ مشفعٌ
أقول لحر والمروءة مَرْؤها.....يدعْ عنْهُ تَخْلِيطٌ لِكَيْ لا تَنَدَّمَ
ألا كلُّ علمٍ ما خلا الشّرعَ باطلٌ....وكلُّ نعيمٍ غيرَ الفقْهِ مُكَدّرُ

----------


## أمة الستير

غفر الله لك يا سارة ،ما عهدتك متطاولة .
الوزن يجهش بكاء والقافية تصرخ مولولة .
حاولت جاهدة التحمل بشجاعة لكن الظاهر أنني غلبت .
دونك اللغة العربية إن عذرتك عذرناك.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> غفر الله لك يا سارة ،ما عهدتك متطاولة .
> الوزن يجهش بكاء والقافية تصرخ مولولة .
> حاولت جاهدة التحمل بشجاعة لكن الظاهر أنني غلبت .
> دونك اللغة العربية إن عذرتك عذرناك.


لقد آثرت أن تريني في كل أحوالي يا غالية...(هي جت عليا) ^_^

طبعا أنا لا أراه هكذا لقد كتبته وأحببته
 ولأني أحبكم أتحفتكم به..فلا تبتأسي واعتبريه شعر حديث متحرر من القافية والوزن...اعتبريه نثر اعتبريه أي شيء 
رغم أن أهل اللغة صرحوا أنه مصاب بالكساح وليس مجرد كسر ^_^

عامة..
وليصلحة من جاد مقولا ^_^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!
!!!!!
!!!
!
 أجزلَ اللهُ لكِ المثوبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> !!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!
> !!!!!
> !!!
> !
>  أجزلَ اللهُ لكِ المثوبة


آمين
جميلة هذه الثريا (ابتسامة بريئة)

----------


## مروة عاشور

اسمحي لي بهذه المشاركة في صفحتكِ البديعة:

لا يستخفُ ذو العقلِ بأحدٍ! 

وأحق من لم يستخف به ثلاثةٌ: 
الأتقياءُ والولاةُ والإخوانُ؛ فإنهُ من استخف بالأتقياء أهلك دينهُ، ومن استخف بالولاةِ أهلك دنياهُ، ومن استخف بالإخوانِ أفسد مروءتهُ.
______
ابن المُقفع.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

وأعجَبَتني كذلِك (ابتسامة لا أعلمُ لها وصفًا)




> اسمحي لي بهذه المشاركة في صفحتكِ البديعة:
> 
> لا يستخفُ ذو العقلِ بأحدٍ! 
> 
> وأحق من لم يستخف به ثلاثةٌ: 
> الأتقياءُ والولاةُ والإخوانُ؛ فإنهُ من استخف بالأتقياء أهلك دينهُ، ومن استخف بالولاةِ أهلك دنياهُ، ومن استخف بالإخوانِ أفسد مروءتهُ.
> ______
> ابن المُقفع.


يا الله!
جميلة جدًّا لكنّها أخافَتني، وجعلَتني أُفكّرُ في إعادةِ حساباتِي، فسُبحانَ اللهِ قد نتكلّمُ بالكَلِمَةِ لا نُلقِي لها بالًا قد تؤذِي ونحنُ لن نشعُر!
وليسَت هذهِ حساسيّة زائِدة كما قد يقعُ في نفسِ أُختٍ لنا فاضلة: ) بل نسألُ اللهَ أن يكونَ اتّباعًا للرُّشد مُتقبّلًا.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> اسمحي لي بهذه المشاركة في صفحتكِ البديعة:
> 
> لا يستخفُ ذو العقلِ بأحدٍ! 
> 
> وأحق من لم يستخف به ثلاثةٌ: 
> الأتقياءُ والولاةُ والإخوانُ؛ فإنهُ من استخف بالأتقياء أهلك دينهُ، ومن استخف بالولاةِ أهلك دنياهُ، ومن استخف بالإخوانِ أفسد مروءتهُ.
> ______
> ابن المُقفع.


بل زيادتك هي التي زينت الصفحة يا أستاذة 
جزاك الله خيرا




> وأعجَبَتني كذلِك (ابتسامة لا أعلمُ لها وصفًا)
> يا الله!
> جميلة جدًّا لكنّها أخافَتني، وجعلَتني أُفكّرُ في إعادةِ حساباتِي، فسُبحانَ اللهِ قد نتكلّمُ بالكَلِمَةِ لا نُلقِي لها بالًا قد تؤذِي ونحنُ لن نشعُر!
> وليسَت هذهِ حساسيّة زائِدة كما قد يقعُ في نفسِ أُختٍ لنا فاضلة: ) بل نسألُ اللهَ أن يكونَ اتّباعًا للرُّشد مُتقبّلًا.


أصبتِ هذه المرة يا غالية 
فرقٌ بين الحساسية الزائدة ومراعاة مشاعر الآخرين لا يعرفه إلا من لديه نبل خلق ومروءة.
بارك الله فيك يا غاليتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(208) *


بعض الناس تعجز عقولهم عن استيعاب فكرة أن العلماء ...بشر


فترى من يغالي في حبهم ولا يظن بهم خطأ
وترى من يغالي في بغضهم فلا يقبل منهم خطأ !!




------------


الأبيات السابقة غير محسوبة ضمن الدرر فقط وضعتها لأني كتبتها وأحببتها. وهي غير منضبطة الوزن ولا القافية بالمرة.


بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(209)
وددت لو تعاملت مع كل الناس بالكتابة
فلا يستطيع لساني أن يسبقني بما تأباه أخلاقي!

(210)
بعض الناس كالسلحفاة
يخفي ضعفه تحت قبة من القسوة 
لكن تذكر...هناك منافذ "لينة" إلى القلب
فعلام ترهق نفسك في مقارعة الصدف؟!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (210)
> بعض الناس كالسلحفاة
> يخفي ضعفه تحت قبة من القسوة 
> لكن تذكر...هناك منافذ "لينة" إلى القلب
> فعلام ترهق نفسك في مقارعة الصدف؟!


لعل هناك بعض الصعوبات وعدم الفهم لسياسة التعامل مع بعض الناس واختلاف الطباع ،،،

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لعل هناك بعض الصعوبات وعدم الفهم لسياسة التعامل مع بعض الناس واختلاف الطباع ،،،


لا شك يا أم عليّ
ولهذا فإما أن ينفق من وقته ليعرف مفتاح كل قلب
أو يبخل بوقته فأفضل ما يفعله عندئذ أن ينصرف عن هذا الشخص لا أن يقارعه فيتحطم أو يحطم..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(211)
بعد أن انتقد العلماء بلية التعميم
وثار الناس عامهم وخاصهم على كلمة "كل" المسكينة
تم استبدالها بـــــ "مُعظم" و"أغلب" و"غالبا"
واستراحوا لذلك في مكر ودهاء عالمين أو غير عالمين أن أصلها: "ع ظ م" و"غ ل ب"

وليتها في موضعها!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(212)


عجبت لطالب علم
يعد من وافقه:"سلطان العلماء"
ومن خالفه من :"علماء السلطان"


أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه ..

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

الناس اذا راتك مسامحا لمن ظلمك 
ظنتك ضعيفاً هل تعلم لماذا لانهم لم يتعلموا على رقي الاخلاق
والمسامحة ...

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

لااقول كلهم بل بعضهم

----------


## ليلى الفهد

صحيح والله , ولا ننسى أن متاركة السفيه من غير رد أشد عنده من الكلم 
 وبرأيى أن طالب العلم يختلف عن العامة , فهو يجب أن يأخذ من كل المذاهب ويرجح الرأي الصائب طبعا بالإعتماد على الكتاب والسنة  هذه الحيادية في طلب العلم وأن يكون جرئ في طرح أفكاره حتى وإن خالف إمامه في مسألة من المسائل ؛ لأن الحق لا جدال فيه عند وجود الادلة .

----------


## أم هانئ

> (208)
> هذه الأبيات كتبتها وأحببتها مع الاعتذار لأهل اللغة 
> 
> ألا كلُّ علمٍ ما خلا الشّرعَ باطلٌ....وكلُّ نعيمٍ غيرَ الفقْهِ مُكَدّرُ
> ففهمٌ صفاتِ الربّ ِمنكَ عقيدةٌ......تزيلُ قساوةِ القلوبِ فتطردُ
> وساوسَ شيطانٍ في صدْرِ ذا مَنْ أَبِى.....عبادةَ غيرَ اللهِ فهْوَ مُوَحِّدُ
> وتقْرأُ في التّفسِيرِ ما بِجَمالِهِ.....تَ  ُوبُ بِه الرُّوحُ خُشُوعًا تَدَبُّرا
> تجولُ فِي سِيَرِ الحَبِيبِ وصَحْبِه....فَتَج  ْفُو عُيُونَكِ الفِرَاشَ وتُدْبِرُ
> وأما الصّحِيحُ في الحَدِيثِ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ...يَسُوقُ  َ فِي الْجِنَانِ الْخُضْرِ فَتَخْلُدُ
> ...


ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله اللهم بارك 

ما لك حق يا أمة الستير : يكفي انضباط وزن المعاني .... ابتسامة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> صحيح والله , ولا ننسى أن متاركة السفيه من غير رد أشد عنده من الكلم 
> وبرأيى أن طالب العلم يختلف عن العامة , فهو يجب أن يأخذ من كل المذاهب ويرجح الرأي الصائب طبعا بالإعتماد على الكتاب والسنة هذه الحيادية في طلب العلم وأن يكون جرئ في طرح أفكاره حتى وإن خالف إمامه في مسألة من المسائل ؛ لأن الحق لا جدال فيه عند وجود الادلة .


بارك الله فيك غاليتي ليلى 





> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله اللهم بارك 
> 
> ما لك حق يا أمة الستير : يكفي انضباط وزن المعاني .... ابتسامة


جبر الله خاطرك
دوما تجبري خاطري يا أم هانئ ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(213)

نقد الحاسد في الحقيقة إنما هو نقضٌ يتخلف عنه هدمٌ
فحري بالحر أن يبني بالهدم صرحا ..!


(214)
أيسر كلمة على اللسان
ما يتشفى به غليل القلب وحقده ..يزعمُ!

وأشدها ما ليس للنفس فيه حظ...وعجبا
ففيها شفاء الصدر!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (214)
> أيسر كلمة على اللسان
> ما يتشفى به غليل القلب وحقده ..يزعمُ!
> 
> وأشدها ما ليس للنفس فيه حظ...وعجبا
> ففيها شفاء الصدر!!


*سبحان الله ...  قال  : ( ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت ؛ صلح الجسد كله، وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب )*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بوركت يا أم عليّ 
إضافاتك ممتعة دوما

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(215)
سبحان الذي هدأ روع من لم يستطع إلى البيت سبيلا
فجعل له صوم عرفات والعتق فيه بديلا

(216)
كلما مررت على ما خطت يدي تسائلت
ربي، أتشهد لي كلماتي أم عليّ؟

رب اغفر وارحم واعف عنا وتكرم وتجاوز عما تعلم إنك تعلم ما لا نعلم إنك أنت الأعز الأكرم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (216)
> كلما مررت على ما خطت يدي تسائلت
> ربي، أتشهد لي كلماتي أم عليّ؟
> 
> رب اغفر وارحم واعف عنا وتكرم وتجاوز عما تعلم إنك تعلم ما لا نعلم إنك أنت الأعز الأكرم



اللهم آمين 

وما من كاتبٍ إلا سيفنى **** ويبقى الدهر ما كتبت يداهُ

فلا تكتب بكفك غير شيءٍ **** يسرك في القيامة ان تراهُ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الله المستعان
نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أم عليّ مرورك لا يخلو من فائدة دوما

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(217)

الأسباب مأمورة
فخذ منها واسأل الآمر من فضله...

(218)
كلما كانت نفسك واضحة لك
تقرأ خباياها كالكتاب المفتوح
فلعلك على الطريق..
فإن لُبِّست عليك
فاحذر أن يكون ذلك ظلمة حدت إليها عن نور الطريق!!

"وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون"

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(219)
لا تثلم سيفك في مقارعة الحمقى ولا المغفلين..
ولا تكسر قلمك في مدافعة السفها المغمورين..
ولا ترهق لسانك في رد إهانات كل متعالم مُهين..
ووفر جهدك ووقتك لنصرة الحق والدين

ولكن تذكر: لا تخلط فتجعل انتصارك لنفسك كأنه نصرا لدين رب العالمين!!

----------


## ليلى الفهد

بارك الله فيك أختي العزيزة

----------


## نسيم الاسلام

ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
جزاك الله خير  الجزاء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاكما الله خيرا أختاي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(220)
ترك الأصول
فَضَلّ في الفروع!
واتبع الأغمار
متنقصا من الأكابر والأخيار!!
فأيقن أنه على صواب
وجزم أنه ولو أخطأ فقد أصاب!!!

اللهم لا تجعلنا منهم

----------


## مروة عاشور

> اللهم لا تجعلنا منهم


آمين آمين آمين
أحسن الله إليكِ.

----------


## ليلى الفهد

آمين جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(221)
"العز"
أهملت وفُرِّق بين حرفيها بألف مدية...تمددت في الدنيا الدنية!
فصارت العار!!
حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم!

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

من رحم الابتلاء يخرج العز
كما تنقي النار الذهب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(222)

ترى العجب والكبر باديا في العين
وفي كل حركة وكل سكن
قد ترك أثرا في القلب كالقرح
أفاض على الجوارح شيئا كالقيح
حتى كاد يتمزق منه اللسان
وينوء بحمله ما كتب المداد والأقلام
وكلما نصح صاحبنا صاح : يا صاح!
أقد فتشت عن قلبي فرأيت الجراح؟!

فلعل صاحبنا لم يحفظ قط
ألا إن في الجسد مضغة يصلح بصلاحها خُلُق الخلق!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(223)

كثيرا ما يكون الضحك ..صرخة ألم
لكن لا يفقه ذلك إلا قلب محب...أو قلب مشفق
فلا تخدعنك مظاهر الخلق!

(224)

من أتاك في ثوب ناقد ناصح خير ممن أتاك في ثوب المادح
فإن الناصح يقدم لك ثوب أبيض ناصع...ولو كان في قلبه دغل
وأما المادح فقد منحك ثوب تغبر بحثيات التراب...من عهد نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى يومنا هذا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(225)


بعض الناس يصدق فيه أن يقال:


قليل الحياء قليل الأدب....لسان حديد وقلب عجب
يُقَرِّع فينا كحد وجب...... ولا يستحي ولو في رجب!!




(226)


إذا رأيت الحَدث يسب العالِم
فاشهد عليه أنه متعالِم

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

اين دررك ياشيخنا الليث الطيب ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هو كل يوم؟
دي درر يا بنتي ^_^

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (226)
> 
> 
> إذا رأيت الحَدث يسب العالِم
> فاشهد عليه أنه متعالِم


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، قال تعالى : { ستكتب شهادنهم ويسألون }

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(227)
تذكر : 
لم يخلقنا الله لكي نكون "حاكما" يستبق الحكم على الناس بجنة أو بنار بل خلقنا لكي نكون "داعيا" إلى الجنة "محذرا" من النار
فمهما انفلتت الأنفس من بين يدي الداعية فهو يجتهد في تحصيل المدبر محببا ربه إلى الناس ومحببا الناس إلى الله حتى يموت هو أو تموت النفس..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(228)
تعلم في العلم سهم ..أو بعض سهم
لا ...
بل رمق من العلم كما يمرق السهم من الرمية!!
 فينظر الرامي إلى سهمِه
 إلى نصلِهِ
 إلى رصافهِ
 فيتمارى في الفوقةِ
 هل علق بها من الدمِ شيءٌ؟؟

لكن قيل له هذا هو العلم..بل كل العلم! وما عداه هوى ووبال!!

فظن أنه العالِم العالِم وسد أذنه عن كل العالَم!!

ثم أسقط كل عالِم...

يا له من مسكين متعالِم!!

اللهم قنا شح أنفسنا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(229)
يا نفس!
احذري أن يكون عمل قلبك
أسوأ من عمل جوارح من تزدري!

(230)
لقد استطعت الإنجاز بالاعتماد على ثلاث أمور
عون الله 
وفضله 
ورحمته...

----------


## هدير

أنا أحب هذا الموضوع 
وأدخل إلى هذهِ الصفحة بين وقت و أخر
جزاكِ الله عنا كل خير

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أحبك الله غاليتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(231)
المرأة لم تُخْلَق لكي تقود أو تسود!
فإذا تصدرت ..لن تجد حولها إلا ذبابا أو... ذئابا!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (229)
> يا نفس!
> احذري أن يكون عمل قلبك
> أسوأ من عمل جوارح من تزدري!


بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (150)
> احفظ القرآن والسنة...ليعيه قلبك ..ويتنضر وجهك...وتبلغه غيرك
> 
> فترديد كلام المحبوب ...علامة على المحبة!


بارك الله فيك أخيتي سارة ، تم نسخ بعض ما خطته يمينك - سلمت يمينك - وتم بحمد الله وفضله الإرسال .. قال تعالى : { وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين }

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(232)
كرر فكرتك مرة بهدوء..ببطء
كررها مرة ثانية في وقت آخر
كررها كثيرا...بأساليب مختلفة
كثيرا جدا....!!
لعلك في دهشة وذهول:
إنهم الآن يعتنقونها كأنها فكرتهم وقناعتهم!
يدافعون عنها كأنها من بنات أفكارهم!
يجزمون ويقسمون أنهم هم من علموك إياها..!!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(233)


نعم الزوج!
من إذا أرادت زوجته استفزازه وإغاظته 
لم تجد لها سبيلا إلا ..


تأخير الصلاة بُعَيد الأذان نصف ساعة فقط!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(234)

إذا لم تكن لديك شجاعة النقد والتقويم
فلا تسرف في المدح فيكون نفاقا من فعل اللئيم!


(235)
قديما قالوا: العوام على مذهب علمائهم!
حديثا جعلوها: العلماء على مذهب عوامهم!!

(236)
من الناس من يرى لنفسه الفضل بمدحه إياك
فلما لم "تخضع" له و"تطع"..."عاقبك" بالسب وغلا في ذلك!


(237)
إذا تكلم الناس بمذمتك
فاغسل ثوبك من بقع الحقد ودرن الحسد بماء تقواك لله 
فإن ثوبك لا يزداد بذلك إلا بياضا
وقل يا قلب ...إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

*


> إذا لم يكن لديك شجاعة النقد والتقويم
> فلا تسرف في المدح فيكون نفاقا من فعل اللئيم!


مُخيفة جدًّا رغمَ أنّني -أحسبُ ذلك- لا أُعانِي هذا بشكلٍ مُطابق، 
وإنّما لا ثقةَ عندِي بما لديّ -من عِلمٍ أو رأيٍ- فأتوقّفُ أحيانًا!

ولا عِلمَ لنا إلّا ما علّمتَنا سُبحانَك...

*"وَلَا ظُلِمَ عَبْدٌ مَظْلَمَةً فَصَبَرَ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا زَادَهُ اللَّهُ عِزًّا"
*والعفوُ العفو: بشرطِ أن يكونَ في حقّك لا في حقّ اللهِ ورسولِهِ، أو في حقّ أخيك، وأن يكونَ عندَ المَقدِرة...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قصرت في تصحيح الأخطاء النحوية يا حبيبة
وسبقك بها أهل ملتقى أهل الحديث  ونالوا الدعاء ^_^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> قصرت في تصحيح الأخطاء النحوية يا حبيبة
> وسبقك بها أهل ملتقى أهل الحديث  ونالوا الدعاء ^_^


هنئًا لهُم... أجابَ اللهُ دُعاءَك {وأسألُهَ تعالَى أن يتقبّلَ منّي تأمينِي ليُقالَ: ولكِ بالمثل... (ابتسامة)
اللهُ كريمٌ يُعطِي بلا حساب... فقط أحسِن الظّنّ: )
هل أحسنُتُ ردّ المُشاكَسةَ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بالتأكيد ^_^

----------


## سجدة قلب

بورك فيك سارة الغالية 
فوائد رائعة ...هل لي بنقلها ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بدون استئذان : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(238)
سُبِقتُ فاغتممتُ!
علام الغم إن كنت لله أخلصتُ
 وله أسلمتُ 
ومنه وحده الأجر سألتُ؟؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(239)
إذا لم تحسن اختيار اللفظ الذي به تعبر عن حاجتك
فلا تغضب إذا لم يحسن الآخرين إشباع رغبتك!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(240)
استفد ممن يكرهك
فإنه حريص على استخراج عيوبك أكثر من حرصك على ذلك!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(241)
بعد الزواج
لم يكن (هو) مطابقا لأحلام (هي)
ولم تكن (هي) مطابقة لأحلام (هو)
ولكن أحدهما استطاع إعادة صياغة "أحلامـــه" ...
فتغير الرفيق ..!
والتقى الحلم مع الواقع في وسط الطريق!

والآخر أصر على إعادة صياغة "رفيقه"
ولكن...لايزال "الحزن" لصيقه!!

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

جزاكِ الله خيرا يا أساتذة سارة ونفع بكِ ..
هذه قصة قرأتُها قبل قليل فأحببتُ المشاركة بها :

ذكر أبو بكر الأنباري بسنده في شرحه للمعلقات السبع  : 
عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه أن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها كانت تكثر تمثل هذين البيتين :

ذهبَ الذين يعاشُ في أكنافِهِم * وبقيتُ في خلْفٍ كجلدِ الأجربِ
يـتـأكّــــلـــ  ـونَ مـــــــــــلام  ــــةً ومـذمـةً * و يُـــلامُ قـائـلـهُـم وإن لم يـشـغـبِ

قالت : ويح لبيد بن ربيعة ! كيف لو بقي إلى مثل هذا اليوم ؟!
قال هشام قال أبي : فكيف لو بقيت عائشة _رضي الله عنها_ إلى هذا اليوم ؟!
قال هشام وأنا أقول : كيف لو بقي أبي إلى هذا اليوم ؟!!

[ كتاب : شرح القصائد السبع الطوال الجاهليات لأبي بكر الأنباري / ترجمة لبيد بن ربيعة ]

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الغالية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(242)


أيها الزوج..
إذا كنت تعرف أنه لا يبكي على الحب إلا النساء
فما بالك لا تعمل بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فدارها تعش بها"؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(243)
ومن أعجب ما رأيت
أن يتوهم المرء أنه يكافئ الرب على إحسانه.. بصومه أو صلاته!
أو يتوهم أنه يعاقبه على أقداره..بترك محابه واقتحام حرماته!!

تفقد قلبك!!
تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا ، نفع الله بك  .... أشكر لك هذا الموضوع المتميز الراااائع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين آمين وجزاك الله خيرا أم علي
أسعد بحضورك الدائم في موضوعي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(244)
النعم كالهواء
لا تُرى
لا نشعر بعظيم حاجتنا إليها
تخيل فقدها ...تعرف قدرها..!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

245

من نحى شريعة الرحمن تحاكم إلى شريعة الغابة
وفي شريعة الغابة...البقاء للأقوى!!
ومن تحاكم إلى شريعة الرحمن كان هو الأقوى!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(246)

إذا لم تكن قادرا على مراعاة تفاوت الأفهام..
فلا أقل من أن تتخير من تحدثه من الأنام..!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(247)
يحسبهم الجاهل سعداء من التصبر والرضا
يبثون في قلبك نفثا رقيقا من اليقين والرجا


اللهم لا تحرمنا أجرهم ولا تفتنا بعدهم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (247)
> يحسبهم الجاهل سعداء من التصبر والرضا
> يبثون في قلبك نفثا رقيقا من اليقين والرجا
> 
> 
> اللهم لا تحرمنا أجرهم ولا تفتنا بعدهم


ممكن توضيح مقصود العبارة ؟ !!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ممكن توضيح مقصود العبارة ؟ !!!


بارك الله فيك أم علي الحبيبة
العبارة وصف لصنف من الناس لا ينطبق على غيرهم
خمني ^_^

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> بارك الله فيك أم علي الحبيبة
> العبارة وصف لصنف من الناس لا ينطبق على غيرهم
> خمني ^_^


حسنا ،، هم : قال تعالى : { يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف}

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا تعبير أحسن من التعبير القرآني عما عبر عنه القرآن
ولكن دعيني أصفهم بفائدة أخرى :

(248)
عنيت بعبارتي الصابرين على البلاء الراضين بالقضاء الذين رغم ما هم فيه من الألم يبثون فينا معاشر الأصحاء والعافية -الأمل 
لا يكاد يعرف أحد قدر ما يعانون إلا من خلقهم وما يعملون، نحسبهم سعداء يرفلون في نعيم الدنيا غير أنهم قد سبقوا إلى سعادتهم بنعيم الآخرة
لو علم الملوك ما هم فيه لجالدوهم عليه بالسيوف فقلوبهم بالله تعلقت ويقينهم بالله يقيهم 
هنيئا لهم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> لا تعبير أحسن من التعبير القرآني عما عبر عنه القرآن
> ولكن دعيني أصفهم بفائدة أخرى :
> 
> (248)
> عنيت بعبارتي الصابرين على البلاء الراضين بالقضاء الذين رغم ما هم فيه من الألم يبثون فينا معاشر الأصحاء والعافية -الأمل 
> لا يكاد يعرف أحد قدر ما يعانون إلا من خلقهم وما يعملون، نحسبهم سعداء يرفلون في نعيم الدنيا غير أنهم قد سبقوا إلى سعادتهم بنعيم الآخرة
> لو علم الملوك ما هم فيه لجالدوهم عليه بالسيوف فقلوبهم بالله تعلقت ويقينهم بالله يقيهم 
> هنيئا لهم


جزاك الله خيرا 
وأضيف :

[سئل الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين -رحمه الله-]

ما هو الجمع بين قول الله -عز وجل-: {مَن عَمِل صالحًا مِن ذَكَرٍ أو أثنى وَهو مُؤمنٌ فَلَنُحيِيَنَّه حياةً طيبةً ولنجزِينَّهم أجرَهُم بأحسنِ ما كانُوا يعمَلُون} [النحل: 97]، وقول الصحابي للرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: " أي الناس أشد بلاء ؟ " قال: " الأنبياء، ثم الأمثل، فالأمثل "، وقوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: " يُبتلى الرجل على قدر دِينه "؛ فكيف الجمع بين الحياة الطيبة والبلاء في حياة المؤمن ؟


[فأجاب] 

الحياة الطيبة ليست -كما يفهمه بعضُ الناس- هي السلامة من الآفات؛ من فقر ومرض وكدر؛ لا.
بل الحياة الطيبة: أن يكون الإنسان طيب القلب، منشرح الصدر، مطمئنًّا بقضاء الله وقدره؛ إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيرًا له، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرًا له.
هذه هي الحياة الطيبة، وهي راحة القلب.
أما كثرة الأموال، وصحة الأبدان؛ فقد تكون شقاء على الإنسان وتعبًا؛ وحينئذٍ لا يكون هناك منافاة بين الآية الكريمة وبين ما ذكره السائل من الحديثين؛ فإن الإنسان قد يُبتَلى بالبلايا العظيمة؛ ولكن قلبه مطمئن وراضٍ بقضاء الله وقدره -سبحانه وتعالى-، ومنشرح الصدر لذلك؛ فلا تؤثر عليه هذه البلايا شيئًا.


منــــــقول

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا يا أم علي
فوائدك وملحك فياضة دوما

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(249)
ومما عجبتُ له
أن ممن ينتسب للعقلاء يحب أن يسيء ولا يجازى
ويخطئ فلا يعتذر ولا يُلام
فإذا أصيب بما قدمت يداه..لم يسأل ربه بافتقار أن يغفر له سوء الفعال
أو أن يرفع ما أصابه من الوبال
لكنه يتسائل باندهاش: لماذا أنا وليس غيري من الناس؟؟
وليس المصاب فقط فيما سبق
بل إن العجب كل العجب أن يجزم أن مسائلته كانت صادرة عن قلب صابر ويقين جازم
 بل هي من باب حسن الظن بالرب وكمال جودة الأدب!!

رب ارزقنا الحكمة وعلمنا ما جهلنا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(250)

ألا ترى عيناك جمال غيمالسماء كما صفوها؟
وبديع برد السحاب كما حرها؟
ألا تستو لديك زرقة السماء كما ليلها؟
ولا يعكر صفو الزهور ألم أشواكها
ألا تعشق حبات الرمال في الفيافي كما واحاتها؟
ويتنسم قلبك جمال الجبال كما البحار وأمواجها؟

وفي كل شيء في الكون لله آيات يرى المتأمل رونقها وبديع صنعها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(251)


الربانيون يجتهدون في العمل لإعلاء كلمة الله فإذا تسائلوا متى نصر الله
تذكر:
ألا إن نصر الله قريب


أما النافقون فبطالون
يجلسون ينعون حظوظهم 
يثبطون أهل الإيمان ويسخرون منهم - سخر الله منهم
مرجفون ينشرون بين الناس الكذب والزور
شعارهم غر هؤلاء دينهم


تذكر:
ومن يتوكل على الله فإن الله عزيز حكيم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(252)
خاف فشكى لله :"ويضيق صدري" ففُرج عنه إذ دعا:" رب اشرح لي صدري"
واحتار مخافة :" ولا ينطلق لساني" فألهم السؤال :" واحلل عقدة من لساني" ، "واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي"
فكانت محاجته لفرعون قطعا وفصلا من القول لا يضاهيها أهل الفصاحة والبيان بيانا
وأما "فأخاف " فأذهبتها يقين :" لا تخف ...إنك أنت الأعلى "

رب اجعلنا ممن دعا إليك وعمل صالحا وقال إنني من المسلمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(253)

ألم تر أنك إذا تبرأت من الكافرين..جاءك نصر الله والفتح المبين، وأهلك الله الطغاة المعاندين؟
وإذا أقبلت على توحيد ربك، فالله هو ملجأك وملاذك به تستغيث فيغيثك ويعيذك من شر كل إنس وجان ومن شر كل شيء هو آخذ بناصيته

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(254)
من عجائب الرفق..
أن يعلم المرء أنه ما من مشكلة ذات طرفين إلا وقد أصاب كل منهما كفل من الخطأ
فيقبل العاقل المنصف على كفله فينقيه ويرتقي به
ويقبل على كفل صاحبه فيشفق عليه ويلتمس له العذر ويعمل على الأخذ بيديه وإقالة عثرته
فإن لم يستطع دعا له بالخير فيصفو قلبه ببركة الرفق

تذكر: سلامة القلب لا يعدلها شيء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(255)
لا يكن نقدك على طريقة إنفاذ الغضب والغيظ
فإن الله مدح الكاظمين الغيظ
وهذا يتضمن ذم من أنفذه.....

"والله يحب المحسنين"

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(256)


تربص بإخوانه الفشل
وانتظر أن ينزل عليهم من السماء مصيبة عقوبة لهم على المعايب
حتى إذا نزل بهم أقل ضرر تبسم وقال : ألم أقل لكم..


تراه من أمراض القلوب؟؟


تفقد قلبك..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(257)


الحرام يبقى حراما حتى لو كنت أنت فاعله
وحتى لو فعله من تعظمه في نفسك


إياك والتبرير 


فمذنب معترف بذنبه يخفض عينيه حياء خير من مذنب متكبر مبرر لسوء فعاله وقبيح أقواله




ألا تصدق؟؟
فتأمل إذن الفرق بين آدم وإبليس...لعل الله أن يعصمك من التلبيس

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(258)

ما بين الذنوب وكرم الله
يرتع المرء 
فلو أنصف لقضى العمر عابدا
 يخفض عينيه فلا يرفع ويستر وجهه فلا يسفر
حياء من سيده مولاه
ولو فعل لكان ذاك محض كرم الله ..!

فما بالنا 
يكرمنا ربنا ونعصيه؟

اللهم أعنّا على ذكرك وشكر وحسن عبادتك...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(259)
ياله من ضيف ثقيل هذا النكد...
إنه يتخير مجلسه على الصدور 
ومطعمه من الأعصاب والعقول...
بعض الناس لا يحب طرده رغم قسوة وجوده وسوء وعوده...
فياله من جليس سوء..
لا يكتفي بطرد الحب والوئام ...
بل يدعو أصحابه من شياطين الإنس والجان 
أن هلموا 
فيرتعون في النفس  فلا يتركونها إلا خرابا... 
قد أتوا على ما فيها من أخضر الإيمان ويابس الإتزان..!

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ونعوذ بك من العجز والكسل

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(260)

إذا قرأت نصيحة أو عظة.....
إياك أن تنزلق في فخ الشيطان فتسقطها على غيرك
ورأس الحربة القاتلة في هذا الفخ....أن تسقطها على من تبغض
وتنسى نفسك وصلاحها
فعندها تخترق الحربة سويداء قلبك...ولن يضر ذلك من تبغضه!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(261)

صرخات الألم قد تنفث الغضب 
على طريقة علماء النفس!
لكن جرعة غيظ يتجرعها المؤمن يصبر عليها
تذهب الغضب على طريقة القرآن

الشكوى وذكر المصائب وآلامها قد يذهب الحزن 
على طريقة علماء النفس
لكن أنات الألم في جوف الليل وتضرع العبد يشكو لمولاه
يذهب المصاب نفسه على طريقة القرآن

الثقة بالنفس قد تعالج المعايب
على طريقة علماء النفس
لكن الثقة بالله وتفويض الأمر له لا لسواه والتبرؤ من حولك وقوتك
تسمو بها نفسك ويذهب به عيبك على طريقة القرآن

ولكل منهم سمت يا صاح....

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

كنتُ أشعرُ أنّي إن ولجتُ هذهِ الصّفحة سأجدُ فيها شيئًا ما يخُصُّ موضوعًا ما: )
 لكنّي وجدتُ أشياءً عِدّة تخُصُّ أمورًا عِدّة: ) وكلُّها في الصّميم سُبحانَ ربّي!
فجزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا ورضيَ عنكُم دُنيَا وآخرة()

وبمُناسَبَةِ الدُّرّةِ رقم (258)، وعبارَتِك: "فلو أنصَفَ لقَضَى العُمرَ عابِدًا"؛ ذكرتُ مقولَةً كُنتُ قرأتُها عنِ ابنِ القيّمِ رضيَ اللهُ عنهُ وأرضاه:
"طُوبَى لمِن أنصَفَ ربّه؛ فأقرّ بالجهلِ في علمِه، والآفاتِ في عملِه، والعُيوبِ في نفسِه، والتّفريطِ في حقّه، والظّلمِ في مُعامَلَتِه؛ فإن أخذَهُ بذُنوبِه رأى عدلَه، وإن لم يُؤاخِذهُ بها رأى فضلَه، وإن عمِلَ حسنةً رآها من مَنّهِ وصَدَقةً عليه، فإن قبِلَها فمِنّةٌ وصدَقةٌ ثانِية، وإن ردَّها فلكونِ مثلِها لا يصلُحُ أن يُواجَهَ بِه...
وإن عمِلَ سيّئةً رآها مِن تخلّيهِ عنه، وخُذلانِهِ لَه، وإمساكِ عِصمَتِهِ منه، وذلِكَ من عدلِهِ فيه، فيرى في ذلِكَ فقرَهُ إلى ربّه، وظُلمَهُ إلى نفسِه، فإن غفرَ فبِمَحضِ جودِهِ وإحسانِه وكرَمِه.
ومَن عظُمَ وقارُ اللهِ في قلبِه أن يعصِيه؛ وقّرَهُ اللهُ في قُلوبِ الخلائِقِ أن يُذلّوه".

جعلَنا اللهُ وإيّاكُم مِمّن يستَمِعُونَ القولَ فيتّبِعُونَ أحسَنَه.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(262)


تجول عيناك فيمن حولك
تحسب أنهم في النعيم وأنت وحدك في الشقاء والبلاء..


عجبا لك!
أما علمت أن الدنيا دار ابتلاء فلا يسلم من ذلك أحد؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> كنتُ أشعرُ أنّي إن ولجتُ هذهِ الصّفحة سأجدُ فيها شيئًا ما يخُصُّ موضوعًا ما: )
>  لكنّي وجدتُ أشياءً عِدّة تخُصُّ أمورًا عِدّة: ) وكلُّها في الصّميم سُبحانَ ربّي!
> فجزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا ورضيَ عنكُم دُنيَا وآخرة()
> 
> وبمُناسَبَةِ الدُّرّةِ رقم (258)، وعبارَتِك: "فلو أنصَفَ لقَضَى العُمرَ عابِدًا"؛ ذكرتُ مقولَةً كُنتُ قرأتُها عنِ ابنِ القيّمِ رضيَ اللهُ عنهُ وأرضاه:
> "طُوبَى لمِن أنصَفَ ربّه؛ فأقرّ بالجهلِ في علمِه، والآفاتِ في عملِه، والعُيوبِ في نفسِه، والتّفريطِ في حقّه، والظّلمِ في مُعامَلَتِه؛ فإن أخذَهُ بذُنوبِه رأى عدلَه، وإن لم يُؤاخِذهُ بها رأى فضلَه، وإن عمِلَ حسنةً رآها من مَنّهِ وصَدَقةً عليه، فإن قبِلَها فمِنّةٌ وصدَقةٌ ثانِية، وإن ردَّها فلكونِ مثلِها لا يصلُحُ أن يُواجَهَ بِه...
> وإن عمِلَ سيّئةً رآها مِن تخلّيهِ عنه، وخُذلانِهِ لَه، وإمساكِ عِصمَتِهِ منه، وذلِكَ من عدلِهِ فيه، فيرى في ذلِكَ فقرَهُ إلى ربّه، وظُلمَهُ إلى نفسِه، فإن غفرَ فبِمَحضِ جودِهِ وإحسانِه وكرَمِه.
> ومَن عظُمَ وقارُ اللهِ في قلبِه أن يعصِيه؛ وقّرَهُ اللهُ في قُلوبِ الخلائِقِ أن يُذلّوه".
> 
> جعلَنا اللهُ وإيّاكُم مِمّن يستَمِعُونَ القولَ فيتّبِعُونَ أحسَنَه.


جزاك الله خيرا 
نقل جميل

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(263)

أيها الزوج
إذا أردت أن تسرف في السيطرة على زوجتك
فأقصر طريق أن تدفع ثمن ذلك إسرافا في المدح والحب والثناء الجميل

فإن أبيت..فاعلم أن آخر طريق "القهر" بغير شفقة....."وكسرها طلاقها"

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(264)
أيتها الزوجة 
جُبلت على كفران العشير
فإياك واستمرار الظن بأنك مظلومة ومقهورة 
بل عليك بذكر الحَسَن والجميل ..لا يدع ذلك للشيطان في قلبك مسلكا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(265)


تذكر 
فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين


إياك والهمز واللمز بما تعرف من المعايب تبتغي كسر أخيك
إياك وفتح ما أغلق عليه الأبواب فإن من تتبع عورات المسلمين فضحه الله ولو بعد حين


فإن كان هدفك تعليم الناس الحق..فعلام تفضح أخاك بما لا يعرفه الخلق؟


رب آت نفوسنا تقواها ..وزكها أنت خير من زكاها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(266)


لن يفهموا..لن يقنعوا...لن يخضعوا ....فإذن لا أتكلم!
دع الزمان يتحدث ويكفيني نظم الحروف والكلمات..!
ولعل اللسان يخضع ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(267)

إذا أحببنا...كنا أساتذة حسن الخُلق
وإذا أبغضنا....كنا أساتذة سوء الخُلق...
أو كنا على "حياد" الخُلق..بلا إحسان ولا أذى!

ليس الواصل بالمكافئ...وليس الواصل بصاحب الهوى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(268)
إن نضح الجنان فكرة فَـــجَرت على اللسان
فقل قبلها: إني أرى وكذا حسبتُ وإخالُ
فلعلك إن جزمتَ حُرِمتَ هدية ذوى النُّها
منظارا ترى فيه عيب فكرتك وجودها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(269)

قالتْ: دثرني يا حرف!!
فقلتُ لها : لا يجوز ...

قيل هذا حوار بين كاتبة حالمة وكاتبة ساخرة!
 كيف اجتمعا؟؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(270)


إذا عاتبت فلا تستقصِ العتاب
وإذا اعتذر بالإشارة..فلا تلح لتحصل على صريح العبارة


لكن إذا عوتبت فأنصف من نفسك بلا إباء
وإن اعتذرت...فصرح فإن في ذلك للقلب نقاء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(271)

أيها المسلم
قد لا يكون لديك من محاسن الأخلاق ما تتقرب به إلى ربك

لكن لو كنت صاحب عقل لما صبرت على ذلك 
ولثارت نفسك إلى تقليد كل خلق حسن تراه عينك أو تسمعه أذنك
غيرة منك وحمية أن يسبقك أناس إلى ربك بحسن الخُلق

فتجتمع فيك من خصال الخير ما لا يخطر على قلبك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا تعليق ولا قراءةولا شكر ولا تصحيح ولا اعتراض ولا خناق ولا أي شيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ >_<
طيب :


-- جزاني الله خيرا

-- وجزاك يا غالية 



^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(272)

من محاسن الأخلاق
أنك إذا غضبت من خصلة سوء في شخص لم تحكم عليه حكما عاما من زاوية هذه الخصلة السيئة فحسب
بل تجتهد في استخراج محاسنه 
وما أشد ذلك على من لا يرى غير المعايب!

فإذا اجتهدت في ذلك 
فمهما عصف بقلبك من غضب حارق لم تقدر على دفعه
فإن استحضارك سوابق الخير والخصال الحسنة بالتوازي مع الخصال السيئة...
هو دلو الماء الذي إذا صب فوق الجمرة أطفأها

ألا تحب أن تكون ممن قال الله فيهم: "والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين"؟
فذاك أول طريقها
فامض بالله مستعينا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(273)
من محاسن الأخلاق 
ألا تستبق الحكم على بعض مواقف إنسان باستحضار عادته السيئة فحسب
فقد يصدق الكذوب مرة ، ويلين الغضوب لحظة!

ابدأ بها فإنها أول طريق الإنصاف

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (257)
> 
> 
> الحرام يبقى حراما حتى لو كنت أنت فاعله
> وحتى لو فعله من تعظمه في نفسك
> 
> 
> إياك والتبرير 
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك سارة بنت محمد ، ، ما بالك يا امرأة ؟!!!!!
هل تستفسرين عن هذا الهدوء ؟؟؟؟؟؟
إليك هذا الخبر :


هل تعلمون أن بعض درر  سارة بنت محمد تستخدم في رسائل الجوال بأنواعها 
هل  تعلمون أن الواتس اب ارسل الكثير منها !
هل تعلمون أن الانستغرام ارسل الكثير منها !

وجاء خبر النسخ من الواتس اب وتم النشر في التويتر ، من قبل من أرسلة إليهم عبر الواتس اب ...

رااااائع أن نشر المفيد في كل مكان ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بارك الله فيك سارة بنت محمد ، ، ما بالك يا امرأة ؟!!!!!
> هل تستفسرين عن هذا الهدوء ؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا إلهي!...لقد فقدت أم عليّ أعصابها ^_^

أنا لم أستفسر عن هذا الهدوء...أنا أستفسر عن هذا الركود ^_^
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه البشريات

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> يا إلهي!...لقد فقدت أم عليّ أعصابها ^_^
> 
> أنا لم أستفسر عن هذا الهدوء...أنا أستفسر عن هذا الركود ^_^


أتستفسرين عن الركود لا الهدوء ؟ اعتذر لم ألحظ الفرق - ابتسامه -

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> أتستفسرين عن الركود لا الهدوء ؟ اعتذر لم ألحظ الفرق - ابتسامه -



ما الفرق بينهما ؟ !!!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ما الفرق بينهما ؟ !!!!


الركود هو ألا يكون هناك غيري من يكتب ويقرأ ويبتسم ويبكي و..

تعرفين أنت التلميذ الذي ذهب للمدرسة في يوم أجازة فوقف في الطابور وصعد إلى الفصل وشرح لنفسه فلم يفهم فأعاد الدرس ثو سأل نفسه سؤالا فلم يستطع الإجابة فطرد نفسه من الفصل فرفض الخروج فأرسل إلى نفسه استدعاء ولي أمر

هذا هو حالي هذه الأيام مع هذا الموضوع = ركود ^_^


الهدوء هو الموافقة بلا اعتراض

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

إذن فلنترك الركود في هذه الحياة، نعوذ بالله من الكسل  ..  فلنكمل هذا الموضوع :



لله دَرُّ أقوام قلوبهم معمورةٌ بذكر الله...
ليس فيها لغير الله سبحانه حظ ولانصيب ...
 إن نطقوا فبذكره ..
 وإن تحركوا فبأمره ...
 وإن فرحوا فبقربه ....


====================



ياحسرة الفوت عند حصول الموت..
أفِق من سكرتِك أيّهــا الغافل ..
وتحقق أنّكَ عن قريبٍ راحل ..
فإنّما هيَ أيــّــامٌ قلائل ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أسعدك الباري يا أم عليّ

درر جميلة جدا بصراحة 

تنقلينها إلى الصفحة ملتقى الحديث؟

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> لا تعليق ولا قراءةولا شكر ولا تصحيح ولا اعتراض ولا خناق ولا أي شيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ >_<
> طيب :
> 
> 
> -- جزاني الله خيرا
> 
> -- وجزاك يا غالية 
> 
> 
> ...


أرى أنّكِ أحببتِ هذا العمَّ (>_<)
هوَ صديقُكِ هذهِ الأيّام
فلتصبرِي على صُحبَتِه

وددتُ لو أتصفّحُ المجلِسَ ورقةً ورقةً وسطرًا سطرًا: )
لكن قصّة تقارير المعاملِ هذهِ مُزعجة تشغلُ حتّى عن الدّراسةِ ذاتِها أحيانًا!
ألا تستنصِرينَ لنا بدُرّةٍ  تجعلُ مُدَرّسِينا يعدِلُونَ عن طلبِها؟


أستاذتَنا الفاضلةَ أمَّ عليٍّ:
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا وبارَكَ فيكِ، كلماتٌ رائِعة...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> تنقلينها إلى الصفحة ملتقى الحديث؟


ستنقل إن شاء الله  ، لا ركود بعد اليوم  - ابتسامه -،، 

سارة بنت محمد ، الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله ... وفقكن الله لما يحب ويرضى وزادكن علما وفقها في الدين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أرى أنّكِ أحببتِ هذا العمَّ (>_<)
> هوَ صديقُكِ هذهِ الأيّام
> فلتصبرِي على صُحبَتِه
> 
> وددتُ لو أتصفّحُ المجلِسَ ورقةً ورقةً وسطرًا سطرًا: )
> لكن قصّة تقارير المعاملِ هذهِ مُزعجة تشغلُ حتّى عن الدّراسةِ ذاتِها أحيانًا!
> ألا تستنصِرينَ لنا بدُرّةٍ  تجعلُ مُدَرّسِينا يعدِلُونَ عن طلبِها؟
> 
> 
> ...



سأستنصر لهم بدرة لكي يصروا عليها

نريد علماء للأمة في الشرع وعلوم الدنيا معا تهتز لهم عروش الكفر
والأم مدرسة

فضعي نصب عينك وأنت تحضرين تقارير المعامل هذه وي كأن عرشا من عروش الكفر يهوي تحت وطأة قلمك 

فانكتيه بها

وأقول لك يا حبيبة مهما بدا هذا الأسلوب فاشلا وغير مجد
فاعلمي أن الخروج من التجربة بتأكيد ذلك....هو نجاح وتميز
ركزي في تقاريرك فضلا وركزي في نقد إيجابي وسلبي لهذه الوسيلة التعليمية 

وحاولي الابتكار أو الإقرار وإلا..........العم >_< سيكون بانتظارك 

^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(274)


حري بطالب العلم أن يجتهد في صياغة ما يقول ويكتب


لئلا يتسشهد أحدهم بكلماته على باطل


قصده أو لم يقصده


اللهم أعنا على ما تحب وترضى

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

فضلًا زورِي [مُسابقة لإنعاشِ الذّاكرة] 
لترَي كنايةً عن إقرارٍ وسعادةٍ في طلبِ العلمِ وجدتُها اليومَ خاصّةً واشترِكِي في مُسابقَتي^^
.
.

إنّي واللهِ أُحبُّ الكيمياءَ وكُلّ ما يتعلّقُ بها، ولا أرضَى أن أحصُلَ على أقلّ من الدّرجةِ الأعلى في تقاريرِي الّتي أُقدّمُها،
غيرَ أنّي أشتاقُ لهذا العلمِ، وأتوقُ إلى يومٍ أكونُ فيهِ من أهلِ هذا الخيرِ والفضلِ العظيمِ ويحقُّ لي...

أمّا نصيحتُك فصدقتِ واللهِ ثُمّ صدقتِ وصدقتِ، رُبّ كلمةٍ فتَكَت بصاحِبِها ولم يكُن يحسبُ لها حسابًا!
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا...
أتمنّى أن تحذِفي ردّي ذاكَ خشيةً من أن يكونَ سببًا في شرٍّ لا أرغبُ أن أجدَ وزرَهُ في صحيفَتي. 
ومُجدّدًا بارَكَ ربّي فيكِ ورفعَ قدرَك.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

شر؟؟!
لا شر ولا شيء

أما طلب الحذف ...أل أحذف شيء أل

ما صدقنا شيء انكتب ..بسم الله أرقيكم نشطتم الصفحة ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(275)

من الناس من يحسب أن أهل بورما ومالي وغزة وسوريا يستحقون الشفقة!!

حساباتهم دنيا

فوالذي نفسي بيده لنحن أحوج إلى الشفقة منهم....بحسابات الآخرة

اللهم لا تجعلنا ممن قلت فيهم
"ولكن كره الله انبعاثهم فثبطهم وقيل اقعدوا مع القاعدين، لو خرجوا فيكم ما زادوكم إلا خبالا"

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

276

من عقل المرأة ...قلة عقلها!
وبه تذهب عقل الرجل..

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

: (

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> : (







http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/86

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

؟؟؟

ما بكم؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

عادة في موضوعي هذا لا أنقل 

لكن هذه درة فريدة بصراحة لأختنا غادة أحمد حسن أحببت أن أنقلها لكم
وفي الواقع لم أفهمها في البداية وطلبت منها توضيحا 





> ما بين "يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة" ،
> 
> و "و هزي إليكِ بجذع النخلة"
> 
> مساحات للعمل ، فلا يُحرم أحد مهما كانت قدراته و طاقاته .





> قصدتُ العلاقة بين المعاني ، بعض النظر عن شخص سيدنا يحي أو شخص السيدة مريم ،يعني هناك من يملك القوة لأقصى حد ممكن و هذا ما تشير إليه الآية الأولى فيأخذ الكتاب (الأمر ، التوجيه ، المهمة ....) بقوة و شدة متناهية ، و هناك الضعيف الذي ربما لا يقوى إلا على ما يماثل هز جذع النخلة ، فتتضمن الآية أيضاً الإشارة إليه بالعمل و المحاولة و ألا يقعده ضعفه عن هذه المحاولة ،
> و ضرب المثل هنا بالسيدة مريم كمثال فقط ، ولكن الخطاب بالطبع موجه لعامة الأمة ، كان غاية في الدقة ، لأن بالفعل أضعف لحظة يواجهها كائن بشري عموماً هي لحظة ما بعد الولادة ، و حتى لا ُتستثنى المرأة مطلقاً من العمل لمبدأ ، فكرة ،... مشروع الأمة كلها ، مهما بلغ بها الضعف .
> القرآن عند التدبر حياة أخرى ، كم تضيف إلينا ، رزقنا الله و إياكِِ كل مسلم من واسع فضله


بتصرف يسير جدا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(277)


الحلال بين والحرام بين


فإذا لم تتبينه ...فأنت في مشكلة حقيقية


وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(278)

قال غاضبا: ألا تعرف دلالة (أفعل) التفضيل؟؟
فرد عليه مبتسما: أعرفه .......وكذلك إذا سُبق بــــــــ (مِن)



تأمل فيما تقرأ...فلكل كلمة دلالة!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(279)


لا تنشر خبرا إلا وأنت واثق مما حدثت به
فإنك إن أصبت كذبا...وقعت بين شقي رحي..يطحنك بلا هوادة


تُكَذّب نفسك ومع التكرار تفقد الثقة
وتترك أثرا سيئا عن بريء


استقيموا يرحمكم الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(280)

أغار على العلم أن أنتسب إليه ولما أجده!

بيْد أني سأطلبه...ولو تدلل!

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

يتدحرج بسهولة كل إناء فارغ ..


======================


إذا سلمت من الأسد فلا تطمع في صيده ...


======================

الإنسان عدو ما جهله ..

======================


ليت الذي لم يكن بالحق مقتنعا ... يخلي الطريق ولا يؤذي من اقتنعا

======================

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> إذا سلمت من الأسد فلا تطمع في صيده ...
> ======================


بل نطمع إن شاء الله^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(281)

العلم درجتان ولكل درجة طبقات ولكل طبقة ما بين السماء والأرض من المراتب
علمك بالصواب وفيه معرفته طبقة
ثم قدرتك على التعبير عنه طبقة أعلى

وعلمك بالخطأ وفيه معرفته طبقة
وقدرتك على التعبير عنه طبقة أعلى
ثم تمييزك بين الخطأ والصواب والحكم على ما تقرأ وتسمع دون إفراط أو تفريط ..أعلاهم طبقة

رب علمنا ما ينفعنا وارزقنا العمل به واجعلنا من المخلصين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(282)

أسوأ من ينتسب للباطل 
هو من ينضجه مخلوطا بالعسل على نيران من الخبث والدجل
ثم يقدمه في قراطيس من ذهب وفضة 
عليها مخمل موشى بالزبرجد واللآلئ 

تنخدع فيه العيون ..وتتلذذ به البطون..وتتخطفه الأيدي 

يقتل القلب بغير ما ألم
بل يحرم به المرء لذة الألم ...فكيف يستفيق من المحن؟؟


وما لجرح بميت إيلام!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> بل نطمع إن شاء الله^_^


!!!! ننتظر صيدك للأسد الذي سلمت منه - ابتسامه -

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

من اشتغل بعيوب الناس عن عيوب نفسه عمي قلبه وتعب بدنه وتعذر عليه ترك عيوب نفسه فإن أعجز الناس من عاب الناس بما فيهم وأعجز منه من عابهم بما فيه. [ ابن حبان رحمه الله]

==============================  =========== 
في بعض الآثار : ابن آدم .. بع الدنيا بالآخرة ؛ تربحهما جميعا ، ولا تبيع الآخرة بالدنيا ؛ تخسرهما جميعا .

----------


## فجر الأقصى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا أختي سارة ونفع الله بك 
استفدت كثيرا من دررك وفوائدك القيمة ولله الحمد 
حفظك الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أم علي...حتى لو لم أنجح...سأحاول^_^

فجر الأقصى ...سعيدة جدا أن أول مشاركة لك كانت في موضوعي

أهلا بك ومرحبا في مجلسك العلمي مفيدة ومستفيدة بإذن الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(283)


قالت في حيرة: 
المراجعة فن لا أتقنه
 أحب صياغة العبارات بنفسي
فإذا راجعت فلن أقنع بغير الهدم وإعادة البناء
ياله من وقت وجهد في غير موضعه!


قلتُ: لكل فن أهله!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> (283)
> 
> 
> قالت في حيرة: 
> المراجعة فن لا أتقنه
>  أحب صياغة العبارات بنفسي
> فإذا راجعت فلن أقنع بغير الهدم وإعادة البناء
> ياله من وقت وجهد في غير موضعه!
> 
> ...


شكرًا وجزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا لكن مش فاهمة^_^!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يا هلا^_^

في الواقع أسعد جدا بإتاحة الفرصة لشرح درتي الحبيبة 

القصد منها أن لكل إنسان فن يتقنه
قد يكون المرء موسوعة كتب لكنه لا يستطيع أن يلقي محاضرة
فإذا كتب بحثا كان أسطورة زمانه

وهناك من يشعر بقدرة بالغة على ابتداء عبارة يصيغها بنفسه فتصير تحفة من التحف الفنية
ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يراجع عبارة ويعدلها لتنضبط محتفظا بأسلوبها وهيكلها العام..
بل يبدأها من جديد
وهناك من لا يستطيع أبدا أن يبدأ العبارة لكنه ماهر جدا في ضبط عبارة موجودة أصلابحيث يحتفظ لكاتبها بسمته

فلكل فن أهله
فمن لا يجد في نفسه القدرة على عمل معين فلا يبتأس فأكيد له مميزات في فن آخر قد لا يجيده من هو أفضل منه ..

العبارة حوار دار بيني وبين أستاذة ترجمة كانوا يرجونها أن تعمل كمراجع لغوي ورغم علو كعبها وقدرها ومستواها الذي لا يضاهى كانت تشعر بالتوتر من المراجعة...لا تجد فيها نفس الإحساس الذي تجده في الترجمة

لكن الفائدة يمكنني أن أجزم أنني لما وضعتها لم أقصد عين الحوار..بل قصدت معنى أعمق من ذلك التخصيص...معنى عام  وعميق بصراحة يراه المتأمل في أحوالنا 
فالتميز في ما يظنه الناس أدنى لا يعني أن المتميز فيه أدنى!!
بل لكل فن أهله 
لا نستطيع جميعا أن نكون "أطباء" أو "مهندسين"...بل قد يتميز إنسان في مهنة عادية جدا أكثر من تميز طبيب 
وكذلك لا يشترط لكي أكون متميزة في الدعوة أن أتمكن من كتابة بحث ولا يشترط لكون المرء حافظا لكذا وكذا ألف حديث أن يكون فقيها يستطيع الإفتاء
لكن فن أهله...قد يكون للمرء معلومة او اثنتين لكنه يحسن استخدامهما أكثر من شخص لديه ألف معلومة
حسنا يكفي هذا 
فلو استفضت فلن ننتهي هذا المساء >_<


اللطيف أنني ما أن وضعت الفائدة..كتبت تعليق: "هذه أنا" والحوار دار منذ ما لا يقل عن 5 سنوات تقريبا ^_^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> يا هلا^_^
> 
> في الواقع أسعد جدا بإتاحة الفرصة لشرح درتي الحبيبة
> 
> القصد منها أن لكل إنسان فن يتقنه
> قد يكون المرء موسوعة كتب لكنه لا يستطيع أن يلقي محاضرة
> فإذا كتب بحثا كان أسطورة زمانه
> 
> وهناك من يشعر بقدرة بالغة على ابتداء عبارة يصيغها بنفسه فتصير تحفة من التحف الفنية
> ...


كلّ هذا كانَ في بطنِ الشّاعر!!!
: ))
جزاااكِ اللهُ خيرًا وبارَكَ فيكِ ولكِ وعليكِ()

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نعم وزيادة ^_^

وفيك بارك الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(284)

إذا نظرت إليه أو سمعت صوته أو قرأت كلماته

أدركت أنه يعيش بداخل اسطوانة باطنها مرآة 

أينما التفت لم يرى شيئا سواه

فإذا تكلم ...تكلم "من" عالم المرآة!!

يحتاج أن يكسرها فيرى الأفق الممتد خلفها...

لكن أكاد أجزم أنه لا يكاد يدرك أنه بحاجة لكسرها...

إنها تعجبه!

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من العجب والكبر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(285)


ظن الناس أن نوع تخصص أدنى 


لن يجعل المتميز في ذلك الفن أدنى!!


فهو قد جد وفاق أقرانه
وهم ...إن هم إلا يظنون...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(286)


يا طالب العلم


فرق بين من يذكر الناس بالفتن ليحترزوا منها 
وينبه على الخطأ ليُتجنب بحسن الاتباع


وبين من يبشر الناس بالفتن ساخرا شامتا
حتى لا يظل رجل منهم يؤمل في رحمة الله

----------


## فجر الأقصى

بـــــــــارك الله فيك مشرفتنا : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وفيك بارك الله يا أختنا الغالية : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(287)

جميل ان تراقب قلبك وعمله
لا لتتوقف متحيرا لتحليل ذلك

ولكن لكي تغير ما تعلم أنه خطأ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(288)

أنا لا أخشى من العدو...فالقلب منه ينفر


لكني أخشى من الصديق...إذا أراد أن يجبرني على الإنحراف عن قول ما أدين الله به من الحق

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(289)

الانتماء حاجة نفسية...وشهوة تميل بالإنسان

اقض وطرك منها وأشبعها بالانتماء لله ورسوله وصحابته

فإني أخشى أن غير ذلك من الانتماء قد لا تستطيع الفكاك من أسره

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(290)

يا قوم
إن الله لم يجعل في القلوب محبة لشخص إلا بطاعة
فلا ينبغي أن يطلب محبة الخلق بموافقتهم في باطل

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(291)
ما قبض الله منك شيئا إلا أعطاك خيرا منه
لكننا لا ننتبه إلى العطاء.... إلا بالصبر والرضا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(292)

من علامات التعصب "ضـــــــــد"


أن تهتم دوما بنشر أسوأ أخبار من تبغضهم في غير ذات الله
وتتكلم عليهم بالمعايب دون غيرها
وتميل مع معارضيهم ومنافسيهم بل وأعدائهم حتى لو كانوا ألد أعدائك
ويضيق صدرك بأي مدح لهم حتى لو كنت تتظاهر بالإنصاف
لسان حالك يقول بالتأكيد هم على خطأ فإنهم ولو أصابوا ...فإنما هي صدفة!
ولا تتعذر لهم أبدا أو على الغالب
محملا كل كلمة وكل سكنة ما لا تحتملها لو قالها من تحب! 


ألا ترون أن هذه كانت أخلاق اليهود والمنافقين على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

293

من علامات التعصب على فكرة أو فرد أو عصبة

أن تهتم دوما بأخبار "من/ما" تنتسب إليه دون غيره
وتتكلم عن أحوالهم دون غيرهم
وتمدحهم دون غيرهم - حتى لو لم تذم منافسيهم أو معارضيهم
وتدافع عنهم "دون غيرهم"
ولا تستحي أن تتجاوز في ذلك حد الشرع بلفظ أو بفعل
وتتلمس لهم الأعذار "دون غيرهم"
ويضيق صدرك بأي اعتراض عليهم حتى لو تظاهرت بالبحث عن الحق وإرادته

لسان حالك يقول هم على صواب ولا شك
وإن أخطأوا فعن غير عمد أو عن عمد معذورون فيه
فتتعذر لهم ولو كان العذر أقبح من الذنب!

ثم تلقي كل خصال السوء تلك على عاتق من يعارضك...فهو هو الأولى بها منك!

فإن وقعت في إحداهن فهي خصلة سوء تنم عن تعصب فدافعها لعلك تنجو
وإن اجتمعن فأنت مفتون

اللهم جنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(294)


ومن العجب أنك تبغضها بقدر ما تحبها
وتحبها بقدر ما تبغضها


نفسك!!


كيف؟؟
لا تسلني كيف
فإن الشرح قد يستغرق ألف!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(295)

كان اليهود شعب الله المختار نجاهم من آل فرعون وأسبغ عليهم نعمه
حتى ابتلاهم فأخفقوا
ثم ابتلاهم فأخفقوا
ثم ابتلاهم فأخفقوا......

فغضب عليهم وسلط عليهم عدوهم وجعلهم أذل خلقه

فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار

اللهم استعملنا ولا تستبدلنا

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكِ اللهُ فردَوسَهُ()




> (290)
> 
> يا قوم
> إن الله لم يجعل في القلوب محبة لشخص إلا بطاعة
> فلا ينبغي أن يطلب محبة الخلق بموافقتهم في باطل


وكذلِكَ [قرابة أجداد ^^]:
قالَ سلمةُ بنُ دينار:
تزيُّنُ العبدِ للهِ يورِثُ محبَّةَ الخلقِ لهُ، وتزيُّنُ العبدُ للخلقِ يورِثُ بُغضَ اللهِ لهُ، ولمُصانَعةُ وجهٍ واحدٍ أيسَرُ مِن مُصانَعَةِ الوجوهِ كُلّها؛ إنَّكَ إن صانَعتَ اللهَ (أرضَيتَهُ) مالَت إلَيكَ الوجوهُ كُلُّها، وإذا ما أفسَدتَ ما بينَكَ وبينَهُ كرهَتْكَ الوجوهُ كُلُّها".

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين وإياك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(296)

مبدأ العزم: لابد والآن!
ومدخل الشيطان: السين وسوف..!

قال ابن القيم: كم جاء الثواب يسعى إليك فرده بواب: سوف ولعل وعسى.

----------


## فجر الأقصى

نفع الله بك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين وإياك غاليتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(297)

وهل التعصب إلا "دائما" و"دوما" و"إلى الأبد"؟؟
فيختلط الحق بباطل "ديمومتها"
شهادة عصمة بلسان حالك لمن تناصر!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(298)

عجبتُ لمن لم يقرأ إلا متن "نواقض لاإسلام"
فتصدر بعيدها حكما على الأنام!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(299)


إنها معانٍ
تجتمع في وجدانك
حتى تبلغ شأنا في قلبك
فتتساقط على لسانك
وتتحرك بها يداك
وتمشي بها قدماك


فانظر ماذا تجمع في صدرك
قبل أن تلام على ما يجري على جوارحك

----------


## حكمة

وقعت يدي على كنز لا ينضب  من الدرر والفوائد والفرائد .. لله درها صاحبة هذا الكنز

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

إنه جمال قلبك ودبيب محبتك في الله هي التي نضحت على عينك جمالا يا أختي الحبيية حكمة

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> (298)
> 
> عجبتُ لمن لم يقرأ إلا متن "نواقض لاإسلام"
> فتصدر بعيدها حكما على الأنام!!


ذكّرَتني هذهِ الكلماتُ بموضوع التّعلّق، وإطلاقِ (مُشركٍ) على المُتعلّق ب غفرَ اللهُ لنا أجمَعين.

لكن لتتمَّ ليَ الفائِدة؛ تقصِدِينَ مَن لم يطّلِع من العلِمِ إلّا على أقلّ القليلِ ويتكلّمُ وكأنّهُ حازَ العلمَ كُلّه؟
اللهُ المُستعان وعليهِ التّكلان ولا حولَ ولا قوّةَ إلّا باللهِ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ذكّرَتني هذهِ الكلماتُ بموضوع التّعلّق، وإطلاقِ (مُشركٍ) على المُتعلّق ب غفرَ اللهُ لنا أجمَعين.
> 
> لكن لتتمَّ ليَ الفائِدة؛ تقصِدِينَ مَن لم يطّلِع من العلِمِ إلّا على أقلّ القليلِ ويتكلّمُ وكأنّهُ حازَ العلمَ كُلّه؟
> اللهُ المُستعان وعليهِ التّكلان ولا حولَ ولا قوّةَ إلّا باللهِ.


رغم أن اللفظ خاص لكن أردت به العموم أيضا
ففي الأصل معنى الكلام أن الخوارج هم أناس لم يتعلموا إلا شيء يسير جدا من العلم بل أكثرهم جهال ثم تصدروا يكفرون المسلمين بل والعلماء كما حدث في عهد الصحابة من تكفيرهم لأكابر الصحابة وتعديهم عليهم وخروجهم على عليّ رضي الله عنه
فكم منا من يتصدر للفتوى بعد ان قرأ مختصر في الفقه؟ 
تراه يفتي في النوازل العظيمة التي يجتمع لها العلماء وتعرق جباههم يقلبون المراجع حتى يصلون إلى فتوى 
وهو جالس في مجلسه متكئاً لم يقرأ إلا حديثا أو اثنين ثم يُسأل أو لا يُسأل فيجيب ببساطة ويسر في مسائل طلاق ونكاح ومعاملات وكأنه فقيه الأمة وعالمها الأوحد ثم لا يكتفي بذلك بل يسفه العلماء أيضا 
وهذا فيمن لم يتعلم يقع ...ولكن العجب أن يقع ممن بدأ طريق العلم يسلكه باحثا بزعمه عن الحق.

نسأل الله أن يعافينا ويعفو عنا جميعا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(300)


إذا تعذر أخوك لك بعذر 
ورأيت أنه ليس بشيء
فاقبله برحابة صدر
ولا تحوجه إلى الصراحة
فقد يكون عنده عذر لا يستطيع أن يبوح لك به

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

اللهُمَّ آمين.

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا، وبارَكَ فيكِ وفي وقتِكِ، ونفعَ بكِ، ويسّرَ أمرَكِ كُلّه.
أُجدّدُ عهدَ المحبّة: 
قالَ الشّيخ علي الطّنطاوي رحمَهُ اللهُ: "تمسّكُوا بأحبّتِكُم جيّدًا، وعبّروا لهُم عن حُبّكُم، واغفِرُوا زلّاتِهِم، فقد ترحَلُونَ يومًا أو يرحلُونَ، وفي القلبِ حديثٌ لهُم وشوقٌ"... : )

.
.
.

*وصلَتنِي لتوّها على هاتِفي:*
*تدبّري وتأمّلي؛ قالَ عيسَى عليهِ السّلامُ: "إن كُنتُ قلتُهُ فقَد علمتَهُ"، ولَم يقُل لم أقُلهُ، فرقٌ بينَ الجوابَينِ في حقيقةِ الأدبِ، ثُمَّ أحالَ الأمرَ للهِ سُبحانَهُ بالظّاهرِ والباطِنِ، فقالَ: "تعلمُ ما في نفسِي"، ثُمَّ برّأَ نفسَهُ منَ علمِهِ الغيبِ وما يختصُّ باللهِ: "ولا أعلمُ ما في نفسِك"، ثُمَّ أثنَى على ربّهِ ووصَفَهُ بتفرُّدِهِ بالغيبِ: "إنَّكَ أنتَ علّامُ الغيوبِ".*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الحبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(301)


إذا أطعمت الأسد تفاحا 
نسى دهرا أنه من بني الأُسُد


فإذا لاحت له أشجار غابته
ورأى عشيرته يتبارون باللهب
وتعطّرت أنفاسه بشيء من اللحم


أقبل وثار


فإن عاد مجتهدا ..لم يكد يسلم من السقم


إياك يافتى ومصارع المعاصي وأهلها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(302)


الخبرة لا تكون خبرة لمجرد مرورك بها بل ولا النجاح فيها!!




لكن بفقه عوامل النجاح وفقه عوامل الفشل 


وقد يكون الفاشل في عمل معين أعظم خبرة ممن نجح إذا استوفى هذا الفقه


فتقاس خبرتك بعمق وصحة تأملك ومدى مطابقته للواقع وقدرتك على تنزيل تلك العوامل بواقعية على أكبر قدر ممكن من العموم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(303)


إنهم يريدون تغريبك يا أمتي... 


يخافون نساءك قبل رجالك، 


ولكننا باقيات مجاهدات نزلزل عروش الكفر بالستر الحصين، 


لن نعتنق أفكاركم ما حيينا، 


كل أفكاركم سقيمة مهانة تحت أقدامنا 
ولو ألبستموها لباس التحضر والرقي 
ولو وضعتم في آذانها أقراط الذهب والحلي، 
ولو تحلت بالحرير والديباج 
وتعطرت بالعطور الفائحات، 


فإنما تحت المظاهر الخداعة جثة هامدة ذبحت في محرابكم؛ 
محراب الرذيلة. 


وإنما الإسلام هو دين السماحة لا غيره ولسنا بتاركي ديننا الحنيف عن هلاوس وضلالات لا بعر لها ولا بعير وليس لهم في الكون شر ونقير.


(من نص مقالتي مبدأ التسامح الغربي)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(304)


لقد كان كبيرا في عينيك
متربعا في قلبك


حتى ظن أنه مرآتك
فلما بين لك ما رآه فيها
ناصحا لك
شفوقا محبا


كسرت المرآة
وجرحت يداك...وقلبه!


تفقد قلبك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(305)

هي بلادي وأرضي وإن لم تمس قدمي أراضيها ، وإن لم أتنسم عبير بواديها 
وهي موطن الأحباب على غير أرحام تجمعنا ، فإن للدين رحما لا يضاهيها،
 يجمع بين كل عربي وعجمي يشهد لله بالتوحيد يهديها،
 فيصير الكل جسدا واحدا ، مهما تباعدت المسافات يدنيها، 
إذا اشتكى منه عضو لكربة تداعت له سائر الأعضاء بالسهر والحمى يعاديها،
 أرض كل مسلم هي أرضي وعرضه هو عرضي ولو صُفع مسلم في موطن لوجدتُ ألم الصفعة على وجهي ولدمعت العين يُبكيها.
وكل مكان فيه ذكر الله له عندي محبة وشوقا، لا لشرف الأرض ولكن لشرف الذكر يعليها.

وذاك قولٌ.. وكذا ينبغي أن نكون اللهم ارزقنا العمل بأحسن ما فيها

(من مشاركة قديمة لي في المجلس العلمي - بتعديل يسير)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(306)
*الصحيح أن ماضي "يجير" "أ**جارَ**"*

*ولا يصح قلب الألف واوا!!*

*إنها ليست فائدة لغوية*
*إنها لفتة سُنية سَنية!!*

*فهل وعيت معناها؟؟؟!*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(307)


لم ينتكس المسلمون إلا حينما استوردوا "الحقوق" و"الحريات" من الغرب
فصار المنكر معروفا والمعروف منكرا
هزيمة نفسية وذل وهوان

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(308)

إنني لا أريد من الصديق هدية
إنني أريد دفء المشاعر وسلامة الطّوِيّة

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا وفتحَ لكِ()

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(309)

جزى الله خيرا من أذاني بكلمة
بحركة
بسكنة
بنظرة

لقد أذاقني ألما لا أحب أن أذيقه غيري
قصدتُ أو لم أقصد

اللهم اعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا وفتحَ لكِ()


وجزاك خيرا وفتح لك وعليك : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(310)

لا تجد في نفسك إذا ازدراك من تحب وتحترم من إخوانك في الله
بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم

فطهر قلبك بالدعاء له...لعل الله أن يغفر لك وله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(311)


يأسرنا حسن الخلق


تدهشنا بسمة صادقة 


تحيينا كلمة طيبة


يغسل قلوبنا عتاب الأحبة


ويسكت لساننا عن العتاب اعتذار المودة




فكن خير آخذ...بالبدء بالبذل

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(312)


كلنا يبحث عن المتع واللذات


لكن بعضنا يأخذها فانية


وبعضنا يطلبها باقية


فشتان بين فانية وباقية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(313)



كثيرا ما يكون التجاهل هو أفضل إنكار للمنكر
بل هو أكبر صفعة للمنكر


لا تعط أهل المنكر ما يريدون من شغلك بهم حينما يكون سلوكهم مفضوح منكره لكل ذي عينين
تماما كالطفل المشاغب العنيد حينما يتلاعب بأعصابك لكي يسمع صراخك ويضحك فيزداد استفزازه لك!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(314)

من الخذلان
أن يوسوس لك الشيطان أن الحياء من الخَلق مذموم بإطلاق فتصدقه
فيدفعك للتبجح والمجاهرة بذنبك فتتّبِعه
فيُنزع من قلبك الحياء ومن وجهك الحياة

وما لجرح بميت إيلام

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(315)

تأمت فوجدت أنه لا تُذهب لب الرجل "الحازم" إلا امرأة ناقصة عقل 

وكثير منا -أي معاشر النساء-  اليوم لا ترضى بلعب دور الزوجة ..بل تلعب دور قائد البيت فتراها قد تلفعت برداء القاضي والمحامي وعالم الفلسفة مؤملة أن يطيعها زوجها ويخضع لآرائها وحكمتها التي لا تضاهى 

وفي الواقع كل ما تفعله بهذه الملابس هي أن تجعله يراها في صورة "قرينه" فيستنفر قوته في المعارضة ويقارعها الحجة بالحجة مقارعة الديكة!!

ولو فقهت لعلمت أنها بطرح ذلك الرداء عنها تسلبه عقله فتجد منه موافقة وخضوع ظاهره خضوعها!!

ولكن أين النساء النساء؟!

----------


## فجر الأقصى

زادك الله من فضله (:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وزادك من فضله غاليتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(316)

بعد تأمل طويل

وجدتُ أن بعض من ينتسب للإسلام اليوم 

يقول ما لم يقله لا ولا عرب الجاهلية!!

اللهم أغثنا ونعوذ بك من شرور أنفسنا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(317)


على قدر تعلق القلب بالملاهي 
على قدر ما ينقص ذلك من إيمانه بما أصاب من الغفلة والتلاهي

----------


## لجين الندى

> (315)
> 
> تأمت فوجدت أنه لا تُذهب لب الرجل "الحازم" إلا امرأة ناقصة عقل 
> 
> وكثير منا -أي معاشر النساء-  اليوم لا ترضى بلعب دور الزوجة ..بل تلعب دور قائد البيت فتراها قد تلفعت برداء القاضي والمحامي وعالم الفلسفة مؤملة أن يطيعها زوجها ويخضع لآرائها وحكمتها التي لا تضاهى 
> 
> وفي الواقع كل ما تفعله بهذه الملابس هي أن تجعله يراها في صورة "قرينه" فيستنفر قوته في المعارضة ويقارعها الحجة بالحجة مقارعة الديكة!!
> 
> ولو فقهت لعلمت أنها بطرح ذلك الرداء عنها تسلبه عقله فتجد منه موافقة وخضوع ظاهره خضوعها!!
> ...


بوركتِ .. وجزيتِ خيراً

----------


## لجين الندى

> (317)
> على قدر تعلق القلب بالملاهي 
> على قدر ما ينقص ذلك من إيمانه بما أصاب من الغفلة والتلاهي


هناك كلام عظيم لابن تيمية فيه شيء مما ذكرتِ
وهو كلام عظيم .. ويحتاج إلى تأمل كبير

يقول رحمه الله :
«ومن شأن الجسد إذا كان جائعاً فأخذ من طعام حاجته؛ استغنى عن طعام آخر،حتى لا يأكله -إن أكل منه- إلا بكراهة، وتجشم ، وربما ضره أكله، أو لم  ينتفع به، ولم يكن هو المغذي له الذي يقيم بدنه، فالعبد إذا أخذ من غير  الأعمال المشروعة بعض حاجته، قلّت رغبته في المشروع وانتفاعه به، بقدر ما اعتاض من غيره، بخلاف من صرف نهمته وهمته إلى  المشروع، فإنه تعظم محبته له ومنفعته به، ويتم دينه ويكمل إسلامه .
ولذا تجد من أَكْثَرَ من سماع القصائد لطلب صلاح قلبه؛ تنقص رغبته في سماع القرآن، حتى ربما كرهه، ومن أكثر من السفر إلى زيارات المشاهد ونحوها؛ لا يبقى لحج البيت الحرام في قلبه من المحبة والتعظيم ما يكون في قلب من وسعته السنة، ومن أدمن على أخذ الحكمة والآداب من كلام حكماء فارس والروم، لا يبقى لحكمة الإسلام وآدابه في قلبه ذاك الموقع، ومن أدمن قصص الملوك وسيرهم ؛لا يبقى لقصص الأنبياء وسيرهم في قلبه ذاك الاهتمام ، ونظير هذا كثير ».

كتابه اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (1/542)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> هناك كلام عظيم لابن تيمية فيه شيء مما ذكرتِ
> وهو كلام عظيم .. ويحتاج إلى تأمل كبير
> 
> يقول رحمه الله :
> «ومن شأن الجسد إذا كان جائعاً فأخذ من طعام حاجته؛ استغنى عن طعام آخر،حتى لا يأكله -إن أكل منه- إلا بكراهة، وتجشم ، وربما ضره أكله، أو لم  ينتفع به، ولم يكن هو المغذي له الذي يقيم بدنه، فالعبد إذا أخذ من غير  الأعمال المشروعة بعض حاجته، قلّت رغبته في المشروع وانتفاعه به، بقدر ما اعتاض من غيره، بخلاف من صرف نهمته وهمته إلى  المشروع، فإنه تعظم محبته له ومنفعته به، ويتم دينه ويكمل إسلامه .
> ولذا تجد من أَكْثَرَ من سماع القصائد لطلب صلاح قلبه؛ تنقص رغبته في سماع القرآن، حتى ربما كرهه، ومن أكثر من السفر إلى زيارات المشاهد ونحوها؛ لا يبقى لحج البيت الحرام في قلبه من المحبة والتعظيم ما يكون في قلب من وسعته السنة، ومن أدمن على أخذ الحكمة والآداب من كلام حكماء فارس والروم، لا يبقى لحكمة الإسلام وآدابه في قلبه ذاك الموقع، ومن أدمن قصص الملوك وسيرهم ؛لا يبقى لقصص الأنبياء وسيرهم في قلبه ذاك الاهتمام ، ونظير هذا كثير ».
> 
> كتابه اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (1/542)



جزاك الله خيرا يا لجين

محملة بالفوائد دوما (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(318)

المشاورة في الأمر لين طبع وحسن خلق
والاستبداد بالرأي فظاظة طبع وغلظة قلب

ألا ترى أن الله تعالى قال:"فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك" ثم أتبع ذلك بالأمر بـــ:"فاعف عنهم واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر"؟؟

فإن أردت أن يكون لك من حسن الاتباع نصيب...فهذه سنة الحبيب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(319)


نحن أمة وسط


والوسط الخيار العدل لا يميل لطرف فينحرف


 فالشرع كله وسط...وما ثبت شرعا فهو الخيار العدل الأحسن

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(320)

إذا كتبتَ شيئا لأخواتك في الله

فانظر

إن كنت ترتضي أن يكتبه "إخوانك في الله" لنسائك فافعل

وإن لم ترتضيه...فلا خير فيه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(321)

يسألونك عن الدليل...ولكن

يحسبون ........

أن تقديم قول الله وقول رسوله 
تعني أن يفهم النص بعقله السقيم ...ويضرب بفهم العلماء عرض الحائط...

فأنّى له إصابة الحق؟؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(322)

كم من كلمة يصيب بها لساننا قلوبا في مقتل!!

من أين اغترفها؟؟! 

نعوذ بالله من الخذلان

----------


## أم عبد النافع

أعجبني كثيراً بوركتي أختاه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك غاليتي أم نافع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(323)

ما تقولون في إنسان
يحسبونه على خير ويهابونه
ويحسب نفسه على خير فتعجبه

فمتى يُنصح المسكين؟؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(324)

ليس العجب أنهم قليلا ما يهجعون
يواصلون الليل والنهار للعلوم هم طالبون!

إنما العجب من استمرار اتقاد أذهانهم
وحضور بديهتهم
واتزان عقولهم
وعلو همتهم 
مع قلة نومهم!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(325)


يا ابن أخي


كن مع العلماء للعلم طالبا
ولا تكن للعورات متتبعا
وإياك والخوض فيهم بما لا يعنيك
لعل الله بسلامة القلب يغنيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(326)

ألا تحب أن تغبر قدميك في تلك الأراضي التي لامستها أقدامهم؟؟!
 وتتنفس الهواء الذي خرج من صدورهم؟؟!
اقرأ إذن في سِيَرهم
فإذا أغلقتَ الكتاب...شعرتَ بالغربة والحنين!
وثارت عيناك بالبكاء وقلبك بالأنين!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(327)


من الجيد أن يسعى الإنسان لتحقيق مآربه بكل السبل
الأجود أن يكون هذا المأرب فيما يرضي الله


الله ارزقنا العزيمة في الرشد

----------


## ليلى الفهد

بوركت أختي الغالية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وبوركت ليلتي الحبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(328)

عجبتُ!
العين غاضت من بكاء الخشية
وتجري الدموع على النفس ولو أسىً من أذى المخلوق!
والقلب يغفل عن رجفة الشوق!
وينتفض في الدنيا للحزن والحبور!!

رب ارزقنا قلبا يخشع لذكرك وعينا تبكي من خشيتك

----------


## فجر الأقصى

بارك الله فيكِ 
اصبحت استخدم دررك في مواقف تحصل معي بالدات المواقف التي لا اعرف كيف اوصل رسالتي من غير تجريح (: 
نفع الله بك

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

قيل لحكيم : أي الأشياء خير للمرء؟ 

 قال : عقل يعيش به 

 قيل : فإن لم يكن 

 قال : فإخوان يسترون عليه

 قيل : فإن لم يكن 

 قال : فمال يتحبب به إلى الناس

 قيل : فإن لم يكن 

 قال : فأدب يتحلى به 

 قيل : فإن لم يكن 

 قال : فصمت يسلم به 

 قيل : فإن لم يكن 
 .
 .
 .

 قال : فموت يريح منه العباد والبلاد
منقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

حياك الله محبة الحديث النبوي ،، اشتقنا لمشاركاتك ومواضيعك ،، كيف حالك ؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بارك الله فيكِ 
> اصبحت استخدم دررك في مواقف تحصل معي بالدات المواقف التي لا اعرف كيف اوصل رسالتي من غير تجريح (: 
> نفع الله بك


بارك الله فيك
وأنا أيضا أفعل ذلك لأن...
كثيرا ما تكون إحدى الدرر عبارة عن موقف اجتهدت فيه أن أوصل رسالتي بدون تجريح (ابتسامة)
أو موقف لم أستطع الرد فيه بدون تجريح فقضيت وقتا أفكر كيف كان يمكنني فعلها بدون تجريح (ابتسامة 2)
وأحيانا يكون موقف رددت فيه بتجريح فجلست ابحث عن بديل لما قلت بدون تجريح (ابتسامة3)

بارك الله فيك أختي...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> قيل لحكيم : أي الأشياء خير للمرء؟ 
> 
>  قال : عقل يعيش به 
> 
>  قيل : فإن لم يكن 
> 
>  قال : فإخوان يسترون عليه
> 
>  قيل : فإن لم يكن 
> ...



أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك ...عودة قوية 
هكذا هي المجاملات بين الحافظ المزي وأصحابه (ابتسامات)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> حياك الله محبة الحديث النبوي ،، اشتقنا لمشاركاتك ومواضيعك ،، كيف حالك ؟؟


بارك الله فيك أم عليّ
سباقة بالخيرات

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> بارك الله فيك أم عليّ
> سباقة بالخيرات


يا سارة أريد أن أسبقك في هذا المضمار ونرى من تسبق ؟ أليست هذه حقوق الأخوة في الله ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> يا سارة أريد أن أسبقك في هذا المضمار ونرى من تسبق ؟ أليست هذه حقوق الأخوة في الله ؟


ومن أنا حتى أسابقك يا أم عليّ؟؟!!
أحسبك بركة مجلسنا العلمي (ابتسامات)

----------


## ليلى الفهد

بارك الله بالجميع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين آمين آمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(329)

لخلقٍ حسنٍ أدوم عليه 
خير من خلقٍ أحسن أؤديه أياما بغير قلب سليم
فأندم على غزلٍ نقضته بذات اليدين..

تذكر: أحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قل

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(330)

لا ينبغي أن تتكلم إلا حينما تعلم أنه لا يسعك أن تقابل ربك بمعصية الصمت
ولا ينبغي أن تصمت إلا حينما تعلم أنه لا يسعك أن تقابل ربك بمعصية الكلام

وتذكر:
بئس مطية الرجل زعموا!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(331)

التوبيخ شهوة...فلا تنجرف خلف شهواتك!!
 أن تكون أنت في موقف القوة والشرف والصحة وأمامك شخص ضعيف واقع في مذلة موقف ما!
 وقتها يتحول التوبيخ إلى شهوة جارفة في نفسك تستمتع بالتقريع وتتشدق بالكلمات التي طالما قيلت لك في موقف مماثل ثم تغلف كل هذه السموم بغلاف مفتعل من الشفقة والرحمة!!

 تذكر....
 هذا نوع من النذالة والخسة!

(من سلسلة إضاءات في الرد على الاستشارات)

----------


## فجر الأقصى

> بارك الله فيك
> وأنا أيضا أفعل ذلك لأن...
> كثيرا ما تكون إحدى الدرر عبارة عن موقف اجتهدت فيه أن أوصل رسالتي بدون تجريح (ابتسامة)
> أو موقف لم أستطع الرد فيه بدون تجريح فقضيت وقتا أفكر كيف كان يمكنني فعلها بدون تجريح (ابتسامة 2)
> وأحيانا يكون موقف رددت فيه بتجريح فجلست ابحث عن بديل لما قلت بدون تجريح (ابتسامة3)
> 
> بارك الله فيك أختي...


( ابتسامااات ) 
وفيكِ بارك الله مشرفتي

----------


## فجر الأقصى

> (329)
> 
> لخلقٍ حسنٍ أدوم عليه 
> خير من خلقٍ أحسن أؤديه أياما بغير قلب سليم
> فأندم على غزلٍ نقضته بذات اليدين..
> 
> تذكر: أحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قل


لم أفهمها جيدا :$

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لم أفهمها جيدا :$


بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك

يعني أن تتخلقي بخلق طيب حسن وإن كان هناك أفضل منه مع المداومة عليه ثم الترقي للأفضل 
خير من أن يتصنع المرء أنه ذو خلق رفيع جدا لا يطيقه دائما ثم لما لا يتحمله ينقلب لضده عند أول محك

مثلا الحلم
لابد أن يحلم المرء بقدر ويتسامح بقدر لكن قد يغضبه شيء مثلا فلماذا لا يظهر لمن أغضبه أنه غضب ويتحدث بأسلوب جيد ويعاتب صاحبه؟؟
فتراه يظهر باستمرار عفوا لا يبطنه حقا، عفوا يفوق طاقته لم يتدرب عليه ولم يجتهد في تحصيله بالتدريج ظاهرا وباطنا

ثم يتراكم ثم ينفجر مخلفا ثورة غضب كان يمكنه تجنبها من البداية بإبداء شيء قليل من الغضب لا يلام عليه أصلا

فالمداومة على خلق متوسط من الحلم والعفو
خير من التظاهر بقمة الحلم والعفو وهو في الواقع ليس كذلك ثم ينفجر غضبه بضد الحلم تماما بل وبضد أدنى درجات حسن الخلق

هذا مثال وقد يطرد في أخلاق كثيرة والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(332)


سيظل قريبا إلى قلبك 
حبيبا إلى عقلك!!


حتى أول اعتراض ومخالفة هواه لهواك........!!


إنها ليست صداقة يا فتى!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(333)


إنني لا أريد من يخبرني بمميزاتي


فأنا أعرفها ...بل قد ارتديت فوقها أثواب زور كثيرة!!


لكني أريد من يبصرني بعيوبي 


فإني ولو عرفتها ...أتناسيها 




رب اغفر وارحم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(334)


طريق الحق شائك 
وفيه مشقة وغربة لها لذة
وله حلاوة تأتيك حينا وتفتقدها أحيانا
وفي وجودها وفقدها لذة


فإن لم تجد ذلك 
فانظر!


لعلك حدتَ عن الطريق وأنت لا تدري!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (334)
> 
> 
> طريق الحق شائك 
> وفيه مشقة وغربة لها لذة
> وله حلاوة تأتيك حينا وتفتقدها أحيانا
> وفي وجودها ... لذة
> 
> 
> ...


فهمت العبارة من ناحية زيادة الإيمان ونقصانه فإن كان كذلك ،فكيف يكون في فقدها لذة ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فهمت العبارة من ناحية زيادة الإيمان ونقصانه فإن كان كذلك ،فكيف يكون في فقدها لذة ؟


أما علمت أم عليّ أن من ذاق له في الشوق لما ذاق منه لذة؟

فالمرء على طريق الحق إذا أصاب ألما أو خيرا ...إذا شق عليه أو سهل له في كل ذلك لذة تأتي أحيانا ويحرم منها أحيانا أيضا
وللطريق حلاوة هي حلاوة الإيمان وحلاوة المشقة وحلاوة التيسير..الخ
إذا ذاق من ذلك شيئا شعر بلذته في جوفه
وإذا افتقد هذه اللذة اشتاق لها فكانت له لذة الشوق وحنين في القلب يئن منه ويبكي بكاء التائب المنكسر..فله لذة!!
حتى يأته منها ما يروي الغليل أو..يزيده!

والله أعلم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أسألك لذة النظر إِلى وجهك، والشوق إِلى لقائك .. ).

الشوق إلى الله تعالى وإلى الجنة




> وإذا افتقد هذه اللذة اشتاق لها فكانت له لذة الشوق وحنين في القلب يئن منه ويبكي بكاء التائب المنكسر..فله لذة!!


نقص إيمان = لذة شوق !!!
الشوق من آثار معرفة ومحبة الله . والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي الحبيبة وأستاذتنا الأريبة

قلتِ



> نقص إيمان = لذة شوق !!!


فأين ذكرتُ - أنا - أن نقص الإيمان له لذة؟؟ ما قلته لا تصريحا ولا تلميحا بارك الله فيك

نحن نتحدث عن إنسان على الطريق ذاق طعم الإيمان فإذا أصاب ذنبا وهو لا يزال على الطريق، لايزال قلبه حيا يشعر بألم المعصية - أصابه شوق لحلاوة الإيمان فأحدث له ذلك شعور بالذنب وانكسار بين يدي الله ولهذه الكسرة لذة = لذة توبة
وإن شئت أن تقولي أن لألم المعصية (يعني الندم عليها وخوف عقوبتها من الله) له لذة فصحيح أيضا ...فهذا حال التائب أو المقبل على التوبة.. وأين هو ممن يتلذذ بالمعصية شتان ثم شتان!

فنحن لا نتحدث عن مصر على ذنب حاد عن الطريق هذا موضع الحديث عنه آخر الدرة ولا ذكرنا له لذة ولا شوق ولا أي شيء 
 ولكن نتحدث عمن هو على الطريق بين ذنب يسارع للتوبة فيرى لذة الإنكسار والشوق إلى الطاعات وحلاوة الإيمان وبين طاعة يرى لذتها وحلاوة الإيمان فيها ...
بل قد يكون على طاعة لا يجد لذتها فيشتاق لحضور القلب فيها شوقا يكسبه مزيد من الذل والانكسار فهذا الشوق له فيه لذة  وكذلك له في الذل لله والانكسار له لذة أيضا 

ومعرفة قدر نفسه لذة وكل ذلك من الإيمان بلا مراء - وهنا رغم الذنوب لكن الإيمان ولو اهتز قليلا بالغفلة وخلافه فهو في ازدياد - يعني على الطريق!

وآخر الدرة قلتُ فإذا لم تجد ذلك فانظر لعلك حدتُ..يعني هنا موضع المصر الذي لا يشعر بالذنب ولا يسارع للتوبة منه بل يستمر عليه - هنا موضع نقص الإيمان - يعني حاد عن الطريق!

وهذا الذي أقوله هو تفصيل ما ذكرته في العبارة السابقة:



> وإذا افتقد هذه اللذة اشتاق لها فكانت له لذة الشوق وحنين في القلب (((يعني للطاعة))) يئن منه ويبكي بكاء التائب المنكسر..فله لذة (((أي لذة التوبة وانكسار القلب لله!))))


بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(335)

قيل :لماذا فعلتَ العصيان؟ لماذا تركتَ طاعة؟
قال : وما بال هؤلاء فعلوها وما بال هؤلاء تركوها!!

أرأيت لو أن هؤلاء اختاروا في الدنيا اختيار غبن أكنت مقلدهم!! عجبا

لا تكن إمعة...فهذا ليس إلا حال الحمقى والمغفلين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(336)

المتعصب لا يقبل نقاشا ولا يحتمل تخطئة من يتعصب له!
وإذا شعر بدبيب حجة الحق في قلبه..هرب منها كما تهرب الذبابة...لا يجد لها إجابة!

وشتان بين من يطلب السلامة لدينه من أهل البدع فلا يجالسهم..ومن يتعصب للأشخاص فيصم آذانه
والحق أبلج لمن رام قلبه رضا الله
والله مطلع على السرائر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(337)

بعض الناس إذا سمعتهم يتحدثون عن الجهاد
تجزم أنهم - ولو كانوا على عهد النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وقيل حي على الجهاد لقالوا ذرنا نكن مع القاعدين

نسأل الله العافية - آمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فهمت العبارة من ناحية زيادة الإيمان ونقصانه فإن كان كذلك ،فكيف يكون في فقدها لذة ؟


قد سألتك من قبل ..

بارك الله فيك أختي سارة ، أختك أم علي كثيرة الأسئلة وهذا طبع في أخيتك المزعجة

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في طريق الهجرتين :
 والعارف الموفق يعلم أن الفرحة والسرور واللذة الحاصلة عقيب التوبة تكون على قدر هذه العصرة ، فكلما كانت أقوى وأشد كانت الفرحة واللذة أكمل وأتم ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> قد سألتك من قبل ..
> .


نعم هو خطأي لم أنتبه لعبارتك فأجبت مباشرة عن معنى عبارتي
لا شك أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص داااائما
فنحن في اليوم والليلة يزيد وينقص بحسب قول القلب وعمله وقول اللسان وعمل الجوارح

لكن شتان بين زيادة ونقصان من هو على الطريق هذا الذي يتعاهد إيمانه يتأذى من أي نقصان وتقصير
إن شئت فارسمي أمامك طريقا منحدرا لأعلى على أن يكون الطريق غير مستقيم (يعني حروف v ضيقة وكثيرة متتابعة متجهة لأعلى)
هذا القلب يزيد فيه الإيمان وينقص ولا شك لكن المنحنى المجمل متجه لأعلى سواء كان شديد الانحدار (مما يعني سرعة الصعود) أو قليل الانحدار (يعني يسير ببطء على الطريق)
وقاعدة حرف ال v السفلى هي الفتور (على السنة) والغفلات واللمم ...الخ وطرفيها لأعلى هو مسارعته للتوبة والطاعات 
وقلب ذاك هو القلب السليم الذي لو استمر دون سقطته في قاعدة حرف ال v لصافح الملائكة!
وهو صاحب النفس المطمئنة يتهادى بينها وبين النفس اللوامة التي لا تترك نفسها تتعدى قاعدة حرف ال v

ففرق بين هذا وبين هذا الذي حاد عن الطريق لا يتعاهد إيمانه....يمكن أن نعبر عنه برسم أخر فيها أجزاء كالسابق متجهة لأعلى وفيها سقطٌ منحدر لأسفل ثم يعود ليظهر فيه أجزاء كالسابق متجهة لأعلى ..ثم سقط لأسفل 
هذه السقطات هي الحيد عن الطريق لا لذة لها فمهما استمرت هذه السقطات وكلما طالت أكثر فهذا هو الذي لا يشعر لا بلذة طاعة ولا بألم يعقبه لذة التوبة...أصلا هو يجتهد في تحصيلها ولا يكاد يذوق منها إلا قليلا أو كثيرا ولكن ضعيف الإحساس
هذه السقطات أيضا قد تسمى : فتور على غير السنة - قد تسمى معاص مستمرة - غفلة مستمرة- معاص لا يدرك أنها معاص- مخالفات للأولى باطراد - تقصير في النوافل وهو قادر عليها
وهذا هو القلب الذي تمده مادتان فهو لأيهما ..اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا

ليس المنافق المبطن للكفر ولا الكافر المظهر للكفر ..ليس عنهما الحديث

والحقيقة يا أم عليّ أننا لو دققنا في حالنا سنجد أننا لسنا من هؤلاء الذين على الطريق باستمرار
سنجد أننا نحيد عن الطريق في يومنا وليلتنا ما بين غيبة نستهين بأثرها - ما بين تلبيس على أنفسنا - ما بين عذر لأنفسنا في التقصير - ما بين ظلم وغيرة وحقد وحسد ورياء وعجب وتناقض وغير ذلك ندركه حينا ونلبس على أنفسنا بما تعلمنا أحايين...أمراض قلوب ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض نسأل الله أن يغفر لنا ويعافينا 
 فلا نشعر لا بحلاوة الطاعة ولا بلذتها ولا نشعر بلذة التوبة المستمرة إلا قليلا وذاك من رحمة الله بنا والله.
نعم نعود إلى الطريق حينا ثم نحيد عنه حينا...ثم نعود ونحيد...

أما هؤلاء الذين على الطريق وقلما يحيدون عنه..ولهذا هم يتنعمون بين لذة وحلاوة الطاعة ولذة التوبة والانكسار إنهم حقا بين لذتين لذة فقد وشوق وإنكسار ولذة الطاعة ...طالما هذه اللذة موجودة مع تباينها-  فالمرء على الطريق

وهذا يعني أننا - غالبا-  في فقد لهذه اللذات جميعا...فإذا عدنا للطريق قد نجد حلاوة الانكسار تارة ثم نحيد فنفتقدها بالكلية فلا حلاوة طاعة ولا لذة الانكسار نسأل الله السلامة

ولعلي أنشط لرسم الصورة التوضيحية ورفعها والأمر بالتأكيد ليس بهذه البساطة : إنه قلب يتقلب اللهم ثبتنا على الحق

والله أعلم




> بارك الله فيك أختي سارة ، أختك أم علي كثيرة الأسئلة وهذا طبع في أخيتك المزعجة


بل هو طبع أهل الخير الحريصين على الخير الذين يتعاهدون إخوانهم بالنصح ولا يتركونهم يمضون في الطريق بلا تذكرة
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك




> قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في طريق الهجرتين :
> والعارف الموفق يعلم أن الفرحة والسرور واللذة الحاصلة عقيب التوبة تكون على قدر هذه العصرة ، فكلما كانت أقوى وأشد كانت الفرحة واللذة أكمل وأتم .


نعم بوركت على النقل
ولذة العارف المتعاهد لقلبه أقوى وأكثر استمرارية من لذة من يحيد عن الطريق كثيرا
وكما قال ابن القيم :لو تخيلنا قرب الأحبة لأقمنا المآتم على بعدنا (بتصرف)
والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

غير دقيقة لكن يعني بإذن الله توضح المقصود

Untitled.jpg

الخط الأحمر يظهر فيه أنه يزداد وقد يرتفع بمنحنى حاد لأعلى!! لكن..سقطاته تجعل هذه الزيادات كأنها لم تكن
في حين الآخر يزيد الإيمان وينقص لا شك لكنه في ازدياد يمنحنى منتظم...على الطريق

اللهم ارزقنا قلوبا سليمة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما أسأل الله لنا جميعا قلبا سليما ثابتا على الحق اللهم آمين

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

> حياك الله محبة الحديث النبوي ،، اشتقنا لمشاركاتك ومواضيعك ،، كيف حالك ؟؟


حياكِ وبياكِ ياام علي اشتقات لكِ الجنة اللهم امين وبارك الله فيكِ وانا الحمد لله بخير 
انتم كيف حالكم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أم عليّ وأهلا بالحبيبة محبة الحديث

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(338)

يتطرفون في الاعتراض
حتى يصلوا إلى قذف من يعارضونه بأبشع التهم
ثم يظهر لهم خطأ اتهامهم
فيتطرفون في الاعتذار 
حتى يصلوا باعتذارهم إلى التبرير والتسويغ للخطأ!

صدقا لقد كانوا في كلا الفعلين على خطأ!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(339)

عجبتُ لمن تجرأ على العصيان علنا
ويغضب إن أُنكر عليه بلطف علنا!

ثم تراه يؤدب ناصحه علنا: هلّا أسررتَ نصحك أيها القبيح؟؟! 

عجبا!

----------


## فجر الأقصى

> بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك
> 
> يعني أن تتخلقي بخلق طيب حسن وإن كان هناك أفضل منه مع المداومة عليه ثم الترقي للأفضل 
> خير من أن يتصنع المرء أنه ذو خلق رفيع جدا لا يطيقه دائما ثم لما لا يتحمله ينقلب لضده عند أول محك
> 
> مثلا الحلم
> لابد أن يحلم المرء بقدر ويتسامح بقدر لكن قد يغضبه شيء مثلا فلماذا لا يظهر لمن أغضبه أنه غضب ويتحدث بأسلوب جيد ويعاتب صاحبه؟؟
> فتراه يظهر باستمرار عفوا لا يبطنه حقا، عفوا يفوق طاقته لم يتدرب عليه ولم يجتهد في تحصيله بالتدريج ظاهرا وباطنا
> 
> ...


جزاكِ الله خيرا   :Smile:

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

مُتابعة في كُلّ الأحوالِ بإذنِ اللهِ، فواصلِوا وصلَكُمُ اللهُ برحمَتِهِ ولا حرَمَكُم أجرَهُ العظيمَ!
(ابتسامة لا أدري وصفَها)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

فقدناك الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله ، كيف حالك ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله في الأخوات جميعا 

حياكنّ الله يا حبيبات

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(340)

إذا وجدتَ من نفسك رفضا للاعتراف بخطأ فلان
ومقاومة لمصارحة النفس أو إعلام الغير أنك تخالفه

فاعلم أنك متعصب له

تفقد قلبك...

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> فقدناك الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله ، كيف حالك ؟


أهلًا أهلًا بأستاذَتِي الطّيّبة()
الدّراسةُ وهمُّها اللّذيذ(ابتسامة)
أكرَمَكِ اللهُ ورفعَ قدرَكِ في الدّارَينِ وأسعدَكِ كما أسعدْتِني بسؤالِكِ عنّي... جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(341)

عجبت
من متعالم يتكلم في الفقه 
يروم إثبات الخلاف..ليهرب به من العمل
أماعلم أن لو فيها ألف قول...فالحق واحد عند ربك 
وقد تخدع نفسك...والله محيط بالعباد

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(342)

أمرنا بترك المجاهرة
ليعتصر قلوبنا ألم المعصية في وكاء لا ينفث عنه ..حتى لا نجد ملجأ من الله إلا إليه

ليس التعليل للحصر..بل هي..تأملات!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (341)
> 
> عجبت
> من متعالم يتكلم في الفقه 
> يروم إثبات الخلاف..ليهرب به من العمل
> أماعلم أن لو فيها ألف قول...فالحق واحد عند ربك 
> وقد تخدع نفسك...والله محيط بالعباد


اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين 

بارك الله فيك أم عليّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(343)


يا مسكين!
تضطرب نفسك ويضيق صدرك بالمعصية
وينشرح صدرك وتجد راحتك في الطاعة


فكيف تؤثر الضيق على السعادة؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(344)

قد يكون أقصر طريق بين نقطتين الطريق المستقيم
لكن إن كان قصيرا ومزدحما
أو كان قصيرا ومنحدرا لأعلى
أو كان قصيرا ووعرا
أو كان قصيرا وغير ممهد

أو كان غير ذلك...فقد تكون تلك وغيرها مما يرجح لديك سلوك الطريق الأطول!

فتأمل نفوس البشر ....ولكن أين الحكمة وأين الصبر؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(345)
يا ناظرا في درري 
ألا فاعلم أنها
كانت حفرة 
تعثرتُ فسقطتُ فيها
فلما نفضتُ عن جسدي الوهن 
وعن ثيابي التراب
لم أرد أن أنصرف قبل أن أصفها لكم



فلا تنظر إلى عثرتي بعين انتقاص...
فقد عادت علينا بقسط من الخيرات

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(346)

الحر اللبيب يفهم بالإشارة
فإذا عاملته بالعصا..أصبت منه مقتلا!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (344)
> 
> قد يكون أقصر طريق بين نقطتين الطريق المستقيم
> لكن إن كان قصيرا ومزدحما
> أو كان قصيرا ومنحدرا لأعلى
> أو كان قصيرا ووعرا
> أو كان قصيرا وغير ممهد
> 
> أو كان غير ذلك...فقد تكون تلك وغيرها مما يرجح لديك سلوك الطريق الأطول!
> ...


صدقتي ، نحتاج للصبر ... نحتاج للحكمة ...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(347)


هل نظرتَ إلى قوله صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه
 "حرم الله جسده على النار"
و"رحم الله امرأً"؟؟


فأسألك يا نفس كيف ضعيتي أمرا تعلق بها وأنت أحوج شيء إليها؟!


اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(348)
أيا هذه النفس!
إذا كنتِ بين الناس دوما
تأثرتُ بكل من اعتنق فكرة
فأميل بك يمينا...وأميل بك يسارا


فهلا خالطتِ كتاب ربي وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأميل إلى أمره وأتأثر بوعده ووعيده؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(349)


حين اتهم فرعون السحرة أن إيمانهم كان مكرا ونفاقا
ما جادلوه ولا حاججوه ليثبتوا خطأه بلسان المقال
لكن صبرهم على بطشه وجلدهم وثباتهم على الحق كان أبلغ رد بلسان الحال!

وكذا حال الرجال الرجال!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(350)


ألا ترى أن الدنيا ليست موطنا للمؤمن 
ولو كان بين أهله إنه لغريب يتزود إلى داره يوم اللقا


فإذا افتقدت غربتك....فتفقد قلبك وجوارحك!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(351)

كم من معلومة قد تكون عندك من المسلمات القديمة 
مملة بديهية 
لا تحتاج عندك لذكرٍ ولا يقام لها الصلب
لكنها عند غيرك جديدة ومهمة وتذكرة وموعظة تصيب بها من وتر قلبه!

فلا تستحي من البذل لوجه الله
ولا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا
و......لا تعلو على الناس!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(352)

إنني أعلم أن المرأة على الأغلب 
وفية للعطاء المعنوي
منكرة للعطاء المادي

ولكن يا أخية تأملي معي...
ونصحي لنفسي قبل نفسك

ذاك من كفران العشير!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(353)

غربة!

ما ظنكم بشعور مؤمني سفينة نوح؟!
غرقت الأمم والبلاد
ودمر ما ألفوه من البلاد والعباد
إنهم فوق سفينة تجري بهم لكي تصل إلى ..الصفر!
سنبدأ كل شيء من جديد
ذاك لم يكن نهاية عذابهم مع الكفار
لكنه كان البداية لحجر الأساس لبدأ تشييد البناء!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(354)


غربة!
كم ظننا أن هلاك الظالمين غاية تذوب في هواها المُنى
لكن ...
إياك أن تفتر..حتى يأتيك اليقين!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(355)

قدم فكرتك في وعاء من ذهب أو فضة
فإن لم يكن فلا أقل من تخير وعاء نظيف
ليأكل منه المارّة بلا مراء
وإياك والوعاء المستقذر لدى ذوي الطباع السليمة
فتعافها النفوس

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(356)

قلت لنفسي: لستِ معصومة
قالت في تحدٍ: أخبريني عن خطأ واحد!
فعجزتُ ...
فسخرتْ مني قائلة:
 تحدثت بمقالك...وأنكرت بلسان حالك! 
فعجبا لك!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(357)

لما عجزت عن معرفة خطئي
ورؤية مواضع زللي ونقصي
قال القلب: معذورة! 
وقال العقل: لا عذر! فقد جعل النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الدين النصيحة!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(358)

لسان حال بعض النساء:
أيا زوجي الحبيب 
لا تقلق...فأنا منشغلة عن معرفة حق الزوج...
بتقصي ودراسة بحث دقيق في تقرير حق الزوجة!!

ولا يتعجب بعض الأزواج من ذلك..
إذ أنه منشغل عن "سماع" هذه الحقيقة بـــ"ترديد" لائحة حق الزوج...!!
 بأعلى صوته

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(359)


بين بريق تطوير "الشكل" ..والاستهانة بعمق "المضمون"


آهات وأنات


إلى الله المشتكى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(360)


أيا طالب العلم


مالك وزخارف الدنيا وبهرجها؟؟!


ألم تعلم أن ظهرك لا يستقيم حمولة وفرشا لزاد سوى زاد الآخرة؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(361)


بعض الناس

مهما اجتهدت في التلطف لهم قبل بيان الحق

فما أن تجهر بالحق فكأنك ما تلطفت...

إنهم لا يريدون سماع الحق...فيسمون الجهر به غلظة

فامض ولا تلتفت

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(362)


عندما أعلن نبي الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كلمة التوحيد
رماهم الكفار عن قوس واحدة 
واتحدت قواهم فجأة على اختلاف كفرهم ليحاربوا الإيمان


فكيف انتصر صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ 


أجب السؤال ...ثم اعمل به في زمانك
إنه التوحيد الخالص!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> *لسان حال بعض النساء**:*
> *أيا زوجي الحبيب* 
> *لا تقلق...فأنا منشغلة عن معرفة حق الزوج**...*
> *بتقصي ودراسة بحث دقيق في تقرير حق الزوجة**!!*
> 
> *ولا يتعجب بعض الأزواج من ذلك**..*
> *إذ أنه منشغل عن "سماع" هذه الحقيقة بـــ"ترديد" لائحة حق الزوج**...!!*
> *بأعلى صوته*


 *∞**..**أعجَبَنِي أعجَبَنِي أعجَبَنِي أعجَبَنِي أعجَبَنِي أعجَبَنِي أعجَبَنِي  أعجَبَنِي**...**∞
وإلى اللهِ المُشتَكَى... كذلكَ كُلُّ جدالٍ يُريدُ كُلُّ طرفٍ مِن أطرافِهِ أن يُظهِرَ نفسَهُ أو يُدافِعَ عن فِكرَتِهِ فحسْب!*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا 

أعجبني أنها أعجبتك إلى هذا الحد...لأنها لم تعجبني!! ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(363)

ألا ترى معي أن من العُجب
أن تجالس نفسك فترى أن لك أعمالا
لو اطلع عليها الخلق لكنت مستحقا عندهم للمدح

ولكن العَجب..
أنك تغفل عن عمل قلبك!
والأعجب..
أنك لم تلاحظ تأملاتك المعجبة!!

اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين بارك الله فيك

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

أعجَبَتْنِي لشديدِ واقِعِيّتِها لا لحالِ المُسلمين... ونسيتُ حتّى أن أقولَ جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا!

الأخيرة كذلك مؤلمة واللهُ المُستعان، بارَكَ اللهُ مسعاكِ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله خيرا

أفهم أنها أعجبتك لقربها من حال المسلمين وليس الموقف نفسه!!

لكن أنا لم تعجبني أصلا صياغتها ...ولا معناها ...تقليدية يعني ^_^

وجهات نظر ولولا اختلاف الأذواق يعني...ولهذا فأنا أضع ما أكتب سواء أعجبني أو لا والغريب أن عادة ما يعجبني جدا لا يلق إعجابا بقدر ما أتعجب من إعجاب الناس بما لا يعجبني...

واضح أنه يتوجب عليّ أن أكتب ما لا يعجبني ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(364)

عجبتُ
لمن صبر على من ظهر نفاقه وفاحت رائحة خبثه وعداوته للإسلام
يهش لهم ويستبشر ...يلين لهم الكلام 

ولكنه لم يسعه الصبر على غلظة من تصدى لهم..إن صح أنها غلظة!!

فطفق ينكر عليهم إنكارا حثيثا يشتد ويحتد ويغضب ويعادي...يعلمهم الرفق!!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> فطفق ينكر عليهم إنكارا حثيثا يشتد ويحتد ويغضب ويعادي...يعلمهم الرفق!!


مُضحكاتٌ مُبكيات!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الله المستعان

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(365)

يا أخي
إن شهادة غيرك لك بأن الحرام صار حلالا
لا يغير من الأمر شيئا
فعلام تتعاطى الجدال مع ناصحك 
أتروم ما يسكن ضميرك؟
فأنّى لك هذا!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(366)

قال اللسان: اللهم اجعلني ممن لا يخشون فيك لوم اللائمين
فهتف القلب مرتجفا في وجل: اللهم إني أسألك العافية!!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> أتروم ما يسكن ضميرك؟


هُناكَ فرقٌ بينَ تأنيبِ الضّميرِ (لمعرفةِ المرءِ بالصّوابِ ومُخالَفَتِهِ) والخوفِ الحقيقيِّ من الله أليسَ كذلك؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> هُناكَ فرقٌ بينَ تأنيبِ الضّميرِ (لمعرفةِ المرءِ بالصّوابِ ومُخالَفَتِهِ) والخوفِ الحقيقيِّ من الله أليسَ كذلك؟


تأنيب الضمير لمعرفة الإنسان الصواب والخطأ الشرعي هو خوف من الله

لا تحاولي الخوض كثيرا في تفكيك المشاعر وعزل كل شعور عن صاحبه..إنها ليست فيزياء ولا رياضيات تحليلية وليست خليط كيميائي معملي  ..إنها مادة أدبية ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(367)

هذا الصد والضيق الذي أجده في قلبي وقلبك 
عند سماع نصح الناصحين
وإلحاح الصالحين 
إذا لم يكن كبرا
فلا شك هو ضعف إيمان ورقة دين!

اللهم ارزقنا حسن الإيمان وبرد اليقين

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> تأنيب الضمير لمعرفة الإنسان الصواب والخطأ الشرعي هو خوف من الله
> 
> لا تحاولي الخوض كثيرا في تفكيك المشاعر وعزل كل شعور عن صاحبه..إنها ليست فيزياء ولا رياضيات تحليلية وليست خليط كيميائي معملي  ..إنها مادة أدبية ^_^


هذا والله نتيجة أفكار دامت فترة، وحفّزتني على السّؤال كلماتُك،
هي شُبهة، وأنا سألت لأتخلّصَ منَ الخطأ، وأبقي على الصّواب... جزاكِ اللهُ كلَّ خيرٍ.

خواطرُكِ مؤلمةٌ هذه الأيّام!
اللهُ المُستعان...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> هذا والله نتيجة أفكار دامت فترة، وحفّزتني على السّؤال كلماتُك،
> هي شُبهة، وأنا سألت لأتخلّصَ منَ الخطأ، وأبقي على الصّواب... جزاكِ اللهُ كلَّ خيرٍ.


أظن هذه الأفكار أمر طبيعي (أو أنني وأنت غير طبيعيين^_^)

أتذكر أنني مررت بذلك لهذا أردت أن أقول لك من الآخر العبارة التي أراحتني واسترحت بها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> خواطرُكِ مؤلمةٌ هذه الأيّام!
> اللهُ المُستعان...


لم ألاحظ ذلك التخصيص (ابتسامة)
كنت أظنها مؤلمة من بدايتها إلى نهايتها 

لكن أليس فيها شيء من الأمل مع الألم؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(368)


لقد كان كلامه أجود ما يكون
لكن الغضب ..
حال بيني وبين فهمه والاستفادة منه

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (368)
> 
> 
> لقد كان كلامه أجود ما يكون
> لكن الغضب ..
> حال بيني وبين فهمه والاستفادة منه


كيف ذلك ؟!!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

خمني ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(369)


أخي وأختي
لا تنتظر حتى يتغير القلب للأحسن لكي تغير من مظهرك 
لا تظن أن عليك أن تتغير حتى تكون "أهلا" لإطلاق لحيتك...وتكوني "أهلا" لارتداء نقابك
دعك من وساوس الشيطان هذه


إن لحيتك يا أخي ونقابك يا أختي هو الذي سيغير قلبك...
إنه مظهر مؤثر في الجوهر
طاعة من أقامها مخلصا لله محبا له...ازداد قلبه من الإيمان


فعلام تحرم قلبك من الزيادة؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(370)

إذا أردت أن تعرف هل هذه البغضاء في قلبك لله أو لغيره
فانظر في قلبك
هل يفرح إذا أتى صاحبك ما يحمد عليه كما يغضب حين أتى ما يذم؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(371)


لا تأنف من قبول نصح الفاشل 


فقد تكون خبرته أعظم نفعا من خبرة الناجح

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(372)

لقد أجاب سؤالك بما رأى أنك بحاجة إليه
ولكنه لم يكن ما تنتظر أو تتوقع
فلا تسارع بالاستنكار
وتأمل قليلا..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(373)


إذا كان التلطف ليس من أولوياتك
فاسترح ودع عنك العناء
ودعه لمن يحسنه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(374)
إياك أن تجمع بين ترك التلطف في الفعل والقول معا
فإن كان أحدهما حق لك..
فقد تعديت بالجمع بينهما
وإن كان كلاهما حق لك..
فالاستقصاء مذموم ..وقد تتعدى دون أن تدرك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

هو كثير الغضب 
هو يمتلك الحكمة وحسن المنطق 
ولكن بسبب الغضب ابتعد عنه فحال بيني وبين الاستفادة منه



هل الإجابة صحيحة ؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

" كونوا أثرياء بأخلاقكم ...
   أغنياء بـ قناعاتكم ...
  كبار بـ تواضعكم ..
فهكذا تعيشون ملوكا "

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> هو كثير الغضب 
> هو يمتلك الحكمة وحسن المنطق 
> ولكن بسبب الغضب ابتعد عنه فحال بيني وبين الاستفادة منه
> 
> 
> 
> هل الإجابة صحيحة ؟


صحيحة ولكن العبارة تحتمل أكثر من ذلك (ابتسامة)

هو غضوب كما ذكرت فكان يتحدث بأسلوب غاضب فحال بيني وبين فهم الكلام الجيد
هو مستفز فأغضبني طريقته وبعض كلماته فحال ذلك بيني وبين الاستفادة من كلامه
هو كلامه جيد جدا ومتين ومقنع وأسلوب رائع ولكن "الغيرة - الحقد - الحسد - التحسس - التعصب - الكبر - العجب ...أمراض القلوب كلها"  أثارت في النفس غضبا من كلامه فعجزت عن فهمه وعن الاستفادة منه

هل من مزيد؟

الخلاصة: 
لا تترك أمراض قلبك تسلمك للغضب لنفسك فتعجز عن الاستفادة من كلام مفيد، 
وكذلك كن حريصا على عدم إغضاب من يسمعك طالما استطعت تجنب ذلك حتى لا يحول الغضب بينه وبين الفهم

والله أعلم 

جزاك الله خيرا أم عليّ تضفين على الموضوع نكهة مميزة (ابتسامة)
وقد رزقني الله بسبب سؤالك درتين ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(375)


لا تترك أمراض قلبك تنهب حكمتك
فتغضب لنفسك
فتعجز عن الاستفادة مما تسمع وتقرأ!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(376)

 كن حريصا على عدم إغضاب من يسمعك حال نصحك له
ما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا
لا تدع الغضب يحول بينه وبين الفهم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(377)

إنني أحسب أن من أهم لحظات الحياة
حين ينصحك أحدهم على ملأ
عندها...لو نظرت إلى قلبك وعقلك في وجل وقلق
ستجد أحدهما يقول للآخر في مكر: اثبت لي ما كنتَ تتشدق به قبل قليل!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*(378)*

*من أسوأ لحظات الحياة*
*حين يمدحك أحدهم* *سرا أو على ملأ..ولحظة الملأ أشد!*
*فتتلهى بها* 
*قد تشابكت يدا قلبك وعقلك وسارا معا يهيمان في الوهم*
*يتناسيان قدرك!*
*فلا تستفيق من التيه إلا ومذاق الدم في فيك..*
*وأثر الألم من صدمتك بجدار الواقع لايزال غضا طريا!*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(379)

استمتع بتأمل أسلوب كلام من يختلف معك
وفهم وجهة نظر من يخالفك

فإنه ينظر من زاوية أخرى...لو أضفتها إلى زاويتك لاتسع مجال رؤيتك

وكلما ازددت من ذلك...
ازدادت فهمك سدادا واقترب عقلك من النظرة الشمولية

نكتة:
أتحدث عن الخلاف "معك"...وليس "مع الإسلام"!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(380)

إياك أن تترك نفسك نهبا لشعور باستحقاق نعمة دون من أوتيها من باريها
فإنه باب من ولجه نكتت في قلبه نكتٌ من الغيرة...فالحقد...  فالحسد...
تذكر!
إنما كان كفر إبليس وعناده واستكباره على ربه ..بسبب ولوجه مثل هذا الباب!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(381)

تعريف بعض برامج التنمية البشرية:
هي مسحوق سام من عقائد الشرق الوثنية خلطوه بشيء من التجارب والخبرات الحياتية ثم غلفه بعض الجاهلين وإن شئت فقل بعض المنافقين من بني جلدتنا بصبغة من العسل اقتبسوها من النصوص الشرعية

فمن تناول منها أصابت روحه بالوهن، وانحدر قلبه في دركات السقم
ولإن يلقى المرء ربه بكل معصية ولا يشرك به خير من أن يلقاه بعقائد أهل الوثن!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(382)

يقولون السعادة والنجاحبيدك وإنما هي قرار!

ولو فقهوا لأظهروا لله حسن الاستعانة ودوام الافتقار

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(383)

التعريف الصحيح للتوكل هو اعتماد القلب على الله مع الأخذ بالأسباب 

فبقدر قوة اعتمادك على الله يقاس حسن توكلك!

لكن ما لي أرى بعضهم جعله قوة الاعتماد على الأسباب مع غفلة القلب عن رب الأرباب؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(384)

إنك لن تدرك أن زهوالألوان قد خَفَت
حتى تضعه بجوار لون زاهٍ يقينا

عندها تدرك إذا كان اللون لايزال حيا زاهيا
أو أنه قد فقد بريقالحياة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(385)

الأحمق فقط
هو من يصر على عدم تصديق أخبار العالَمين
عن سمية أنياب الثعابين
زاعما أن عليه تجربة كل شيء بنفسه!!

هل يظن عاقل أنه سيعود ليقص علينا تجربته المتميزة؟؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(386)

الكتابة وسيلة للثرثرة تمنع الآخرين من مقاطعتك!
لكن هؤلاء هم أنفسهم من لا يتعمقون في فهم المكتوب من ثرثرتك!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(387)

أما آن لنا أن نتخفف من الأنس بالخلّان،
 حذرا مما نصيب من زلق اللسان، وتزين الجنان 
أما آن لنا أن نخلو بالنهار مع القرآن ونبيت في مناجاة نتضرع إلى الرحمن؟؟!


اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(388)


نحري دون نحر أخي، من يدافع عن شريعة الرحمن
أتقي بصدري أسهم الخونة أولي الطغيان
أذب عنه في سري وعلني وجهري وفي كل الأحيان


للتذكرة ولعلهم يتفكرون!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(389)
يظن الخبثاء بل إن شئت فقل المساكين أن مخططهم قد سار بنجاح وأن (تفريقهم إيانا ليسودوا) قد تكلل بالفلاح! اللهم فلتشرق عليهم شمسنا بما يسؤهم ولتبرق السماء بما يزجرهم 
ألا فلتحرق آمالهم ولتغسل الأمطار رجسهم ورجزهم الذي أفسد البلاد والعباد...شاهت وجوه المعاندين إلى يوم الحساب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آخر درتين من مقال سابق بتعديل يسير في الثانية -

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(390)

الدعوة إلى الله تكليف وعبادة
وليست تشريفا دنيويا ولا تصدر وريادة!

إذا فقهت هذه العبارة..فلعلك أن تكون على الطريق!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(391)
إذا تأملت في كل شبهة تثار عن المرأة في الإسلام
لوجدتها أقرب للكلام النظري الفلسفي غير القابل للتطبيق الواقعي ولا الملائم للطبائع!
ولوجدت أن ما أقره الإسلام من نظام للمجتمع هو الأمثل والملائم للواقع

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أخيتي سارة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله خيرا أختي أم علي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(392)

احذر المعاصي فإنك لا تدري 
أي واحدة قد تكون سبب الخذلان
وعليك بالطاعات فإنك لا تدري 
أي واحدة قد تكون سبب النصر والثبات
تذكر دوما...وتثبيتا من أنفسهم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(393)
قيل: حي على الطاعات
قالوا: الدين يسر والتشدد مذموم.. وإنها لسنن ومستحبات!

قيل: حي على الولائم والملاهي والمتنزهات
قالوا: هلم وألا إليها سارعوا...إنها ولله الحمد مباحات!!

رب ارزقنا العزيمة في الرشد

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (393)
> قيل: حي على الطاعات
> قالوا: الدين يسر والتشدد مذموم.. وإنها لسنن ومستحبات!
> 
> قيل: حي على الولائم والملاهي والمتنزهات
> قالوا: هلم وألا إليها سارعوا...إنها ولله الحمد مباحات!!
> 
> رب ارزقنا العزيمة في الرشد


الله أكبر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(394)
كن في كلماتك كالطبيب الحاذق
يفتح الجرح ويخرج قيحه وينظفه في عناية ثم يخيط الجرح بدراية
يفعل ذلك شفقة ورغبة في علاجه وأخذا بيده... ولو تألم المريض!
ولا تكن كالعامي الجاهل
يضع على الجروح ملحا يحسب أنه يطهره!!
ثم يظن أن صراخ المريض دليل على المضي في صحيح الطريق!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(395)


الجرأة خلق طيب محمود
لو تجاوز حده لصار تعدٍ وتطاول
ولا يحمد صاحبه على ذلك
فإياك أن تطغى تزعم أنك جريء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(396)

كلما اشتد علو صوت الباطل
رأيت بين عيني نصرة الحق قادمة تهرول
قد تنزهت عما شابها من دخن

وعد الله لا يخلف الله وعده

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(397)

صولة الباطل في حقيقتها ليست إلا رجفة موت الأفعى الأخيرة
أو رقص ذيل الوزغ بعد قطعه

ولا يخشاها إلا من لا يعرفها

إن الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(398)
يجدي بكاؤك
لو كانت دموعك توبة أو من خشية الله 
فيغتسل قلبك في نبعها الصافي
تسيل بالأدران فتجرفها منه كما يجرف السيل الجبل

يجدي بكاؤك
لو كانت دموعك شوقا إلى جنة الدنيا أو نعيم الآخرة
فتحمل قلبك إلى عالم من الراحة
لا تعرفه ما لم تراه

يجدي بكاؤك...حينما يكون نبعه القلب 
ومجرى سيله العقل
وفيضان أثره العين

ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا آمنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين

اللهم ارزقنا قلبا يخشع لذكرك وعينا تبكي من خشيتك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(399)

الحق سئم مما علق به من دخن
إنه يعاني المخاض
ينتفض
ينفصل ويتمايز
من بين أهات الألم وأنات الافتقار ودبيب اليأس
 يظهره الله..ينصره الله
يرفع به الله أقواما...ويذل به آخرون

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*==============================  ============

لا تجعل قلبك كالإسفنجة يشرب ويقبل كل ما ورد عليه ولكن اجعله زجاجة صافية تبين ماوراءها ولا تتأثر بما يرد عليها .**[ ابن تيمية رحمه الله ]

==============================  ============

فهذه هي قاعدة الحياة : لا تعاملك الحياة بما تملك من الدنيا ، ولكن بما تملك من نفسك . [ للرافعي رحمه الله ]

==============================  ============

أقبح أنواع الجبن : الخوف من الجهر بالحق خشية من ألسنة المبطلين . [ السباعي رحمه الله ]

==============================  ============*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أم عليّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(400)
إن الظلم لم يرتفع لأعلى 
إلا ليسقط على أم رأسه فيراه الأعمى قبل البصير
سيسقط الباطل وتنكسر رأسه

ويسقط معه من تعلق به
ويرفع بالحق رأسا من استمسك به

فوقع الحق وبطل ما كانوا يعملون فغلبوا هنالك وانقلبوا صاغرين

الله أكبر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(401)


بعض الناس يمنعهم وجود الشيطان من الإبداع
فإذا سلسلت الشياطين في رمضان ظهرت مواهبهم...الشرير  !

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا آمنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين

اللهم ارزقنا قلبا يخشع لذكرك وعينا تبكي من خشيتك
...اللهم أجعلنا منهم وأغفر لنا..
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

شكر الله لك وبارك فيك أختنا الحبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(402)

في رمضان يفترض أننا استفرغنا قدراتنا ووسعنا على احتمال مشقة الطاعات
سواء تذوقت حلاوتها أم لا
هذا يعني أنه بعد رمضان يمكنك أن تفعل لن أقول مثلما فعلت في رمضان لأنك كنت تفرغ الوقت تفريغا
لكن يمكنك أن تفعل قريب مما كنت تفعل
وهكذا ترتقي كل عام درجة بإذن الله

----------


## هويدامحمد

"إذا حل الهم وخيم الغم واشتدّ الكرب وعظم الخطب وضاقت السبل وبارت الحيل فنادِ الربَّ بدعاء الكرب: (لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم)، عندها يفرج الهم وينفس الكرب و يذلل الصّعب.
 فالله تعالى هو الملاذ في الشدة والأنيس في الوحشة والنصير في القلة.
إليه وإلاّ لا تشدّ الركائب      ومنه وإلاّ فالمؤمَّل خائب
وفيـه وإلاّ فالغرام مُضيَّع      وعنه وإلا فالمحدِّث كاذب
وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرّ فَلاَ كَـاشِفَ لَهُ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَهُوَ عَلَى كُلّ شَىْء قَدُيرٌ(الأنعام)  ."

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الحبيبة هويدا وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(403)


لا ترب ولدك في عمق كهفٍ 
فينمو لم تألف أذناه إلا السكون 
وويحبو لا ترى عيناه إلا اللون الموحد
ثم يسأم ذاك ويدفعه الفضول إلى الخروج من كهفك الذي صنعته
فتفسد أذنه الحساسة بحدة الأصوات
ويعمى بصره بشدة الأضواء واختلاف الألوان
ثم تندم حيث لا ينفع الندم


لكن عليك بكهف مدخله نحو الشمال
 تصيبه الشمس إذا طلعت وغربت
واحرص على تقليبه ذات اليمين وذات الشمال
وكن معه في مدخل الكهف ما استطعت
فتصيبه من الأضواء والأصوات وتحدثه عنها
فتتكون لديه مناعة ووقاية 


وعلى الله قصد السبيل ومنها جائر...ولو شاء لهداكم أجمعين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(404)


العاقل 
من إذا سمع من يحدثه 
صغت أذنه
وإذا رأى أفعال من حوله
وعى قلبه
فاستخرج رسائل ربه إليه من كلمات محدثه وأفعال من حوله 


فإنما كل شيء خلقه الله بقدر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(405)


كلمات كل إنسان كأولاده
خرجوا من رحم المعناة أو السعادة أو الفكر
فإذا أردت فليكن اعتراضك عليها برفق
ما لم يكن فيها فسق!!


وتذكر: من البشر من لا يقبل من أحد نصح في ولده..
فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(406)


اعلم رحمك الله
أنك لو خلوت مع عقلك في قمقم
لضللت!!


لهذا جعلت المدارسة والمذاكرة والمناقشة....والن  صيحة!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(407)

لا يقبل النصيحة إلا سوي النفس!
وكلما اقتربت النفس من طرف العُجب أو طرف النقص
كلما كانت أبعد عن قبولها!

----------


## هويدامحمد

قيل لابن المبارك:ماخير ماأعطي الرجل؟ قال: غريزة عقل،
قيل: فإن لم يكن قال: أدب حسن، قيل: فإن لم يكن؟ قال:أخ صالح يستشيره،
قيل فإن لم يكن ؟ قال صمت طويل...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (407)
> 
> لا يقبل النصيحة إلا سوي النفس!
> وكلما اقتربت النفس من طرف العُجب أو طرف النقص
> كلما كانت أبعد عن قبولها!


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك سارة بنت محمد ؟ 
اعتذر على الأسئلة المتكررة في موضوعك ،، بارك الله في الجهود
ما المراد بقولك : طرف النقص ؟

----------


## هويدامحمد

حبيبتي سارة بارك الله فيك وماهذه الدرر الغالية ،أن كل منها فيه من الصدق والخير الكثير والنفع الغزير،صدقا وحشتينى ،أحبك فى الله...

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاك الله خيرا اختي ..واسمحي لي بنقل بعض الفوائد

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> قيل لابن المبارك:ماخير ماأعطي الرجل؟ قال: غريزة عقل،
> قيل: فإن لم يكن قال: أدب حسن، قيل: فإن لم يكن؟ قال:أخ صالح يستشيره،
> قيل فإن لم يكن ؟ قال صمت طويل...


جزاك الله خيرا أختي هويدا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كيف حالك سارة بنت محمد ؟ 
> اعتذر على الأسئلة المتكررة في موضوعك ،، بارك الله في الجهود
> ما المراد بقولك : طرف النقص ؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك أم عليّ أنت على الرحب والسعة في كل وقت بارك الله فيك وفي عقلك وحسن أدبك وسؤالك

قبول النصيحة هي الوسط الخيار العدل
ولكل وسط طرفان أو أطراف يصح تسمية من حل في أحدها متطرفا
فلدينا هنا طرف العجب وهو الإعجاب بالنفس حتى لا يقبل نصح غيره
وطرف يسيطر على صاحبه الشعور بالنقص فيظن أن قبول النصح يفضح خبيئته وضعف ثقته بنفسه
فيكون رد النصح في نفسه ترميم شعوره بالهوان والضعة والقلة

والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> حبيبتي سارة بارك الله فيك وماهذه الدرر الغالية ،أن كل منها فيه من الصدق والخير الكثير والنفع الغزير،صدقا وحشتينى ،أحبك فى الله...


وفيك بارك الله أختي هويدا وأنا أيضا أفتقدك وأفتقد الأخوات في المجلس

وأفتقد المجلس نفسه (ابتسامة)


أحبك الذي أحببتني فيه وأنا أحبك في الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> جزاك الله خيرا اختي ..واسمحي لي بنقل بعض الفوائد


وجزاك الله خيرا أختي المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

تقبل الله منا ومنك انقلي على بركة الله ولا حاجة لك في الاستئذان (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(408)
ادعهم وابذل وسعك
فإن أصروا وأبوا
فدعهم يهلكون
"ولا يلتفت منكم أحد وامضوا حيث تؤمرون"

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(409)

معاناة 
أن تكون مبصرا في بلاد العميان
لكن إياك أن تكون كالأحمق
الذي تخلى عن بصره...ليكون مثلهم بلا عناء!

غرباء

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وطرف يسيطر على صاحبه الشعور بالنقص فيظن أن قبول النصح يفضح خبيئته وضعف ثقته بنفسه
> فيكون رد النصح في نفسه ترميم شعوره بالهوان والضعة والقلة
> 
> والله أعلم


*جزاكِ الله خيرا على الإيضاح .. درر ما سطرته يداكِ سلمت يمينك*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله خيرا أم عليّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(410)

قل الحق
فإنه إن لم ينجُ به رجل من الردى
ثبّت الله به أقواما على الهدى!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(411)

المرأة كالسمكة
إذا أغلقت فمها اختنقت
وإذا فتحته في الشص علقت!
إلا المتقين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(412)
يا هذا
إن لم تقتل في سبيل الله متَّ
فانظر كم الأجر حُرِمتَ!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(413)
أنطقُ بالحق على استحياء
أحسب أن كلامي وصمتي سواء
فتصك أذناي من خلف ظهري
تنهيدةُ ارتياحٍ
وشهقةُ لوعةٍ
ودعاءُ ملهوفٍ
فيقلص دمع عيني!
وأشعر حينها بحجم جرمٍ 
كاد أن يقترفه ظني بصمتي!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(414)

ينظرون إليّ
يحسبون البسمة سعادة 
والصمت نسيان!!
وما دروا أن الألم أشد عليّ من أن أنفث عنه بالكلام!!

آهٍ يا أمتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(415)

وقف الكلام صامتا يتأملُ
فلما عجز استحيا...ولكني في الفعال أؤملُ

اللهم دبر لنا فإنا لا نحسن التدبير

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(416)

من أنفع ما تعالج به همك وهمتك!
أن تخرج من حيز نفسك الضيقة 
إلى رحاب قضية أمتك
فتصير همومك دنايا ..
ولعل ربك يمن عليك بعلو همتك!

----------


## طويلبة

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: جزاك الله كل خير  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله خيرا أختي الحبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(417)

يقولون نحبك لذاتك!
وهل يوجد ذوات بلا صفات؟؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(418)

تدفقت دموع أمتي كبحر خضم!
تجرف حصوات الأسى من الجبل الأشم!
تدمر بإذن ربها بيوت كل ظالم أصم!

فهل ترى لهم من باقية؟؟
اللهم أرنا عجائب آياتك في الظالمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(419)

لله در الإمام أحمد
ثبت في محنة فكان إماما
قد علم أن الناس له ينظرون 
ولقوله الحق ينتظرون!
فتحمل ما حُمّل بعزم صادق
واستعان بالله ولم يركن لظالم
ولم يتخذ من الرخص مطية
يعطي بها في دينه الدنية!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(420)

قف مع النفس وقفة صدق
فما تركت من سبب يوصلك لغايتك عامدا...
فاجتهد في تحصيله وعلاج ثغور قلبك
فإن لم تستطع ففي التوبة والاستغفار للمؤمن سلوى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(421)

أيها الزوج
قد لا تقصد أن تعاملك بفوقية!
بل قد تكون أنت من يشعر بالدونية!!
فاسمُ ولا تغرق بيتك في لجج الندية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(422)

أيتها الزوجة 
ليس كل أمر وطلب منه 
يعني أنه "متحكم" و"مسيطر"
بل قد تكوني أنت من وقع في فخ الندية
فاستقيمي فإن ربك قد جعل قوامته عليك شرعية
وجعلها من تمام قنوتك لربك وحفظك لله مقام العبودية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(423)

يا عقلاء الأمة ألا فاعلموا أن الخلافة الإسلامية
 لن تنزل من السماء على القراء والحفاظ والفقهاء فتقول لهم هلم يا سادة استلموا العرش!!
إنما هو بذل وتضحية تنبت شجرته من دمائنا وأرواحنا
 وما لا يدرك كله لا يترك جله 
لا يترك البذل لتحصيل ولو أقل القليل 
إنها لبنات توضع فوق بعض على مر الأزمان فتشيد الأمة كلها بها الصرح!
والمحن تربي وبها يختبر صاحب الفقه ..
وكما قال ابن القيم: المحبة لا ترضى إلا ببذل الروح

أين المحبة يا محب؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(424)

انظر إلى قلبك!
هل صار الرضا بالزرع له ديدن؟
هل أخذ بأذناب البقر هوانا؟؟
هل فزع من الجهاد ولو بالتمني؟؟
هل صار جل حلمه أن يأكل ويشرب 
وأن يجلس في مسجد عابدا أو دارسا فقط!
متتبعا الرخص ليتقي ظلم الظالمين
لا هم له ولا حلم في إقامة شرع الله العليم
ناسيا بيت المقدس وحلم تحريره وطرد بني الخيانة
عاجزا عن مقارعة بني علمان غارقا في السآمة
يخرس لسانه عن قول الحق مخافة الخلق
عازفا عن ما بدا له من الأسباب في نصرة الحق
جالسا متواكلا منتظرا فرجا بلا عمل؟
ناسيا أن النصر يأتي لمن اجتهد بلا كلل!
تذكر:
لا يرفع الله ما نزل من الذل ..حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(425)

أيهما أعز وأكرم...دم يسيل في سبيل إعلاء كلمة الله
أم معتقل مهان ذليل مسجون ولو في بيته ممتهنة كرامته 
يبحث عن الرخص لتخلع امرأته نقابها ويحلق لحيته،
أو يركن إلى الظالمين زاعما أنه يطلب لدينه السلامة
مستكينا واهنا محبا للدنيا غارقا في المهانة
 غاية أمله لا أن يفتح بيت المقدس
 بل فقط أن يأكل ويشرب ويصلي الفجر في المسجد!
أو يجد دولة غربية تقبل هجرته إليها!!
فيعيش تحت إمرتهم
إن أصابه منهم عدل فرح واستبشر
وإن أصابه الظلم والضيم سكت زاعما أنه يصبر!

أه يا أمتي!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(426)

ينصر الله من ينصره ويبذل روحه في محبته وإقامة شرعه هاتفا
 نحري دون ما يمكنني إقامته من شرع الله العظيم
ورقبتي دون رقاب إخواني من المسلمين 
فإن الصادق لا يقبل بالذل والضيم ولا يرضى بأن يستذل.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(427)

نزل القرآن 
وتكلم الرسول 
فكان هذا هو العلم
فتحملوا في سبيل الأخذ به الأذى
فكان هذا هو البذل والتضحية
وكان كلاهما هو التربية!
لا ينفصلان!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(428)

نقاط الخلاف كثيرا ما تملأ أحواض التفاصيل
ثم تتجمع لتكون نهرا يصب في بحر أو محيط!

فلا تعجب فإن لكل نهر مصب!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(429)

قد أتى خالدُ بن الوليد الفرسَ والرومَ بقوم يحبون الموت كما يحب الروم الحياة!
واليوم أرى أننا نريد أذناب البقر ونرضى بالزرع وندعو الله أن يحقن دمائنا
 ... فتركُنا الجهاد لم يعد ترك فعل وحسب 
ولكن صرنا ندعو الله ألا تسيل دماءنا "في سبيله" بلسان الحال..والمقال!

اللهم احقن دماء المسلمين بحق لا بباطل.
وحبب إلينا الجهاد بعزم صادق

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(430)
بعد أن مات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
كان الصحابة إذا وقعت لأحدهم مصيبة يواسيه أصحابه قائلين: اذكر مصابك في رسول الله!


فلا مصيبة أكبر من مصيبة فقد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيستصغر مصيبته


إلى كل من فقد عزيز: اذكر مصاب الصحابة في رسول الله...أرأيت لو كنت معه تسمع من فمه الندي آيات الله وترى بسمته وتسمع كلامه على منبره وتصلي خلفه...هل هناك فقد أعظم من فقده؟؟


دنيا فانية وقطار يمضي ينزل كل شخص في لحظة والموعد الجنة لمن آمن وصبر وصابر فإن ذلك من عزم الأمور

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(431)

اعتبارك أن "كل" مخالف ليس على شيء مطلقا!
خطأ منهجي منك ستدفع ثمنه فادحا
قال تعالى:"*كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ* "

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(432)

ألا ترى كيف اتسعت صدورنا حلما على أهل الباطل
ولم تتسع لشدة أهل الحق على أهل الباطل!!

إن ظننت أن كلاهما مخطئ..
وأنك أصبت الحق في معاملة الخلق
فكلاهما إذن بحاجة لنصحك..والفضل لله لا لنفسك!!

----------


## لطيفة العتيبي

جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله خيرا أختنا الحبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(433)

إن كنت رزقت الرفق في موضعه مع من اقترف معصية
وتحسب أنك من أهل الحكمة والرزانة والوسطية
فإياك أن تحتد على أهل الشد ..
فتصيب ما أنكرته عليهم من الوجد

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(434)

من البشر من يمعنون في امتصاص رحيق الحياة من روحك!
ويسعون حثيثا في جعلك كوكبا تدور حول شمس ذواتهم!!
ينسجون حولك رويدا بيت العنكبوت
فلا تكن حشرة فتعلق فيه
ولكن كن كغرس خير ..لا يتأثر به!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(435)

ألا تتسائل يا صاحب العقل السديد
علام يأمر الله موسى بأخذ عصاه والضرب
رغم أن انشقاق البحر والحجر خارق لعوايد الأخذ بالسبب؟؟!

----------


## طويلبة

> (433)
> 
> إن كنت رزقت الرفق في موضعه مع من اقترف معصية
> وتحسب أنك من أهل الحكمة والرزانة والوسطية
> فإياك أن تحتد على أهل الشد ..
> فتصيب ما أنكرته عليهم من الوجد


 فضلا 
لو سمحت ممكن مزيد تفصيل لهذه الفائدة لو تكرمت 


إن فعلته ولي حكمة  فكيف أكون أصبت ما أنكرت ؟
ام تراني أصلا لمقصود حضرتك ما فهمت ؟
أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك

----------


## طويلبة

> (434)
> 
> من البشر من يمعنون في امتصاص رحيق الحياة من روحك!
> ويسعون حثيثا في جعلك كوكبا تدور حول شمس ذواتهم!!
> ينسجون حولك رويدا بيت العنكبوت
> فلا تكن حشرة فتعلق فيه
> ولكن كن كغرس خير ..لا يتأثر به!


أعجبتني جدا اللهم بارك 
 أسال الله أن ينفعني وإياكم بها 
حقا لاتعلق إلا الحشرات سبحان الله  
أسأل الله العافية 

ولكن قد تعلق النحلة في الشباك ...
 وما أرادت غير امتصاص طيب أو صنع طيب 
... 
فكيف تتقي ...؟
أسأل الله تعالى  أن يجنبنا وأهلينا وكل من أحبناهم فيه الفتن 
ما ظهر منها وما بطن

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فضلا 
> لو سمحت ممكن مزيد تفصيل لهذه الفائدة لو تكرمت 
> 
> 
> إن فعلته ولي حكمة  فكيف أكون أصبت ما أنكرت ؟
> ام تراني أصلا لمقصود حضرتك ما فهمت ؟
> أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك


أحسن الله إليك أختي 
القصد أن كثير ممن يدعي اللين والترفق لا يتسع صدره إذا رأى من في خلقه حدة على غيره

فيحتد على من يشتد على أهل المعصية ويلين جدا لصاحب المعصية

فإذا كان يرى أنه حقا أصاب في اللين لصاحب المعصية فلماذا لا يتعامل باللين أيضا مع صاحب الحدة في الأخلاق فكلاهما بحاجة لنصحه

وإلا فقد وقع فيما ينهى عنه وتسبب في الحزن والضيق لأخيه المسلم الذي ربما كانت حدته غيرة على الدين أو غير مقصودة أو أنه بحاجة لتقويم لأنه لا يحسن غيرها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أعجبتني جدا اللهم بارك 
>  أسال الله أن ينفعني وإياكم بها 
> حقا لاتعلق إلا الحشرات سبحان الله  
> أسأل الله العافية 
> 
> ولكن قد تعلق النحلة في الشباك ...
>  وما أرادت غير امتصاص طيب أو صنع طيب 
> ... 
> فكيف تتقي ...؟
> ...


بارك الله فيك

كما ذكرتِ أختنا النحلة إذا أرادت الرحيق فإنها لن تقع إلا على الزهور فإذا ذهبت تمتص الرحيق من خيوط العنكبوت ...فأنّى لها ذاك؟؟
إذن هي لن تقع في شباك العنكبوت إلا عن غفلة 

فكيف تتقي ذلك؟؟
فبالاستعانة بالله تعالى ودوام الافتقار إليه والاستخارة في الأمور ومعرفة أن الدنيا دار ابتلاء لا دار جزاء ومحاولة الاجتهاد في اليقظة وتعلم الخبرات الجديدة والقراءة والاطلاع وتحرير الفكر من ضيق التقليد بلا وعي ولا فهم...الخ

ومن لطف الله بنا أن نمارس الخبرات فنصاب بأذى قليل لنتجنب بعدها أذى كثير بفضل الله ورحمته

----------


## طويلبة

> بارك الله فيك
> 
> كما ذكرتِ أختنا النحلة إذا أرادت الرحيق فإنها لن تقع إلا على الزهور فإذا ذهبت تمتص الرحيق من خيوط العنكبوت ...فأنّى لها ذاك؟؟
> إذن هي لن تقع في شباك العنكبوت إلا عن غفلة 
> 
> فكيف تتقي ذلك؟؟
> فبالاستعانة بالله تعالى ودوام الافتقار إليه والاستخارة في الأمور ومعرفة أن الدنيا دار ابتلاء لا دار جزاء ومحاولة الاجتهاد في اليقظة وتعلم الخبرات الجديدة والقراءة والاطلاع وتحرير الفكر من ضيق التقليد بلا وعي ولا فهم...الخ
> 
> ومن لطف الله بنا أن نمارس الخبرات فنصاب بأذى قليل لنتجنب بعدها أذى كثير بفضل الله ورحمته


  جزاكم الله كل خير أستاذتي على أوقفتني عليه 
فسبحان الله كنت أحسب أن العنكبوت قد  تنصب شباكها بين الزهور ...
لهذا ظننت أنه شر يصعب التحرز منه 
أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> جزاكم الله كل خير أستاذتي على أوقفتني عليه 
> فسبحان الله كنت أحسب أن العنكبوت قد  تنصب شباكها بين الزهور ...
> لهذا ظننت أنه شر يصعب التحرز منه 
> أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك


قد تنصب العنكبوت شباكها بين الزهور
فما بال النحلة تسقط بين الزهور؟؟ فلتقع ""عليها"" وتظل في علو ...مالها والأغصان؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
" كان الإمام مالك بن أنس يقول :
كل شيء ينتفع بفضله إلا الكلام فإن فضله يضر ."




منقووووول*

----------


## طويلبة

> قد تنصب العنكبوت شباكها بين الزهور
> فما بال النحلة تسقط بين الزهور؟؟ فلتقع ""عليها"" وتظل في علو ...مالها والأغصان؟


سبحان الله صح 
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاك الله خيرا أختي الغالية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(436)
الغضب له شباب وله مشيب
فلا تواجهه في شبابه فتشيب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(437)
تذكر!
مشرط الجراح لا يتدخل إلا عند عدم الدواء!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(438)

يقولون عنه مبدع وعنها مبدعة!!
فاستعذتُ بالله من تطفل حرف التاء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(439)
بعض الناس إذا قرأت كلامهم
أو سمعت مقالهم
أصابك الشعور بضآلتك حتى تلعق ثمالة الإحباط
فإذا رأيت عملهم 
انتقلت لحالة العُجب 
حتى يهتف قلبك قائلا أحسبني على خير ولا أزكي على الله أحد!!

وفي كلا الأمرين لم تصب!!

----------


## هويدامحمد

‫إذَا خَنقكَ دُخَانْ الألَم ؛
فَ أفتَح نَافذَة الدُعَاء ؛ لِيتَجدَد الهُواء بَكلمَة { يَا الله }‬

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أأنت كتبتيها؟؟ بارك الله فيك رائعة يا هويدا

الصراحة أعجبتني جدا 

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(440)
ألا يضطرب فؤادك
ويقشعر جلدك
من خبيئة سوء 
لها في القلب دبيب 
لا يحسها إلا الأريب
 تدعى: احتكار الحق!

تفقد قلبك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(441)

فتنة تستنظف القلوب
تتخير نوعا من أمراضها 
فلا ينجو إلا من سلم منه
ثم تأتي بعدها أخرى
تتخير نوعا جديدا
فلا ينجو إلا من سلم منه
يبيت الرجل مؤمنا ويمسي كافرا

زك قلبك بالطاعات والهرب من الزلات
والافتقار للواحد القهار
لا تستنظفه الفتن

----------


## هويدامحمد

..............................  ..........


إإني أقول لنفـسي وهي ضيّقةٌ_____وقـد أناخ عليها الدهر بالعـجب


صبرا على شـدة الأيام أن لها_____عقبى وما الصبر إلا عند ذي الحسب


سيفتح الله عن قـربٍ بنـافعةٍ_____فـيه   لمثلك راحـاتٌ من التـعب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أختي هويدا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(442)


يا نفس 
نصحوك بشدة ...فغضبتِ
فترفقوا بك....فأعرضتِ
فأسروا لك ....فدافعتِ
فجهروا لك....فخاصمتِ
تلطفوا لك ....فسخرتِ
فأغلظوا عليك....فاستكبرتِ  !!


فأخبريني كيف ينصحونك ...ومتى تقبلين؟؟!

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

أحسنَ اللهُ إليكُم وجزاكُم كلّ خير...()

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(443)

يقولون تعلم التوحيد أهم من تطبيق لوازمه!!
عجبا لهم
وهل ينفك اللازم عن الملزوم إلا شذوذا؟
وهل علم الكافر بالتوحيد يغنيه عن تطبيقه؟
ومتى كان التوحيد نظرية فلسفية عالقة في الأذهان غير متعلقة بالأبدان؟؟!

اللهم اجعلنا مسلمين لك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(444)

فتش في قلبك
فإن رأيت خورا أو جبنا أو شحا أو أخواتهنّ
فإياك وأبواب الفقه والاعتقاد حتى تقاوم
فإنهنّ ضروب خفية من دروب الهوى
تلبس عليك الحق باطلا!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(445)
الوفاء بالعهد على مشقة
راحة للقلب
واعتزاز بالنفس
وخطوة نحو البراءة من النفاق وشعبه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(446)

للخشوع لذة
للخضوع للرحمن راحة ونشوة
لا يحصلها المرء في صلاته وذكره وعمله
إلا من عزم على ارتقاء جبل الإيمان الأشم
واضعا نصب عينيه أن يبلغ في توحيد مولاه القمم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(447)

دعوة العوام والأطفال
 تنقلك من ضيق العلم النظري إلى رحاب التطبيق العملي
إن صدقت الله صدقك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(448)


عامة الناس تأسرهم بسمة وكلمة طيبة
بيد أن منهم من إذا اختلفت معه بعيدها
ثاروا عليك ثورة دنيا كالأسرى العبيد 
وكأنهم لم يكن لهم من طيب أخلاقك نصيب!!
إلا من رحم الله
فلا تغتر بأسرك لهم تسلم
ولا تبتئس بثائرتهم تغنم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (446)
> 
> للخشوع لذة
> للخضوع للرحمن راحة ونشوة
> لا يحصلها المرء في صلاته وذكره وعمله
> إلا من عزم على ارتقاء جبل الإيمان الأشم
> واضعا نصب عينيه أن يبلغ في توحيد مولاه القمم


الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله 

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " ذلك أن العبادة لله هي الغاية المحبوبة له والمرضية له التي خلق الخلق لها كما قال تعالى : { وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون } وبها أرسل جميع الرسل " .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بإذن الله نبدأ شرح هذا الموضوع في محاضرات أسبوعية على غرفة صوتية (بستان أهل السنة) للأخوات فقط 

كل يوم أحد الساعة 11 توقيت مكة (10 توقيت القاهرة)

لمعرفة التفاصيل أرجو المراسلة على الخاص
نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

اللهمّ بارِك... سدّدَ اللهُ خُطاكُم()

خلّيه (أقصد الإعلان) في موضوع مستقل أفضل ربّما...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أفضل لا أفضله : ))

بارك الله فيك يا حبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(449)

لأن أخلاقنا قضت الكثير من الوقت في صداقة
 مع العنف و السوء والشراسة 
وتخاصمت أمدا مع اللطف والرفق واللين 
ولم تُعرّف العزة والقوة بحد مبين!
 تاهت في غياهب الإنكار بلا فقه الدليل

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

أُريدُ شرحًا لآخرِ الدّررِ هُنا، أم أنّهُ حصريٌّ لأهلِ البُستان (ابتسامة)

جزاكمُ اللهُ خيرًا وأحسنَ إليكُم()

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أُريدُ شرحًا لآخرِ الدّررِ هُنا، أم أنّهُ حصريٌّ لأهلِ البُستان (ابتسامة)
> 
> جزاكمُ اللهُ خيرًا وأحسنَ إليكُم()


وجزاك الله خيرا  :Smile: 
عيوني لك هنا وهناك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(450)


ألا ترى أن نقطة المياة إذا استمرت 
قد تجعل في الصخر مجرى ..يسيل من خلاله الماء!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(451)
وجدتُ أني لو كافئت بالذنب اعتديتُ
فآثرتُ العفو وقرنتُ به النصح للإصلاح
ولكل قاعدة استثناء يُباح!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(452)
إذا عرفتَ طريقتين لإنجاز عمل
وعملتَ أنهما لا يتعارضان 
أو يتعارضان بمقدار
فاجمع بينهما قدر المستطاع
فإن الغالب أنهما بالجمع يتكاملان

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

هل لي بمثال على ذلك ؟

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

سلِمتِ لَنا (ابتسامة)
في الانتظارِ إن شاءَ الله.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> (449)
> 
> لأن أخلاقنا قضت الكثير من الوقت في صداقة
>  مع العنف و السوء والشراسة 
> وتخاصمت أمدا مع اللطف والرفق واللين 
> ولم تُعرّف العزة والقوة بحد مبين!
>  تاهت في غياهب الإنكار بلا فقه الدليل





> أُريدُ شرحًا لآخرِ الدّررِ هُنا، أم أنّهُ حصريٌّ لأهلِ البُستان (ابتسامة)
> 
> جزاكمُ اللهُ خيرًا وأحسنَ إليكُم()



بارك الله فيك المراد أننا من كثرة ما تعدينا وتركنا الرفق وصارت الأخلاق طبيعتها شرسة صار الإنكار على شراسة الطباع ومساوئ الأخلاق والعنف كثير...
فلما جاء موضع القوة في الحق والصدع به والعزة به أنكر الناس ظنا منهم أن هذا امتداد لشراسة الأخلاق والطباع!

فكأن التطرف في ترك الرفق كان سببا في التطرف في الإنكار على القوة في الحق

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> (452)
> إذا عرفتَ طريقتين لإنجاز عمل
> وعملتَ أنهما لا يتعارضان 
> أو يتعارضان بمقدار
> فاجمع بينهما قدر المستطاع
> فإن الغالب أنهما بالجمع يتكاملان





> هل لي بمثال على ذلك ؟


بارك الله فيك أم عليّ
يعني أقرب مثال الحفظ والفهم في المذاكرة
فإنهما لا يتعارضان والجمع بينهما ممكن وصاحب ذلك لا يضاهى في مستواه العلمي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(453)
علام أدافع عنها وأنتصر لها؟
نفسي!
لو عرفتها حقا لما أنفقت وقتي لنصرتها
إلا ما كان من إصلاحها وتهذيبها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(454)
عجبتُ لمن إذا سئل غيره تهافت ليدلي بالجواب!
أسوء أدبٍ ذاك يا فتى أم مرض قلب؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(455)
مخطئ من يظن أن المشكلة تكمن في اختيار الكتاب الذي تقرأه فقط
بل هي بالأساس كامنة في القارئ
ألا ترى أن كتاب الله هو الحق المبين
لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه
لكن لا يزداد الظالم منه إلا خسارا!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(456)
لا أرى حلا لمشكلة البدع 
أنجع من تعلم السنة ونشرها قولا وعملا!
فإذا فعلنا ذلك بجد واجتهاد
لن نجد وقتا للعمل بالبدع 
ولكننا اكتفينا بالتنظير الجدلي
فغلبونا على العوام!
فهل من مشمر؟؟!

----------


## فجر الأقصى

ما شاء الله تبارك الله استمتع جدا  و أجد ضالتي حينما أقرأ درر حضرتك 
أسأل الله أن يجعلني ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه 
بارك الله فيك نفع الله بك و تقبل الله منك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا أختي الحبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(457)


نوعان من الكتب 
نوع تقرأه مطمئنا وعلى الهامش تدرك أن كل يؤخذ منه ويرد
ونوع تقرأه بحذر
وتعلم أن عليك أثناء قراءته قليل من الأخذ وكثير من الرد!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (456)
> لا أرى حلا لمشكلة البدع 
> أنجع من تعلم السنة ونشرها قولا وعملا!
> فإذا فعلنا ذلك بجد واجتهاد
> لن نجد وقتا للعمل بالبدع 
> ولكننا اكتفينا بالتنظير الجدلي
> فغلبونا على العوام!
> فهل من مشمر؟؟!


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*==============================  =========

وكذلك أنت إذا نقلت خبرا فلزاما أن تتثبت ، وهل هذا _ الذي نقلته _ هو قول المتكلم أو الكاتب أو ما فهمته أنت من قوله ؟

الشيخ عبدالعزيز السدحان 

==============================  ============
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

==============================  ============

الكتابة أمانة ومسؤولية ، ويعلم الإنسان ويستحضر أن كل شيء مسجل ومدون { وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون }

الشيخ محمد المنجد 

==============================  =======

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيكم أم عليّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(458)


لو صدقتَ الله
لما سألتَ صاحبك
لم قلتَ لي ارجع؟!
ولرجعت كما أُمرتَ بلا ضجر
فللبيوت أسرار حقها الستر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(459)


من الناس من يزعم أنه على علم ودين
لكن خلقه مستنقع آسن من الماء والطين!!


فأنّى له!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(460)

أيا بائع الدنيا بالدين
تظن أنهم وإن عصوا رابحون
وتحسب أن الخسران للطائعين!
رب لا تجعلنا فتنة للظالمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(461)

كن في خلوة مع الله ولو كان الناس من حولك
فقط..دع قلبك يسبح مسبحا في ملكوت الباري
متأملا في خشوع كمال الخلق
حتى يرتقي قلبك فيسجد تحت العرش

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(462)


قيل: هداك الله
قال: وهل جننت؟!


قيل: غض بصرك عن النساء
قال: وهل يشتهي المرء "أخواته" الفاتنات؟!


قيل: لا تصافح النساء
قال: إنهنّ مثل بناتي!!


إلا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(463)


هناك من إذا تكلم شعرت بحاجة ملحة 
لأن تمسك أوراقك وقلمك 
فلا تفوتك كلمة..ولا يفوتك همسة


وهناك من إذا تكلم شعرت أيضا بحاجة ملحة
لأن تمسك أوراقك وقلمك
وتخط أي شيء تسري به عن نفسك!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(464)

تجتهد في إقناع كل من تحب بوجهة نظرك
هذا محال!
لكن اجتهد في أن يعرفها الجميع بوضوح 
وأن يحترموها كذلك!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(465)

من قرأ كلام محاوره مرة واحدة أو ترك حسن الإنصات لمحدثه
لن يكتسب من فعله إلا بغضا له...وسوء فهم!
ثم يسهل عليه عندها أن يسيء الخلق وينصرف بلا اعتذار!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(466)


إن لأخشى الثقة بالنفس والاتكال على قدراتها ومزاياها وما عندها من فضل الله
كما أخشى العقارب والأفاعي...بل أشد خشية!


كيف لا وهي لبنة من لبنات قبر التقوى والخضوع لله؟!


ثق بربك وتوكل عليه واسأله متضرعا ألا يكلك إلى نفسك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(467)


يعصي يظن أنه ربح الدنيا بضاعة!
ويعجب يضن أن ينالها غيره بطاعة!!


عجبا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(468)



طاشت سجلات الذنوب ببطاقة لا إله إلا الله


وسعرت النار بقارئ وشهيد ومنفق في سبيله!! يزعمون !


انظر ما الذي قام بقلب هذا وهو ينطق بلا إله إلا الله...فمحت ذنوبه
وتأمل أين كان الخلل في قلوب هؤلاء الثلاث وهم يعملون وينصبون في العمل فجعلته هباء منثورا!!


تفقد قلبك
لا تنظر حولك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(469)


إن أتحت له فرصة الكلام


بدا جهله وجهالته


فأعرض تسلم ...ولعله يسلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(470)


من شهد لك بالفضل لم يفعل ذلك لفضلك!


بل لتواضعه أو انصافه 


فدعك من الغرور والعجب


وتفكر في رقي سماته!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

لن تصفو لك الحياة، ولن تتشكل على رغبتك، إلا في الجنة ؛ فلنعش هذه الحياة بما يبلغنا تلك الحياة - برحمة الله - .





منقول

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أم علي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(471)

تتلفت حولك 
فتجد جمعا يتحدثون عن مثالب العرب ومزايا الغرب!
لغة القوة قد سادت العقول
والهزيمة النفسية قد عششت في النفوس
والعجب أنك تجد بعدها عندهم الجرأة في زعمهم الإنصاف!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(472)

إذا أردتَ أن ينصرف جاهل عن جهالته عنك
فأظهر له لا مبالاتك الظاهرة والباطنة
فإنما أراد إغضابك
فإن أعطيته مراده...فقد عرفته نقاط ضعفك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(473)

إذا ذقتَ مرارة المعصية
وتبتَ إلى الله
ثم لم تنكسر لله 
ولم يرق قلبك لمن عصى
فلا تمد إليهم يدك ..
ولا تدعوهم إلى أمر الله بلين ورفق
وظللت على حالك في علوك وعجبك واحتقارك لغيرك
فاخش على نفسك...

----------


## لجين الندى

> (471)
> 
> تتلفت حولك 
> فتجد جمعا يتحدثون عن مثالب العرب ومزايا الغرب!
> لغة القوة قد سادت العقول
> والهزيمة النفسية قد عششت في النفوس
> والعجب أنك تجد بعدها عندهم الجرأة في زعمهم الإنصاف!!


اي والله صدقتِ
أعجبتني كثيرا

بارك الله فيكِ سارة .. وزادك علما

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين يارب وإياك وفيك بارك الله يا حبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(474)

إذا كنت تظن أن هناك تعارضا بين الرفق واللين والشفقة والرحمة
وبين إنكار المنكرات باليد أو باللسان أو بالقلب

فأنت في مشكلة حقيقية!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(475)


أنا مؤمنة بهذا الدين
ومحبة لله رب العالمين 
ومؤمنه أنه تبارك وتعالى هو البر الرحيم 
وأنه سبحانه لم يعاملنا بعدله ولو فعل لهلكنا بل هو عز وجل يعاملنا برحمته ويمهلنا ويربينا بنعمه 
وأنه عز وجل هو أعلم بمن خلق وهو سبحانه إذا أمر أمرا فبـــه يصلح الخلق....


هذا الرب العظيم إذا أمرني بشيء على خلاف هوايا ولم يتبين لي وجه الحكمة من ذلك 
هل أقول سمعنا وأطعنا كما قال الصحابة؟ أم أقول سمعنا وعصينا كما قالت اليهود؟ 



قال تعالى:"وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير"

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وفيك بارك الله ونفع بك يا أم عليّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(476)

أمران تعلمتهما ولم أندم يوما على الجهاد فيهما :

الصمت ...وقول لا أعلم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (476)
> 
> أمران تعلمتهما ولم أندم يوما على الجهاد فيهما :
> 
> الصمت ...وقول لا أعلم


*

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال** :
**( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت* *... ) متفق عليه .
*
*قال ابن رجب - رحمه الله - [ في جامع العلوم والحكم]  :*
*... فليس الكلام مأمورا به على الإطلاق ، ولا السكوت كذلك ، بل لابد من الكلام بالخير والسكوت عن الشر .
وكان السلف كثيرا يمدحون الصمت عن الشر ، وعما لا يعني لشدته على النفس ، وذلك يقع فيه الناس كثيرا ، فكانوا يعالجون أنفسهم ، ويجاهدونها على السكوت عما لا يعني .*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أم علي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(477)

لا تحمل هم سقوط الفراعين 
لكن احمل هم ألا ندخل التيه كما فعل بنو إسرائيل 

اللهم أصلح أحوالنا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(478)

وتعليلك الذنب بالشرع أشد من الذنب فالذنب إذا علمت أنه ذنب فأنت على الطريق توشك أن تتوب منه وتنقي ثوبك من رجسه
وإن غلفت السم بغلاف العسل فيالضيعتك وخسرانك تشرب منه وتتلذذ ووتتناسى أنه بعد يسير سيذوب العسل ويقتل قلبك سموم الحسرات 
نعوذ بالله من الخذلان

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(479)

إن اضطررت اضطرارا لا فرار منه لبيان الحق مع نسبة الباطل لصاحبه 
فقل كلاما هينا لا يوغر الصدور ويقطع حبال الود وأواصر الأخوة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(480)

التمس لإخوانك العذر وابحث لهم عن جميل التأويل في الأفعال والأقوال
فإن هذا إن لم يدل على سلامة صدرك فهو أدعى وأقرب لذلك الخلق الحسن...وادع لهم بالخير والسداد وكثر في ذلك
فما يضرك أن يدخل إخوانك الجنة وأن يكرمهم الرحمن ذو المنة، إنما يضيق الصدر بإخوانه إذا زاحمهم على دنيا فانية دنية فارتقِ بنفسك وأخلاقك عن ذلك وحسّن النية..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

481

لا تترك أذنيك مفتوحة الأبواب
 يتسكع فيها شياطين الإنس والجان
 يلقون إليك زخرف القول غرورا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(482)
ما تحدثتُ عن شيء عزمتُ على فعله
إلا انفرط عقد عزمي وتناثرت حبات لآلئه سدى 
ويكأن خيط عقد العزائم...تنهكه الثرثرة !

----------


## فجر الأقصى

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع الله بك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وإياكم يا حبيبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(483)

نسمات تهب ريحها عليّ في سيري في صحاري الحياة 
فتداعب بعبيرها أنفي فأستنقشها بقوة ..فأنتعش ثم أبتسم
هي حبات الندى ترطب حلقي بعد سير حثيث بلا زاد ولا ماء ..فأرتوي 

أن يكون للمرء إخوان صدق يعرف أن سريرتهم كظاهرهم له ..

يعرف أن عدواتهم ألين ملمسا من صداقة غيرهم 

اللهم إنها نعمة فلا تحرمناها

----------


## طويلبة

> (477)
> 
> لا تحمل هم سقوط الفراعين 
> لكن احمل هم ألا ندخل التيه كما فعل بنو إسرائيل 
> 
> اللهم أصلح أحوالنا


 جزاك الله كل خير أسأل الله السلامة والعافية

----------


## طويلبة

> (483)
> 
> نسمات تهب ريحها عليّ في سيري في صحاري الحياة 
> فتداعب بعبيرها أنفي فأستنقشها بقوة ..فأنتعش ثم أبتسم
> هي حبات الندى ترطب حلقي بعد سير حثيث بلا زاد ولا ماء ..فأرتوي 
> 
> أن يكون للمرء إخوان صدق يعرف أن سريرتهم كظاهرهم له ..
> 
> يعرف أن عدواتهم ألين ملمسا من صداقة غيرهم 
> ...


آمين جزاك الله كل خير أستاذتي الكريمة 
ذكرتني ببعضهن حقا . إلا أنهم لم يعادوا بل يخلصون النصح 
​أحسبهن والله حسيبهن ولاأزكي على الله
 أسأل الله أن يحفظهن ويبارك فيهن ولايحرمني جميل أخوتهن وصادق نصحهن

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يحفظ علينا نعمه وأن يوزعنا دوام شكرها

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> (482)
> ما تحدثتُ عن شيء عزمتُ على فعله
> إلا انفرط عقد عزمي وتناثرت حبات لآلئه سدى 
> ويكأن خيط عقد العزائم...تنهكه الثرثرة !


إي والله صااااادقة... إلا ما تجي الأمور كنفحات وفتح من رب العالمين لنفهم إنها محض فضل منه

كيف حال الجميع؟
مشتاقة جدا للمجلس وأهله
الموضوع هذا ملتقى أحبة وفرت ع حالي وكتبت فيه ()

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا أخواتي الحبيبات

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(484)

قالت : حين يهديني ربي!
فأفاقت على قوله تعالى :"إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم" !

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*من أجمل ما قرأت:

المتدين : ليس فاقدا للشهوات !
والمحتشمة : ليست جاهلة بالموضة !
والكريم : ليس كارها للمال!
حتى المتفوق : ليس محبا للدراسة!

ولكنهم ... أقوياء في مواجهة " أهواء أنفسهم " !!

فكن ممن قال الله تعالى فيهم :
{ وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى }.*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أم عليّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(485)
المرأة تحب أن يكون زوجها رفيقا
ذو قوة تستتر خلفها بضعفها فلا تؤذيها!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(486)
ماذا حصّلت يا ولدي من تلك الكتب والمجالس؟
إن كنتُ كلما سألتك عن شيء أجبتني: لا أعلم!


-- عرفتُ أني لا أعلم
وكنت قبلها أجزم أني بكل شيء أعلم!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(487)


من لا يملأ عينيك سمته*
لن يشفيك رأيه!


------------
السَّمْتُ: حُسْنُ النَّحْو في مَذْهَبِ الدِّينِ، والفعلُ سَمَتَ يَسْمُِتُ سَمْتاً، وإِنه لحَسَنُ السَّمْت أَي حَسَنُ القَصْدِ والمَذْهَب في دينه ودنْياه.  (لسان العرب)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(488)


لم نترب على "اخشوشنوا" و"لا تتمارضوا" و"جاهدوا" إلا لمامًا


فصرنا حائرين باحثين عن حلول سريعة لأمراض القلوب..على أبواب عيادات طب النفس!!


فأنى لقلوبنا الشفاء بغير السبيل الذي بينه كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله؟؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(489)


شيء مقزز ألا تمارس حسن الخلق وأنت تزعم حسن السمت!
لكن الأسوأ في ذلك أن تزعم أن سوء خلقك كان لوجه الله!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(490)

من شدة إقباله على الحزن
تشعر أنه إذا ابتسم
سيرفع الحزن والكآبة شكاية إلى القاضي 
فيعاقبه!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(491)


فيُقتل أو يَغلب فسوف نؤتيه أجرا عظيما!


فلا تجعل النتائج نصب عينيك
فتتغير همتك ويتغير عملك


لكن املأ قلبك وبصيرتك بــما ذُكر قبلها :
 "في سبيل الله"
فأصلحها ولا تبالي!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(492)

تفكرتُ!
فلا أدري أيهما أشد حماقة من صاحبه
رجل حازم ترك ناقصات العقل تتلاعب به فتذهب لبه ليقع في معصية الله!!
أم ناقصة عقل جعلت الحازم هدفا لها ..ليعصي ربه!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(493)


بعض الناس يظن أنه عامل بقوله تعالى:"واغلظ عليهم"
فينسى أن الآية في الكفار والمنافقين
ويعمل بها جاهدا مع إخوانه المسلمين!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(494)

"إنا نراك من المحسنين"
سمتُ صاحب العلم وأهل الحق عليه نور
يبصره كل منصف
ويجحده من عميت بصيرته بداء الكبر
فهو يتقوت بغمط الناس وبطر الحق 
فينمو لحمه سحتا!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(495)


كيف السبيل إلى الاستقامة؟؟
تعلم الصواب واعمل به ولو خالف هواك وشيطانك ومن أهمك أمره من إخوانك!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(496)

إذا أنزلت المرء السوي منزلة حسنة
استخرجت أحسن ما عنده
وإذا قللت من شأنه 
استخرجت أسوأ ما عنده
وهذا لا شك من الإفساد في الأرض!

"ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين"

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(497)

تأملتُ
فوجدتُ أن أكثر ما يمرض القلب
وينقص الإيمان
التوسع في الرخص
لا سيما آفات اللسان
وأن أكثر ما يجعل الترخص يسيرا على بني الإنسان
هو مرض القلب ونقصان الإيمان!

فتنبه فإنما هما متلازمان
فلا تخدع نفسك يا ذا الرأي والإسلام!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(498)

"اركض برجلك" ..وكان مريضا لا يكاد يتحرك!!
"وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة"...وكانت ضعيفة في نفاسها!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(499)


قالت أشعر بسقم القلب
فدع لي وقتا للترويح عن نفسي والسمر مع الأصحاب!!


قال في تعجب: سقم القلب علاجه الخلوة بالعبادة وقراءة القرآن
لا الراحة والسمر مع الخلان!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(500)

من أكبر منح المحن أن يدرك المتأمل عميق الفكر آلام ومعاناة الناس ووقعها على مختلف النفوس
فتكون دعوته نابعة من الرحمة والشفقة

تفكر!
قد كان الأنبياء أعظم الناس بلاء
وكانوا أشفق الناس بالناس وأشدهم بهم رحمة

"عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم"

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(501)

كان بعض السلف أوصته أمه أن يتوقف كلما كتب عشرة أسطر
ليرى هل ازداد أو لايزال في نقصان!

فأتمنى لو راجعتُ ما أكتب مساء كل يوم!
أو في آخر كل أسبوع!
أو في خاتمة كل شهر!
بل ليتها كانت كل عام!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكِ أختي سارة بنت محمد

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> (493)
> 
> 
> بعض الناس يظن أنه عامل بقوله تعالى:"واغلظ عليهم"
> فينسى أن الآية في الكفار والمنافقين
> ويعمل بها جاهدا مع إخوانه المسلمين!!


أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ أخيتي سارة بنت محمد .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (484)
> 
> قالت : حين يهديني ربي!
> فأفاقت على قوله تعالى :"إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم" !


بارك الله فيكِ

----------

